# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  πομπος fm 30w με 6146w

## NUKE

Σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω αυτον τον πομπο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...801#post218801
και εαn τα καταφερω να παω και στον AM 15W.


Καταρχας το κυκλωμα φαινεται απλο.Αλλα ειμαι ασχετος με λυχνιες και αυτο θα ηθελα να ειναι το πρωτο μου κυκλωμα με αυτες.

Οποτε θα ηθελα σε αυτο το θεμα να κανω καποιες ερωτησεις.

1)Τα εξαρτηματα που τα κολλαμε?Εννοω σε πλακετα η περνουμε ενα μεταλλικο σασι και τα βαζουμε μεσα οπως γινεται και μετα κανουμε τις κολλησεις?Η και τα δυο(δηλαδη μερικα στο σασι και μερικα στη πλακετα)?
2)Τη λυχνια αυτη να την παρω απο μοναστηρακι?Ποσο περιπου κανει?Μηπως αξιζει καλυτερα απο το ιντερνετ?
3)κύλινδρο από πορσελάνη με διάμετρο 7mm που βρισκω?
4)Οι πυκνωτες ποσα Volt ειναι?
5)Τον μετασχηματιστη πρεπει να το κανω παραγγελια?Μαλλον δεν θα ειναι πολυ ακριβως αφου βγαζει λιγα αμπερ
6)Στη διαμορφωση τι μπορω να βαλω?μπορω να βαλω σημα κατευθεια απο ενισχυτη?
7)Με τα ποδια της συγκεκριμενης λυχνιας τι παιζει?

Οτι μπορειτε απαντηστει μπας και τα καταφερω.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## billos1989

τα εξαρτηματα τα κολλας το ενα με το αλλο και απλα το σασσι σε βοηθαει να τα στερεωνεις και να βαζεις τις γειωσεις σου.τη λυχνια απο οπου και να την παρεις κοιτα απλα να ειναι καινουρια.κοστιζει περιπου 40-50ε.κυλινδρο απο πορσελανη μαλλον θα εννοεις το τουμπο απο τα rf τσοκ.υπαρχουν ετοιμα.αλλα μπορεις να τυλιξεις και μονος σου.και για μενα καντα αερος.οι πυκνοτες εξομαλυνσης θα πρεπει να εχουν ανοχη 450 βολτ.τωρα για τους υπολοιπους νομιζω οτι λεει το σχεδιο.ο μετ/στης θα σου κοστισει απο 20-30ε.διαμορφωση δωσε απο οπου θες(δεν θα σου συστηνα απο η/υ γιατι μπορει να σου κανει καμια επιστροφη και να μετατρεψεις την καρτα ηχου σε πυροτεχνημα)αρκει να εχει χαμηλη ενταση.δεν χρειαζεται ενταση πολυ.ποδαρακια της 6146 ειναι: 1,2,4,6=>γειωση    7=>νηματα    3=>σκρην    5=>οδηγο.αν εχω κανει καπου λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος φιλος παλιοτερος.ελπιζω να βοηθησα!εχω φαει πολυ ταση απο τετοια αυτοταλαντωτα και εχω καιρο να ασχοληθω.φιλικα Βασιλης!

----------


## NUKE

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Σιγα σιγα θα αποφασισω τι λυχνια θα βαλω και θα αρχισω να παιρνω πραγματα...Για κεραια μπορω να βαλω ενα απλο διπολο?

----------


## billos1989

ναι ξεκινα με διπολο λ/4.(λ=300/f).καλωδιο για μενα βαλε rg213 η rg214.και τη κεραια στο ψηλοτερο δυνατο σημειο.

----------


## badsak

Αν βαλεις το κλασικο ανοικτο διπολο το καλωδιο (καθοδος) πρεπει να ειναι 75Ωμ
(το ανοιχτο διπολο εχει χαρακτηριστηκη αντισταση 73Ωμ)
 Αν παει σε κατι ποιο συγχρονο πχ διπολο με gamma match τοτε θα βαλει καθοδο 50Ωμ

----------


## NUKE

Εχω 5 μετρα rg213.Αλλα μενω στη μονη μονοκατοικια της περιοχης.Τριγυρω εχω πολυκατοικιες.Δεν ξερω τι να κανω.Τεπσα.Αρχικα για πειραματισμο με τις λαμπες.Αλλωστε εχω ξαναεκπεμψει μτο το πομπο της smart-kit 4W.Ειχα φτασει 800 μετρα μεσα στην Αθηνα αλλα με κεραια πολυ ψηλα.Ομως ειχα 20 μετρα καλωδιο rg59.

Παντως θελω τον πομπο να τον εχω τα Χριστουγεννα οποτε εχω καιρο ακομα.

----------


## billos1989

τοτε μπορει να χρησιμοποιησει rg-214.αν εισαι σε τετοιο σημειο τοτε βαλε μια 5/8 ή ground plane.αλλα αυτες οι κεραιες θελουν 50Ω καλωδιο.

----------


## NUKE

Οι κεραιες αυτες που λες γιατι ειναι καλυτερες για χαμηλα?Και ποσο κοστιζουν?

----------


## chip

εκείνος ο πυκνωτής 470μF στην τροφοδοσία των νημάτων δεν μου αρέσει.....θα έλεγα να γίνει 10nF.....(η τάση είναι εναλασώμενη!!!!)

----------


## billos1989

γιατι εχουν την ταση να σηκωνουν το σημα.δυσκολο να τις βρεις στην αγορα.ισως καποιος φιλος να ξερει αν πουλανε.εγω δεν ξερω.παντως δεν ειναι δυσκολο να κατασκευασεις μια ground plane.!

----------


## RFΧpert

> Οι κεραιες αυτες που λες γιατι ειναι καλυτερες για χαμηλα?Και ποσο κοστιζουν?



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cod-153-Ground...mZ280154568529

----------


## NUKE

RFXpert  μηπως ξερεις και ποσο κανει να ερθει εδω?Επισης μηπως εχεις βρει και τιποτα τετοιο για να βρω την el34.

Οσο για τον πυκνωτη που λεει ο chip πιο πανω τι εχετε να πειτε?

----------


## RFΧpert

Βαλε "EL34 tube" στο Search του Ebay και θα βγουν μερικες χιλιαδες. Για το κοστος αποστολης ρωτας τον Ιταλο πωλητη. Φανταζομαι κατω απο 20 Ευρω! 

Για το σχεδιο... 
Βγαλε εντελως τον πυκνωτη και το "L" που συνδεεται...

----------


## kostas30

ελα να σου χαρισω μια ελ34 καινουργια.   :Wink:

----------


## NUKE

Οντως?  :Question:   :Smile: 

Γιατι τον πομπο αυτον μαλλον θα τον φτιαξω με αυτην....

----------


## NUKE

RFXpert εισαι σιγουρος οτι πρεπει να βγαλω το L?Λεει οτι ειναι για να κοψει τον βομβο...Και τον πυκνωτη να μην τον βαλω σιγουρα?Θα εβαζα εναν κεραμικο...

Οσο για την λουπα που εχει μετα τι ειναι?Και καλα τα νηματα της λυχνιας?

----------


## itta-vitta

Το πηνίο δεν κάνει και τίποτε, τουλάχιστον στην πράξη. Θεωρητικά μπορεί να κάνει. Εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η πράξη. 
Το διαδύκτιο έχει αρκετό σκουπίδι. Κυκλοφορεί πολύ χύμα λυχνία, χωρίς κουτί, τάχα καινούριες και τεσταρισμένες. Προσοχή.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Θα έλεγα να αφήσεις το πηνίο και αντί ηλεκτρολυτικού πυκνωτή να βάλεις έναν πυκνωτή 100nF/600V MKT. Η λούπα πράγματι είναι τα νήματα της λυχνίας. 
Επίσης, προσοχή στις αγορές μέσω διαδικτύου. Ακόμα περιμένω να μου έρθουν 5 λάμπες 807 από Αμερική (η συναλλαγή έγινε στις αρχές Γενάρη του '07). Ευτυχώς, έχασα μόνο 40ευρώ. Σε άλλους πάλι έρχονται τα πράγματα και είναι καμμένα ή γενικότερα φθαρμένα, οπότε συνιστώ προσοχή μεγάλη γιατί από απατεωνες άλλο τίποτα. Άλλα σου δείχνουν και άλλα σου παρουσιάζουν και τελικά άλλα σου στέλνουν. Εμένα μου έλεγαν  εδώ κάτι "εγκέφαλοι" ότι καθυστερούν τα πράγματα λόγω ταχυδρομικού τελωνίου και άλλα τέτοια κουραφέξαλα. Τώρα, τι τελωνίο θα περάσει ένα δέμα αξίας 40 ευρώ αυτό είναι απορίας άξιο. Αλλά ακόμα και να πέρναγε, κάποια στιγμή θα έπρεπε να ειδοποιηθώ από τις τελωνιακές αρχές μέσα σε τόσους μήνες. Αλλά τίποτε. Άρα, ο λωποδύτης από Αμερική δεν τις έστειλε ποτέ τις λάμπες. Του έγραψα γράμμα παραπόνων και και μου απήντησε ότι "τις έχει στείλει κανονικά και θα στείλει καινούργια (ακουσον, άκουσον!!!!) αποστολή γιατί εγγυάται, λέει, την αποστολή πραγμάτων παντού". Όσο είδατε εσείς τις λάμπες άλλο τόσο τις είδα και εγώ. Γι'αυτό πολύ προσοχή παιδιά.

----------


## chip

Δίκιο έχεις έχει μεγάλες ευκαιρίες το ebay αλλα και μεγάλες απάτες... 
ιδιαίτερα στις λυχνίες που είναι ευπαθή προιόνται και μπορεί να είναι χρησιμποοιημένα και μάλιστα να έχει πειραματιστεί κάποιος πάνω τους (και να μην φένεται εξωτερικα) θέλει πολύ προσοχή.
Συνεπώς θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο αν όποιος έπεφτε θύμα απάτης ενημέρωνε για το ποιός είναι ο απατεώνας πωλητής ώστε να τον αποφύγουμε οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## Πέτροs

Φιλε!NUKE την κατασκευη αυτη την εφτιαξα το καλοκαιρι και δουλευει αρκετα καλα, δεν εχω μετρησει τι watt βγαζει και δεν εχω συντονισει ακομα με γεφυρα αλλα κατα προσεγγιση στη συχνοτητα που ειναι κομμενο το διπολο η εμβελεια του στο χωριο[καθαρεs συχνοτητεs] που τον εχω ειναι καλη οπου εχω οπτικη επαφη, σε δυσκολα σημεια ομωs προβληματιζει, παρατηρω επισηs τσουλημα απο τη συχνοτητα που συντονιζω

----------


## NUKE

Κοιτα, δεν με πειραζει και πολυ.Θελω απλα να ειναι το πρωτο μου σχεδιο με λυχνια.Γενικα μεχρι τι αποσταση εφτασες?

Οσο για τη λυχνια θα δω τι θα κανω

----------


## Πέτροs

Τωρα αυτη ειναι δυσκολη ερωτηση,η αποσταση που μετρησα σε σημειο με το οποιο ειχα οπτικη επαφη ηταν10χλμ[Σιγουρα παει και παραπανω] στο ενδιαμεσο ομωs υπηρχαν δυσκολα σημεια με τα οποια δεν ειχα οπτικη επαφη και περναγα με δυσκολια η και καθολου, γι αυτο ετοιμαζω μια ground plane να πειραματιστω.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλά την εμβέλεια πως τη μετράς? Έχεις ανακαλύψει κάποια ελεύθερη συχνότητα αν μιλάμε για ανατολική Αττική?

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## Πέτροs

Γιωργο Ανωνυμε, εχω γραψει πιο πανω:η εμβελεια του στο χωριο[καθαρεs συχνοτητεs] που τον εχω

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

OK, είσαι τυχερός...!!! Για επαρχία έχω ακούσει ότι οι κεραίες co-linear (συγγραμικές) είναι οι καλύτερες για αντιμετώπιση εμποδίων κλπ., δηλ. έχουν τους λοβούς ακτινοβαλίας κατάτι πιό ψηλά από το οριζόντιο επίπεδο ενώ οι ground plane τους έχουν ακόμα ψηλότερα, που δεν είναι το καλύτερο για διάφορα ανάγλυφα εδάφους. Βεβαίως έχουν και καλύτερη απολαβή από αυτή του διπόλου (όπως και η GP). Υπάρχουν περιοχές λοιπόν που χρησιμοποιούν κατά κόρο τις συγκεκριμένες (π.χ. Μέγαρα) για εκπομπή στα FM (οι οποίες μάλλον σκόπευαν Αθήνα πριν αρκετά χρόνια, τώρα πιθανά άλλες επαρχιακές περιοχές εφόσον χρησιμοποιούνται ακόμα). Πάντως οι δυνατοί σταθμοί FM της Αθήνας (αυτοί με τα πολλά KW, υψηλές απολαβές κεραιών στον Υμηττό καί κάποιοι στο όρος Αιγάλεω και αλλού) δεν περνούν ούτε καν στην Κορινθία, οπότε μιλάμε για το νόμο της ζούγκλας στο φάσμα και ο καθένας εκμεταλλεύεται την τοπικότητά του!!!  

Αυτά εντελώς 'μπακαλίστικα' καθότι κάθε κεραία συνοδεύεται από σύνθετα (πλέον 3-διάστατα) διαγράμματα ακτινοβολίας...

Η πιό απλή co-linear αποτελείται από δύο μόνο δίπολα, αλλά η απόστασή τους και ο τρόπος τροφοδοσίας τους είναι συγκεκριμένος λόγω της διαφοράς φάσης που πρέπει να έχουν!!! Δεν γνωρίζω επίσης αν υπάρχει απλή κατασκευή τους που μπορεί να υλοποιήσει κανένας χωρίς ειδικά υλικά...

Στην απλούστερη περίπτωση μπορείς να αναρτήσεις το απλό δίπολο υπό μικρή κλίση (10-25 μοίρες από τον ορίζοντα) και να παρατηρήσεις τις αλλαγές στάθμης σήματος με λήψη στο σημείο που έχεις σημαντική βύθιση σήματος λόγω εμποδίων. 

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## kostas30

φιλε γιωργο εχεις καμια σχεση με μεγαρα????

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Φίλε Κώστα,

όχι αλλά ένα φεγγάρι απλώς πέρναγα από μέσα...
΄
Γιατί ρωτάς, έχεις εσύ?

----------


## Πέτροs

Αγαπητε φιλε Γιωργο Ανωνυμε, το χωριο που αναφερω ειναι στην Ευβοια σε ενα κολπακι του Αιγαιου που κοιταει τη Σκυρο, πισω μου εχω ενα βουνο με 1200μ υψομετρο,η κεραια μου ειναι ενα απλο διπολο 10μ απο το εδαφοs και κοιταει τη θαλασσα.Κανενα σχεδον σημα σταθμου δεν περναει το βουνο, περνανε σηματα μονο απο μπροστα [θαλασσα] κι αυτα ειναι σχετικα λιγα, και με εξαιρεση τα κρατικα αρκετα αδυναμα. Φανταζομαι οτι 10 χλμ σε αλλη περιοχη με τον πανικο που γινεται στα FM ειναι ονειρο θερινηs νυκτοs με το συγκεκριμενο πομπουδακι.

----------


## radioamateur

Η μόνη εξασφαλισμένη απόσταση με αυτοταλάντωτο σε περιοχές του Δήμου Αθηναίων είναι το τετράγωνο και να είσαι ευχαριστημένος.Αυτό θα το διαπιστώσεις από τον γείτονα που θα πανικοβληθεί και θα ουρλιάζει σαν κοπρόσκυλο ότι δεν βλέπει τηλεόραση και θα έχει και δίκιο!  :Embarassed:

----------


## NUKE

Δηλαδη σε τι αποστασεις κανει παρασιτα σε τηλεορασεις?

----------


## radioamateur

Οποιαδήποτε κεραία TV γειτονική μπορεί να ενοχλείται με αυτοταλάντωτο.Στην αρχαιότητα εποχή 70-80 για όποιον θυμάται οι ερασιτέχνες έκπεμπαν στα FM τις ώρες που τα τότε κράτικά κανάλια δεν έκπεμπαν.Ωμως δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τις συνομιλίες που άκουγα.Πολλές αναφορές έχουν γίνει σε παλιά τεύχη του περιοδικού Τεχνική Εκλογή σχετικά με τα χαρακτηριστικά & το ύφος των τότε ερασιτεχνικών σταθμών.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Radioamateur,

επέτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω στο εξής: επειδή πλέον οι σύγχρονες τηλεοράσεις (βλ. tuner) είναι λιγότερο 'ανοιχτές' στην λήψη φάσματος (επομένως και παρεμβολών) και τα τηλεοπτικά σήματα ιδιαίτερα ισχυρά που μπορεί να λαμβάνονται και από YAGI ταράτσας τελικά η πιθανότητα να παρεμβληθούν είναι ιδαίτερα μικρή. Θυμάμαι κάποτε ότι η εκπομπή κάτω από τους 90ΜHz δημιουργούσε πάντα προβλήματα στις τηλεοράσεις, έτσι πολλοί απεύφευγαν να εκπέμπουν εκεί και όποιοι το ρισκάριζαν εξέπεμπαν σε σχετικά άδειες συχνότητες!!! 

Βέβαια επειδή μιλάμε για Εύβοια δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχουν εκεί και ασθενή σήματα TV τα οποία ωστόσο παρακολουθούν οι κάτοικοι εκεί...

Γιώργος

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα! Στιs δοκιμεs που εκανα οταν τον εφτιαχνα στην Αθηνα, πραγματι υπηρχαν [περιορισμενεs] παρεμβολεs στιs τηλεορασειs και γι αυτο εφτιαξα φιλτρο, στο χωριο πιανουμε 4-5 καναλια TV αλλα το φιλτρο δεν χρειαστηκε γιατι δεν παρατηρησα καμμια παρεμβολη.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ποιά θα είναι η ονομαστική ισχύ του πομπού 30W με την 6146W εαν για τροφοδοσία χρησιμοποιήσω 
μετασχηματιστή 1:1 δηλαδή 300V ανορθωμένα;
Μπορώ να κάνω τον συντονισμό του πομπού με κανένα άλλο όργανο διότι δεν διαθέτω γέφυρα στασίμων;
το να το συντονίσω σε μία συχνότητα πιστεύω είναι εύκολο ακούγοντάς το απο το ραδιόφωνο, αλλα για την maximum ισχύ
θα χρειαστώ κάτι καλύτερο απο ένα ραδιόφωνο.  :Confused:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Μιλιαμπερόμετρο στην άνοδο πριν το chock (RFC) και χαμηλότερο ρεύμα ανόδου!!!

----------


## electron

Την ακριβής ισχύς δεν μπορούμε να σου πούμε κι αυτό γιατί εξαρτάται από το κεραιοσύστημα που θα κατασκευάσεις.

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά επιδή σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω μία 6146W για να είναι και το πρώτο μου κύκλωμα με λάμπα έχετε υπόψην σας
κανένα άλλο αυτοταλάντωτο με την συγκεκριμένη λάμπα;

Στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα 30W την διαμόρφωση μπορώ να την κάνω απο ένα απλό CD Player χωρίς ενισχυτή;
Άν θέλει ενισχυτή πόσα Watts πρέπει να είναι;

Επειδή όπως είπα θέλω να κάνω έναν πομπό με λάμπα και θα είναι το πρώτο μου κύκλωμα θέλω να ρωτήσω αν το κύκλωμα
30W είναι αξιόπιστο.

Θα μπορέσω να εκπέμψω 20Km με αυτό;
Φυσικά εξαρτάτε απο την κεραία, θεωρητηκά πάντα όμως με μία κεραία δίπολο 75Ω στα 16μ απο γή.

----------


## electron

Ως προς το τελευταίο ερώτημά σου σου απαντώ ότι και πάλι αυτά που αναφέρεις δεν αρκούν για να πάρεις μια απάντηση επί της ουσίας κι αυτό γιατί:
1) Εξαρτάται πόσο σωστά θα κατασκεύασεις το δίπολο και πως αυτό θα σου προσαρμόσει με το πομπό σωστά,στην πράξη.
2) Εξαρτάται από τον τύπο του καλωδίου που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις καθώς και από το μήκος του
3) Από το ανάγλυφο της περιόχης σου
4) Από το πόσο καθαρή συχνότητα θα βρείς για να εκπέμψεις

Θεωρητικά ωστόσο και υπό ιδανικές ή τουλάχιστον κοντά προς τις ιδανικές συνθήκες ίσως μπορεις να ακουστείς 20km.Κάποτε προ 20ετιας με ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα,ένας φίλος κατάφερε να πάει ακόμα πιο μακριά από την απόσταση αυτή και με φυσικά εμπόδια αρκετά.Φυσικά χρησιμοποιούσε ως κεραία την ομπρέλα,κοινώς ground plane.

Δεν αμφισβητώ την αξία της λάμπας όμως αν θέλετε να πειραματιστείτε στην πολύπαθη μπάντα των fm και να μην έχετε προβλήματα εγώ είμαι υπέρ της κατασκευής ενός τρανζιστορικού μηχανήματος ή ακόμα καλύτερα ενός pll exciter.
Οι λάμπες λόγο των υψηλών τάσεων που απαιτούν μπορεί να αποβούν λίαν επικίνδυνες για εναν αρχάριο.

----------


## radioamateur

Γιώργο Ανώνυμε νομίζω ότι την απάντηση ήδη την έχεις δώσει.Σήμερα έχεις την πολυτέλεια να επιλέγεις όποια συχνότητα σου αρέσει για να ακουστείς και να μην επιρρεάζεις οποιαδήποτε τηλεόραση;
Μόνο με επαγγελματικά pll μάρκας ελαχιστοποιείς τα προβλήματα και όχι με τις ιδιοκατασκευές αμφιβόλου λειτουργίας και άνευ πιστοποίησης θέμα για το οποίο ουδείς κάνει νύξη.Μπορεί οι τηλεφοράσεις να έχουν εξελιχθεί αλλά τα προβλήματα παραμένουν εφόσον η εκπομπή είναι αναλογική.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν επιρρεάζονται τα ψηφιακά κανάλια της ΕΡΤ και κατ'επέκταση οι δέκτες λήψεως ψηφιακών καναλιών με τις εκπομπές μεγάλων μηχανημάτων στα FM.Όποιος ξέρει ας μας πει..

----------


## NUKE

Παιζει κανενα φιλτρο για να ελαχιστοποιησω τις παρεμβολες?

----------


## ALAMAN

Συφμωνώ πολύ με τον electron όσον αφορά τα τρανζιστορικά μηχανήματα.
Ομως, πρόσφατα που κατασκεύασα το λίνεαρ του σίτε με το BLY89A απέτυχα  :frown:   :frown:   :frown:  
Δεν δούλεψε, χωρίς να καεί τίποτα...
Θα αναφερθώ για το λίνεαρ σε ένα άλλο θέμα για να μην χαλάμε το παρών θέμα και θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Αρκεί ένα σήμα της τάξης του 1-2W για να διαμορφώσεις μέσω varicap ή η έξοδος ακουστικών του ενισχυτή. Για απ'ευθείας οδήγηση από το CD αρκεί να δοκιμάσεις, καθότι μπορεί να είναι οριακό... Κάποιοι συνδέανε σε σειρά varicap και οδηγούσαν απ'ευθείας από την έξοδο του ενισχυτή και λέγανε πως έτσι πετύχαιναν περισσότερες υψηλές συχνότητες. Αυτό που συνιστώ είναι να πειραματιστείς καθότι είναι καλύτερο αυτό που ακούς εσύ ως καλύτερο...

Το θέμα παρεμβολών είναι ανεξάρτητο αυτού της σταθερότητας συχνότητας που εξασφαλήζει το PLL με την εξής έννοια: αν μιλάμε για παρεμβολές σε σταθμό που εκπέμπει ακριβώς σε διπλανή συχνότητα το PLL εξασφαλήζει τη μη παρεμβολή της. Αν όμως μιλάμε για παρεμβολές σε άλλα φάσματα-συχνότητες λόγω αρμονικών, σπασίματος σήματος, πάσης φύσεως ειδώλων κλπ. τότε τα μηχανήματα με PLL δεν διαφέρουν από αυτά του συντονιζόμενου κυκλώματος πυκνωτή-πηνίου (LC) και ο μόνος τρόπος να περιοριστούν οι παρεμβολές είναι η χρήση φίλτρων αποκοπής αρμονικών στην έξοδο του πομπού. Επίσης τα PLL εισάγουν το λεγόμενο θόρυβο (διόρθωσης) φάσης που ενισχύεται στα επόμενα στάδια και χρειάζονται πρόσθετες τεχνικές αποκοπής του (δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι περισσότερα θεωρητικά αλλά έχω κάποια βιβλία σχετικά με την λειτουργία του)...

Τα ψηφιακά κανάλια δεν διαφέρουν σε τίποτε από τα αναλογικά με την έννοια ότι η ψηφιακή τώρα διαμόρφωση φορτώνεται  σε φέρον σήμα που είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ αναλογικό!!!. Έτσι και εδώ τίθεται το ίδιο θέμα παρεμβολής σε άλλη συχνότητα, μόνο που τώρα μιλάμε για τις παραχωρηθείσες συχνότητες γι'αυτό το σκοπό που αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι επέκταση (προς τα επάνω) των τηλεοπτικών συχνοτήτων UHF. Υπενθυμίζω πως σύμφωνα με την παλιά μου εμπειρία οι παρεμβολές από σταθμούς FM προκαλούνταν σε σταθμούς τηλεόρασης των VHF (προφανώς λόγω γειτνίασης φάσματος) με πιό πολυπαθούσα (!) την ΕΡΤ2 (τώρα ΝΕΤ) στο κανάλι 5.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα! Φιλε ALAMAN απαντω στα ερωτηματα σου με την εμπειρια τηs κατασκευηs αυτου του σχεδιου προσφατα. Το σχεδιο ειναι αξιοπιστο και δουλευει οπωs ειναι, στιs δοκιμεs διαμορφωνα και γω με ενα CD player αλλα μου το επηρεαζε η RF αρκετα, ισωs επειδη το ειχα κοντα στο μηχανημα, κατοπιν διαμορφωνα απο την εξοδο των ακουστικων του ενισχυτη μου αλλα δεν ημουν ικανοποιημενοs απο την ποιοτητα και τον χειρισμο του ηχου, τωρα δινω ηχο απο ενα mixer και τα πραγματα ειναι καλυτερα.Δεν χρειαζεται watt για να διαμορφωσει αλλα milliwatt. Στιs πρωτεs δοκιμεs χρησιμοποιησα 250 V ανορθωμενα το μηχανημα δουλευε αλλα δεν ξερω να σου πω τι watt εβγαζε και σε τι αποσταση πηγαινε. Φιλτρα αν ψαξειs
στην αναζητηση θα βρειs αρκετα.
Νομιζω οτι ειναι ενα καλο κυκλωμα για να παρει κανειs την ικανοποιηση τηs κατασκευηs ενοs πομπου με λαμπα, βεβαιωs θελει παρα, παρα, πολυ προσοχη διοτι οι τασειs του σκοτωνουν.
Τωρα αν σκοπευειs να εκπεμπειs με αυτο παιζονταs μουσικη θα πρεπει να ξερειs οτι ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ.
Κατα τα αλλα συμφωνω απολυτωs με τουs φιλουs electron και radioamateur και λαβε τα σοβαρα υπ οψιν σου.

----------


## electron

ALAMAN γενικά οι κατασκευές rf είναι θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ιδιότροπες και χρειάζονται πολύ μεγάλη λεπτομέρια στην κατασκευή τους για να αποδώσουν και να λειτουργήσουν.Αν στρέφεσαι σε κατασκευή λάμπας πιστεύοντας ότι είναι πιο χοντροκομένη κατασκευή και δεν θα υπάρξει περίπτωση αποτυχίας κάνεις λάθος.
Αυτοί που έχουν ασχοληθεί αρκετά με τις λάμπες μπορούν να στο επιβεβαιώσουν,όπως μπορούν να σου αναφερουν και το πόσο μαεστρία χρειάζεται για να <<μαζέψουν>> το μηχάνημα κατά τον συντονισμό.Για μένα η λάμπα έχει καταξιωθεί κυρίως σε linear ενισχυτές μεγάλων σταθμών όπου και απόδωση έχουν μεγαλύτερη αλλά και αντοχή σε κακουχίες,ωστόσο ένα αυτοταλάντωτο μηχανάκι με λάμπα δεν μπορεί πλέον να συμβαδίσει και να συγκριθεί την σήμερον ημέρα με κάποιο pll exciter.Tα αυτοταλάντωτα με λυχνίες τα έφτιαχναν πριν 2 ή και 3 δεκαετίες που είτε δεν υπήρχε η οικονομική δυνατότητα κατασκευής ενός pll,είτε δεν υπήρχαν τα υλικά και τα σχέδια.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Συνάδελφε Electron,

επέτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω εν μέρει για το συνάδελφο που προσπαθεί να επιλέξει μία κατασκευή σε ένα κυκεώνα πληροφοριών, εξαρτημάτων και σχεδίων.

Καταρχήν δεν τίθεται θέμα, όπως ανέφερε και ο radioamateur, ότι ένα επαγγελματικό μηχάνημα πιστοποιημένο κατά CE, ITU κλπ. είναι σαφώς πολύ καλύτερο από ένα αυτοταλάντωτο ή 3 σταδίων κλπ. κλπ. Αυτό είναι ΠΡΟΦΑΝΕΣ.

Το ζητούμενο στην ερασιτεχνική δηλ. Ηοbby-στική κατασκευή είναι το τί θέλει να απολαύσει κανένας π.χ. θέλει να φτιάξει ένα PLL για να εμβαθύνει στην θεωρία αλλά και την κατασκευή της σύνθεσης συχνότητας μέσω διαίρεσης/πολλαπλασιαμού συχνότητας από ταλαντωτές υψηλής ακρίβειας και της λογικής των προγραμματιζόμενων ελεγχτών?

Εδώ ο συνάδελφος νομίζω ότι θέλει να απολαύσει της εκπομπής ενός σήματος αρκετά μακριά, να πειραματιστεί με το συντονισμό, την κεραία, την επιλογή των υλικών και να απολαύσει σε δυνατή διαμόρφωση τα αγαπημένα του CD...

Μεταφέρω προσωπική εμπειρία καθότι παρόλο που έχω ασχοληθεί (κυρίως θεωρητικά) με τα παραπάνω αντικείμενα, οι κατασκευές με λάμπες πάντα με γοητεύουν. Εντάξει, είναι γεγονός ότι τα τρανζίστορ καταρχήν είναι broadband ενώ οι λάμπες λόγω υψηλού συντελεστή Q δηλ. οξύ συντονισμού, θέλουν κάθε φορά ακριβή συντονισμό αλλά είναι περισσότερο ανθεκτικές και εν πάσει περιπτώσει μπορούν να δώσουν ένα καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα σε μία χαμηλού budget και αριθμού υλικών κατασκευή και ειδικά για κάποιον που πρωτοξεκινά. Πάντα βέβαια ισχύει το 'περί ορέξεως...'.

Ακόμα και τα σύγχρονα βιβλία κατασκευών ή και εκείνα που διδάσκονται σε ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ/ΚΕΚ κλπ δεν θα αναφέρουν καν για λυχνίες, αλλά παρόλα αυτά υπάρχουν ακόμα κάποιοι 'κολλημένοι με την... λάμπα'!!!, που θα προτρέπουν πάντα όχι για να πείσουν αλλά να δοκιμάσουν...!!!

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## electron

Φίλε Γιώργο δεν νομίζω ότι διαφωνούμε κάπου.Πολλά παιδιά εδώ προσπαθούν να φτιάξουν κατασκευές χωρίς να γνωρίζουν και πολλά.Μια κατασκεύη με λυχνία για κάποιον αρχάριο δεν νομίζω ότι είναι το καλύτερο,ειδικά αν μιλάμε για rf κατασκεύες.
Αν τώρα κάποιος το έχει καημό και μεράκι να φτιάξει μια τέτοια κατασκευή καλώς να το πράξει όμως θα πρέπει να έχει περάσει κατά την γνώμη μου από ένα πιο ασφαλές στάδιο εξοικείωσης και εκμάθησης.Για παράδειγμα ο ALAMAN είπε ότι δεν καταφέρε να λειτουργήσει το linear με το τρανζίστορ.Αν δεν πέτυχε αυτό πως θα τον προτρέψουμε να πάει στην λυχνία με τις υψηλές τάσεις και την αμφίβολη ενδεχομένος λειτουργία;
Το έχω ξανά γράψει εδω και στο παρελθόν και θα το επαναλάβω.Καλώς ή κακώς υπάρχει μια νοοτροπία στους νέους που ασχολούνται σήμερα με τα ηλεκτρονικά,να προσπαθούν να μάθουν την τέχνη ή επιστημή των ηλεκτρονικών μόνο και μόνο μέσα από ένα φορουμ.Αυτό δεν γίνεται φίλοι μου.Αν αγαπάτε τα ηλεκτρονικά θα πρέπει να διαβάσετε κιόλας.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Διαφωνούμε όχι τεχνικά αλλά στο αν πρέπει να προτρέψουμε ή αποτρέψουμε το συνάδελφο στις κατασκευές με λάμπες. Πάντως σε σχέση με την πρώτη μου κατασκευή (έχω ξεχάσει πόσα φεγγάρια παλαιότερα) στα FM που ήταν πομπός τρανζιστορικός δύο σταδίων του POP δεν έβγαινε καθόλου καλά (συν το ότι μου έκαιγε εύκολα το ακριβό τρανζίστορ εξόδου), οπότε δεν ακουγόμουν ούτε μέχρι την τουαλέττα... Καταλαβαίνετε λοιπόν ότι μόλις μου δούλεψε η πρώτη λαμπάτη κατασκευή (αυτή από το ίδιο κατάστημα με την ΕΛ84 και τους μετασχηματιστές νημάτων πλάτη με πλάτη) με εμβέλεια μερικά τετράγωνα και καλή διαμόρφωση.. τρελλάθηκα!!! Μετά με απλή ανόρθωση και ζορισμένη έως ελαφρώς κοκκινισμένη και σίγουρα μπλεδιασμένη τη συγκεκριμένη λάμπα ακουγόμουν αρκετά καλύτερα. Η λάμπα δεν τα έφτυσε... Με την 6146 και μετά ακουγόμουν άνετα εκεί που ήθελα να ακουστώ. Στα τρανζιστορικά με εκνεύριζε ο συντονισμός ενδιάμεσων σταδίων και κυρίως λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τα πενιχρά μέσα της εποχής για συντονισμό κλπ. Ακόμα και σήμερα ποιοί διαθέτουν τα όργανα αυτά που επιτρέπουν έναν ακριβή συντονισμό σε μία τρανζιστορική κατασκευή 4 π.χ. σταδίων. Πάντως και το αυτοταλάντωτο με την 6146 σε αναλυτή φάσματος δεν είχε πολλά σκουπίδια... Ένα συντονιζόμενο κύκλωμα είναι στο κάτω-κάτω, μην τρελλαθούμε κιόλας, οι πρώτες τρεις αρμονικές δεν θυμάμαι πόσα db χαμηλώτερα ήταν, πάντως όχι τρομερά πράγματα. Αν επίσης η λάμπα δουλευτεί χαμηλά (σε τάση) και σε μία σφιχτή κατασκευή (ελάχιστο μήκος εξαρτημάτων, καλής ποιότητας υλικά π.χ. πυκνωτές npo, καλή γείωση-κλωβός LC κλπ.) τα προβλήματα παρεμβολών είναι περιρισμένα διότι το αυτοταλάντωτο τότε τείνει να γίνει απλός ταλαντωτής...

Χαιρετώ
Γιώργος

----------


## electron

Δεν μίλησα όμως εγώ για κατασκευή του τύπου smart kit ή παλιότερα του pop που αναφέρεις.Αυτά όντως ήταν και είναι προβληματικά ως επι το πλείστον.Εγώ με τα όσα είπα πιο πάνω είχα στο μυαλό μια κατασκευή που κάποιος θα την φτιάξει εξολοκλήρου μόνος του.Από το site έχω για παράδειγμα φτιάξει την κατασκευή του τσέχικου pll και μπορώ να πώ ότι δούλεψε αξιοπρεπώς.Για έναν νέο φίλο λοιπόν η εν λόγω κατασκευή είναι μια καλή αρχή και έπειτα αφού αποκτήσει την ανάλογη αυτοπεπίθηση πάει και στις λυχνίες.

----------


## Πέτροs

Οι κατασκευεs με λαμπεs ειναι αλλο πραγμα, οι λαμπεs ειναι πολυ γοητευτικεs, ζωντανεs, τιs ακουs, τιs μυριζειs, τιs αισθανεσαι βλεπονταs να αλλαζουν χρωματα,κοκκινιζουν οταν τιs πιεζειs πολυ, μπλεδιαζουν οταν νιωθουν καλα, τιs περιβαλει η μαγεια των αλλων εποχων, ειναι ερωταs για αρκετουs απο μαs, και προκληση για τουs νεοτερουs βεβαιωs ειναι επικινδυνεs, αλλα ειναι και σχετικα ευκολεs στην κατασκευη [με εξαιρεση το συντονισμο στουs πομπουs] και συνχωρουν λαθη.
Η προκληση για κατασκευη με λαμπεs ειναι μεγαλη για τον καθενα νομιζω, καμμια μου κατασκευη δεν με εχει [φτιαξει] ποτε οσο μια κατασκευη με λαμπεs, εχουν προτερηματα και μειονεκτηματα. 
Τα μειονεκτηματα τουs στον ανταγωνισμο απο τα τρανζιστορ και τα ολοκληρωμενα πολλα, γι αυτο αλλωστε υπερισχυσαν τα τελευταια.
Οταν ημουν 15 δεν ηξερα αν υπηρχαν τρανζιστορ για να φτιαξειs ενα πομπο κι ετσι ασχοληθηκαμε μ ενα φιλο[edisson] με τιs λαμπεs και εφαγα κατι κλωτσιεs που τιs σκεφτομαι και ανατριχιαζω ειναι αληθεια πωs θελουν μεγαλη προσοχη!!
Η δικη μου λοιπον αρχη ηταν οι λαμπεs, τα τρανζιστορ βεβαια ειναι πιο ασφαλη, αυτο πρεπει να το λεμε.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Συμφωνώ με το ότι οι λάμπες έχουν απλούστερη συνδεσμολογία, συγχωρούν λάθη και είναι πιο...ελκυστικές από άποψη εμφάνισης με τα χρώματα που έχουν στο σκοτάδι και όλα τα σχετικά τους. Επίσης αν τις πρεσσάρει κανείς παίρνει και μεγαλύτερη ισχύ. Γενικά, για να κάψεις μια λάμπα πρέπει αν μη τι άλλο να...οργιάσεις!!! Το μειονέκτημά τους είναι οι υψηλές τάσεις λειτουργίας και ο όγκος που καταλαμβάνουν (ειδικά για μεγαλες κατασκευές). Τωρα, στο ότι τα τρανζίστορ και τα ολοκληρωμένα έχουν υπερισχύσει γενικώς έναντι των λυχνιών, εδώ θα μου επιτρέψετε να διαφωνίσω. Είναι γνωστό ότι στους ακουστικούς ενισχυτές, οι πιο ακριβοί και οι πιο ποιοτικοί είναι οι λαμπάτοι. Σημειωτέον κατασκευάζονται ακόμα καινούργιοι λαμπάτοι ενισχυτες, όχι μόνο από ιδιώτες ως ιδιοκατασκεύες αλλά και από εταιρείες και πωλούνται επισήμως. Την ποιότητα ήχου (για ορισμένες ακουστικές συχνότητες που "πιάνει" το ανθρώπινο αυτί) σε κατασκυές ενισχυτών ήχου με λάμπες, δεν μπορούν να την φτάσουν οι τρανζιστορικοί ενισχυτές. Ο λόγος? Διότι σε αυτές τις συγκεκριμένες ακουστικές συχνότητες τα τρανζίστορ και τα ολοκληρωμένα παραμορφώνουν ενώ οι λάμπες όχι.

----------


## electron

phoenix_2007 δεν διαφωνούμε για το ότι οι λάμπες έχουν μεγαλύτερη αντοχή και σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις καλύτερη απόδωση,οι ημιαγωγοί όμως εξελίχθηκαν και κατέκλεισαν σχεδόν τα πάντα εξαιτίας του όγκου τους αλλά και του γεγονότος ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις είναι πιο σταθεροι στην λειτουργία τους.Υπάρχουν και άλλα πολλά που είναι γνωστά.

----------


## chip

Ο φίλος electron τα είπε πολύ καλά... οτι οι νέοι θέλουν να φτιάξουν δύσκολα πράγματα μόνο με τις γνώσεις που πέρνουν μέσα από ένα forum... μάλλον φτέει η εντύπωση που δημιουργεί το Internet οτι μπορείς να βρείς όλες τις γνώσεις με μηδέν κόπο. 

Όσο για τις λάμπες (που αναφέρει ο φίλος phoenix) μπορεί να έχουν μεγαλύτερη ανοχή σε σφάλματα, μπορεί να μας αρέσει περισσότερο ο ήχος τους, αλλα σε αυτό δεν φτένε τα τρανζίστορ και τα ολοκληρωμένα... τα οποία πλεονεκτούν πολύ σε σχέση πιστώτητας. 
Οι λυχνίες αντίθετα δημιουργούν σημαντική παραμόρφωση στο σήμα αλλά επειδή παραμορφώνουν μόνο τίς περιτές (ή μήπως τις άρτιες... δεν θυμάμαι καλα) αρμονικές δημιουργούν την αίσθηση ενός ζεστού ήχου.
 Φυσικά θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένας επεξεργστής DSP που να δημιουργεί ανάλογη παραμόρφωση και στη συνέχεια ένας συνιθισμένος καλός ενισχυτής με τρανζίστορ ή ολοκληρωμένα και θα ακουγόταν ακριβώς το ίδιο με τις λυχνίες (νομίζω έχουν κυκλοφορήσει τέτοιοι ενισχυτες).
Φυσικά κάτι τέτοιο δεν συνιθύζεται και για λόγους κόστους και για λόγους Marketing κυρίως αφού αυτοί που ζητούν λυχνίες θα ήταν πολύ επιφυλάκτικοί με έναν εξομοιωτή λυχνίας μέσω DSP και σίγουρα θα ελεγαν οτι το DSP δεν φωτίζει...

----------


## stom

Ενα DSP με λαμπακι ομως?
Εδικοτερα κανενα neon τυπου IN-3 ??? 
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## chip

Σωστός...!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ουδέν καλύτερο του αυθεντικού...

Το κάθε είδος βέβαια πρέπει να έχει τη θέση του υπό τον ήλιο και μετά είναι θέμα επιλογής (άλλωστε ζούμε μονάχα 3 φορές...)!!!

Καλή βδομάδα...

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα!! Τα φωτα σαs παρακαλω, χθεs στο αυτοταλλαντωτο με την 6146 μου βραχυκυκλωσε τον πυκνωτη C3 των 15p που βρισκεται αναμεσα στο RFC και το ποδι 5 τηs λυχνιαs[grip 1] που σημαινει οτι περασε ταση σ αυτο,α]γιατι μπορει να συνεβη? β] η λαμπα καταστρεφεται σ αυτη την περιπτωση? 
Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## ReFas

> Καλημερα!! Τα φωτα σαs παρακαλω, χθεs στο αυτοταλλαντωτο με την 6146 μου βραχυκυκλωσε τον πυκνωτη C3 των 15p που βρισκεται αναμεσα στο RFC και το ποδι 5 τηs λυχνιαs[grip 1] που σημαινει οτι περασε ταση σ αυτο,α]γιατι μπορει να συνεβη? β] η λαμπα καταστρεφεται σ αυτη την περιπτωση? 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ.



Γεια σου Πετρο...

αυτο εγινε γιατι ο πυκνωτης δεν αντεξε τις διαφορες τάσεις και βραχυκυκλωσε... χρειάζεσαι κάποιον κεραμικό που να αντέχει..η κάποιον άλλον τύπο που να αντέχει... η τάση του πυκνωτή δε λεει και πολλά απο μόνη της.
δες ενα σχετικό στη φωτογραφία με τους πυκνωτές ,,, http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...=5898&start=15

Αν πέρασε η τάση ανόδου στο οδηγό πιθανον να έπαθε ζημιά η λυχνία, θα το δεις όταν αλάξεις τον πυκνωτη και ανοιξεις το μηχανημα πάλι...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

H... νεκροψία θα δείξει...!!!
Εννοείς ότι η βλάβη δεν προέκυψε λόγω κατασκευής και άγγιξε το άκρο του πυκνωτή την τάση ανόδου, ΑΛΛΑ ο πυκνωτές στιγμιαία βραχυκύκλωσε και έσκασε...

Επειδή πάντως εκ κατακευής ο κεραμεικός πυκνωτής δεν αντέχει σέ υψηλό ρεύμα, το πιό πιθανό είναι να έσκασε αμέσως με το πρόβλημα και άρα το πλέγμα που έχει μεγαλύτερη αντοχή να άντεξε...!!!

Δεν μου έχει τύχει να σκάσει ο συγκεκριμένος πυκνωτής (λόγω θεωρητικά άπειρης αντίστασης θεωρείται απίθανο) ακόμα και σε 'βαριές' περιπτώσεις πειραμάτων με λάμπες όπως π.χ. όταν έσκαγε η λάμπα (με κατάρευση της ανόδου μέσω στο γυαλί) από μεγάλη τάση στα σκρην...

Μία δοκιμή θα σε πείσει...

Χαιρετώ

----------


## Πέτροs

Ευχαριστω για τιs απαντησειs φιλοι μου! Ο κεραμικοs δεν εσκασε καν, απλα βραχυκυκλωσε περνωνταs τα 480V στο 5, μετα την αλλαγη του η λαμπα μολιs τροφοδοτηθει ανεβαζει τα ma αργα χωριs σταματημο ξεπερναει τα 150ma και κοκκινιζει.
Φιλε Γιωργο το μηχανημα λειτουργουσε κανονικα εκεινη την ωρα με λιγα ma 90-100 δεν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το εξής: ο πυκνωτής αν βραχυκύκλωσε αυτό θα γινόταν μόνο στιγμιαία γιατί λόγω του βραχυκυκλώματος (και συνεπώς του μεγάλου ρεύματος που θα τον διέρεε) θα έσκαγε δηλ. θα πέρναγε σε κατάσταση ανοιχτοκυκλώματος...

Λέω κάτι λάθος?

----------


## ReFas

Γειά σου Γιώργο...
 Πόσο μεγάλο ρεύμα να περάσει;;;;
Ο πυκνωτης βραχυκύκλωσε έγινε δηλαδή ένα σύρμα... πάρε ένα σύρμα και ένωσε την ανοδική τάση με το οδηγό, τι θα γίνει;
θα περάσει κάποιο μεγάλο ρεύμα για το οδηγό, 100 - 200 mA; 300;; κάτι τέτοιο (ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ρευμα για το οδηγο) 
Αυτο αν γίνει για κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου ίσως να γλυτώσει την καταστροφή, αν μείνει λίγο παραπάνω δε γλυτώνει.

Πέτρο ταλάντωση κάνει; δεν μας είπες, αν έχει κοπεί-καταστραφεί το οδηγο (το πιθανώτερο να έχει γίνει) τότε δεν θα κάνει και ταλάντωση και λογικά σου τραβάει αυτά τα ρεύματα αφου δίνεις τάση σε άνοδο σκριν χωρίς τάση στο οδηγο.

----------


## Πέτροs

Και γω αυτο θεωρω φυσιολογικο, κι ομωs ο κεραμικοs εγινε [καλωδιο]

----------


## Πέτροs

Η προηγουμενη απαντηση ηταν για το Γιωργο, Φιλε ReFas δεν δειχνει να ταλαντωνει, οτι εγινε δε εγινε στιγμιαια

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Συνάδελφοι Νίκο και Πέτρο,

πρέπει να έχετε δίκιο καθότι τώρα που το υπολόγισα πιό ψύχραιμα παρατήρησα ότι (μετά το βραχυκύκλωμα του πυκνωτή) η τάση ανόδου εκτονούμενη μέσω της αντίστασης πόλωσης του οδηγου θα έδινε ένα σχετικά χαμηλό ρεύμα, δηλ. 310V/22KΩ=14,1mA. Αυτό βέβαια που δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω είναι τί συμβαίνει εσωτερικά στην λάμπα όταν εν λειτουργία κεραυνοβολείται το πλάγμα της με μία σχετικά μεγάλη και πάντως αντίθετου δυναμικού τάση (!), πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση το φαινόμενο είναι στιγμιαίο, λόγω της γαλβανικής απομόνωσης των πλεγμάτων της λάμπας, αλλά θεωρητικά μπορεί να οδηγήσει στην καταστροφή του...

Καλά πειράματα....

----------


## Πέτροs

Το ψαχνω γιατι δεν μου εχει ξανασυμβει, αλλα μαλλον παπαλα η κουκλα, χωριζουν οι δρομοι μαs, αυτη στα αζητητα κι εγω για την επομενη!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Υγεία...

Να που η πράξη επιβεβαίωσε την θεωρία στην χειρότερή της εκδοχή...

Παρόλα αυτά, μπορείς να συνεχίσεις με καμμία 504 που είναι πιό οικονομική και δεν υπολείπεται σε τίποτε...  

Ή και καμμία μεταχειρισμένη (οπoιαδήποτε, καθότι πρακτικά όλες οι λάμπες που αναφέρουν συχνότητα λειτουργίας έως 30Μhz βγαίνουν μία χαρά στα FM, ίσως με ελαφρά μειωμένη απόδοση... 

Και για τις τάσεις ανόδου συνιστώ να παίξεις (σχεδόν) μόνο με την ανοδική για να ανεβάσεις την απόδοση καθότι ως γνωστόν οι λάμπες δεν 'καίγονται΄από την άνοδο αλλά την υψηλή τάση στα σκρην κλπ., οπότε τήρησε ευλαβικά τα ονομαστικά στοιχεία για τα λοιπά πλέγματα και 'βάρα στο κεφάλι'...

Με ένα στάδιο ή το πολύ δύο και ελαφρώς έως βαρέως πουσαρισμένη μπορείς να εκπλαγείς με το αποτέλεσμα...

Για τον πυκνωτή επειδή δεν μου έχει ξανατύχει μπορώ να προτείνω (χωρίς να έχω ελέγξει) την χρήση ομοαξωνικού καλωδίου κάποιου μήκους της τάξης μερικών εκατοστών για να αναπτύξεις μία χωρητικότητα μερικών pF.  Θέλει βεβαίως ψάξιμο και αν ξέρει κάποιος τίποτε περισσότερο ας το προτείνει...

Keep Walking
Georgie Walker

----------


## Πέτροs

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τιs απαντησειs παιδια, μια ερωτηση μονο ετσι απο περιεργεια, ελενχω τη λαμπα για βραχυκυκλωμα και δεν υπαρχει κατι, μετραω τιs χωρητικοτητεs g1,2,3 και ανοδου τιs βρισκω οκ, ξερει κανειs απο δικο του παρομοιο προβλημα περασματοs τασηs αυτου του μεγεθουs στο g1 τι θα επρεπε να εχει διαφοροποιηθη?


Φιλε Γιωργο ηδη προσεγγιζω την επομενη.
Peter Walker.

----------


## kostas30

για κοιτα την αντισταση του οδηγου πλεγματος η οποια εγινε διαιρετης τασεως  αν ειναι οκ? δεν νομιζω να τα εφτυσε η λαμπα απο την στιγμη που κοκκινιζει τραβαει ρευμα αρα η λυχνια λειτουργει  κοιτα μην αρπαξε κατι αλλο στο κυκλωμα  στο οδηγο  :Wink:

----------


## ReFas

> ...
> 
> Για τον πυκνωτή επειδή δεν μου έχει ξανατύχει μπορώ να προτείνω (χωρίς να έχω ελέγξει) την χρήση ομοαξωνικού καλωδίου κάποιου μήκους της τάξης μερικών εκατοστών για να αναπτύξεις μία χωρητικότητα μερικών pF.  Θέλει βεβαίως ψάξιμο και αν ξέρει κάποιος τίποτε περισσότερο ας το προτείνει...
> 
> Keep Walking
> Georgie Walker



  :Think:  
Γιώργο με κάνεις να ανησυχώ... είχα αναφερθεί  εδώ και είχες σχολιάσει μάλιστα για το καλώδιο....

Τεσπα για τη λυχνία την γνώμη μου την είπα, αν πέρασε τόσο μεγάλη τάση στο οδηγό τότε έχει καταστραφεί απο το ρεύμα που θα τράβηξε, με 30 βολτ στο οδηγό τραβάει 40mA οποτε λογικα με 400 και βαλε βολτ θα τράβηξε σιγουρα πάνω απο 100..200 ισως.....

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Νίκο,

εσένα είχα υπόψη και τη θυμάμαι τη δημοσίευση!. Απλά επειδή δεν την έχω ξανακούσει και μου φάνηκε κάπως... περίεργη με την έννοια ότι δεν την έχω συναντήσει σε κανένα βιβλίο θέλω να καρατσεκάρω και από κάποια άλλη πηγή...

Πέτρο, δεν είναι δύσκολο να φέρεις το μηχάνημα στα μέτρα του, αφού έχεις να κάνεις ένα μόνο συντονισμό ελλείψει άλλων σταδίων, απλά θα χρειαστείς μία δεύτερη λάμπα να σου δουλέψει και κατόπιν να την αντικαταστάσεις με την... ύποπτη βλάβης. Αλλιώς προτείνω να παίξεις με τη συγκεκριμένη αφού δεν δημιουργεί απότομα φαινόμενα (θυμάμαι ότι κάποτε μου είχε καεί αντίστοιχα και χωρίς προφανή λόγο-βλάβη μία 509 και οι παρενλέργειες ήταν εσωτερικός σπινθηρισμός ροζ χρώματος και απο επανειλημμένες προσπάθειες λειτουργίας το κάψιμο του ηλεκτρολυτικού πυκνωτή τροφοδοτικού προφανώς λόγω του υψηλού ρεύματος. Αφού λοιπόν τα παρατράγουδα είναι ήπια έχεις πίστωση χρόνου και προσπαθειών να μπορέσεις να τη συντονίσεις...

Καλή σας μέρα...

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα !! Kostas30 η αντισταση 22ΚΩ ειναι οκ.

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα σ ολουs!! Γιωργο ακολουθησα τη συμβουλη σου και επαιξα λιγο με τη λαμπα - kostas30 ειχεs δικιο η λαμπα δεν καηκε! Το μηχανημα το ειχα φτιαξει σε μια πλακετα τηs smart kit πομποs FM 20W που ειχα απο το 1980 αν θυμαμαι καλα,
το ξηλωσα λοιπον και το εφτιαξα απ την αρχη με τον παραδοσιακο τροπο, μπορνεs και χτισιμο γυρω απ τη λαμπα και ω!! του θαυματοs λειτουργησε ξανα, σ αυτο το σημειο να αναφερω κατι για το σχεδιο. Η ταση μετα την ανορθωση και εξομαλυνση των 360V του μετασχηματιστη που αναφερεται στο σχεδιο δεν ειναι 380V οπωs αναγραφεται αλλα 500V κατα συνεπεια και η αντισταση στο σκρην τηs 6146 πρεπει να γινη 36ΚΩ αντι 8,2ΚΩ που γραφει νομιζω δε οτι και η αντισταση του πλεγματοs πρεπει να γινη 27ΚΩ απο 22ΚΩ που εχει.
Ολο τον Αυγουστο το λειτουργουσα στο χωριο ετσι οπωs ειναι στο σχεδιο μη μπορωνταs να μετρησω τιs τασειs λογω του οτι μου RF'ιαζανε τα βολτομετρα αλλα φαινεται οτι την πιεζα πολυ την λαμπα, ισωs και πανω απο τα ορια τηs.
Τελικα οι λαμπεs αντεχουν πολλα!!

----------


## ReFas

Πέτρο γειά...
Μπορεί να σου είχε βραχυκυκλώσει και η πλακέτα και να μη πέρασε ρευμα απο τη λυχνία..
Δηλαδή το έχεις στα 500 βολτ τώρα; τι ισχύ σου βγάζει το έχεις μετρήσει; ρεύμα;

----------


## kostas30

:Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Πέτροs

Φιλε Νικο στα 500V το δουλεψα χθεs με τιs αλλαγεs που ανεφερα πιο πανω,[στα 500 το δουλευα και πριν] 100ma τραβαγε στην ανοδο ισχυ δεν μετρησα.
Τα πηνια ειναι με 3 και 3 σπειρεs παραλληλα, ο μεταβλητοs ανοδου με 4 και 4 φυλλα 180 V περιπου μετρησα σκρην και
-35 πλεγμα δεν εχω βεβαια και πολυ εμπιστοσυνη στο οργανο λογω rf.
Η πλακετα δεν φαινεται βραχυκυκλωμενη  και επειδη θα σκασω αν δε βρω τι εφταιγε και συμπεριφεροταν ετσι μετα την αλλαγη του κεραμικου θα την ξαναμονταρω απ τη αρχη 
Στη νεα κατασκευη παρατηρω καπωs αυξημενο βομβο σε σχεση με την παλια, θα το ψαξω το απογευμα και θα δωσω διαμορφωση να δω και σ αυτο τι κανει.
Παντωs η συμπεριφορα του στο συντονισμο ειναι καπωs καλυτερη απο πριν με πολυ λιγοτερεs αρμονικεs εντοs του εργαστηριου.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Για να φύγει ο βόμβος, που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα οφείλεται στην κυμάτωση της τάσης υψηλής, σύνδεσε έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή 50μF ή μεγαλύτερο στην έξοδο του φίλτρου εξομάλυνσης LC δηλ. ουσιαστικά παραλλήλισε τον πυκνωτή στο δεύτερο σκέλος του 50+50 ή 100+100 που ήδη χρησιμοποιείς, ακριβώς πριν το RFC και επίσης στο ίδιο σημείο βάλε και έναν 0.1 ή 0.01 mf να γειώνει τυχόν επιστροφές...

Πάντως μη νομίζεις ότι ο βόμβος είναι ένδειξη κακού συντονισμού ή άλλης πηγής...

Ερώτηση: Τα 500V τα μετράς υπό φορτίο (σε λειτουργία η λάμπα) ή με τον πομπό κλειστό? Τι ΜΣ χρησιμοποιείς (ονομαστική τάση-ρεύμα)?

Χαιρετώ
Γιώργος

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα Γιωργο!! Τουs πυκνωτεs τουs εβαλα το Σαββατοκυριακο και πραγματι βελτιωθηκε ο βομβοs, ειδικα στη συχνοτητα που ειναι κομμενη η κεραια 95 MHZ,αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι οταν συντονιζω σ αυτη τη συχνοτητα τα ma ανοδου κανουν ενα βυθισμα στα 85 απο τα 170 που ειναι πχ στουs 98 ΜΗΖ επισηs στουs 95 με 85ma εχω ταση σκρην 210V περιπου ενω στουs 98 εχω 170ma με 170 στο σκρην, δεν ξερω ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο? 
Υπο φορτιο τα V ανοδου ειναι 470 περιπου ο μετασχηματιστηs που εχω ειναι 360V 0,4A.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Γέφυρα και dummy load προφανώς δεν έχεις!!!

Σε σχέση με τις μετρήσεις σου νομίζω ότι έχεις το επιθυμητό δηλ. στη συχνότητα συντονισμού της κεραίας το μηχάνημα δείχνει να συντονίζει καθότι έχει το μικρότερο ρεύμα ανόδου εκεί...

Τις τάσεις και τα ρεύματα σκρην δεν τα έχω συσχετίσει με τις αποδόσεις της λυχνίες και τις σχετικές καμπύλες διαγραμμάτων λειτουργίας...
Παρόλα αυτά μου ακούγεται λογικό ότι οι αυξομειώσεις ρευμάτων στα σκρην να είναι αντίστοιχες αυτών της ανόδου... 

Σκέφτομαι τί άλλο μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις...
Γιώργος

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα Γιωργο! Παρατηρουσα οτι με το dummy load συντονιζα στουs 95 και ειχα 140ma πχ ανοδο και170V σκρην εβαζα την κεραια τα ma πηγαιναν 90 το σκρην 200V και επρεπε να μετακινησω τον μεταβλητο, για να ειμαι στην ιδια συχνοτητα, χθεs εκανα καποιεs αλλαγεs στα πηνεια εξοδου και καταφερα να εχω την ιδια  συχνοτητα συντονισμου χωριs να μετακινω τον μεταβλητο, και με το dummy και με την κεραια και επισηs τιs ιδιεs τιμεs στα οργανα, δεν ξερω, αλλα νομιζω οτι κατι καλο εκανα. Γεφυρα Γιωργο δεν εχω ακομα

Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον που δειχνειs.

----------


## NUKE

Επιτελους βρηκα και πυκνωτες και τους περιμενω να ρθουν οποτε οταν θα ερθουν θα ξεκινησω τη δουλεια...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλημέρα Πέτρο,

νομίζω τελικά πως σταθεροποίησες το μηχάνημα!. Και σημειωτέον ότι δεν χρειαζόταν κάτι περισσότερο σε άλλες εποχές για κάτι παραπάνω από μία αξιοπρεπή εκπομπή με την ευκολία συντονισμού και ελέγχου γενικότερα του συνόλου... Κάποιοι θυμάμαι δουλεύαν την 6146*Α* (ούτε καν τις πιό υψίσυχνες ξαδέλφες της *Β* και *W*) στα 600-630V ανοδικά (με σκρην φυσικά όπως τη δουλεύεις τώρα δηλ. με 4.7Κ μέχρι 8.2Κ από 310V) και αντίσταση (αυτο)πόλωσης 10Κ μέχρι 22Κ, με maximum αποτελέσμα... To πολύ πολύ κανένα blower-άκι εποχής να ακούγεται και σαν... CX!!!

Νομίζω ότι τώρα πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις κάτι λίγο πιό πολύπλοκο, όπως π.χ. με δύο στάδια και τον απλούστερο τρόπο σύζευξης (όχι απαραίτητα επαγωγικής) ώστε με τα ελάχιστα εργαλεία εκπομπής να έχεις ένα ικανοποιητικό αποτέλεσμα...

Είναι αρκετά τα πραγματάκια που μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και φυσικά για ιδέες είμαστε στη... διάθεσή σου...!!!

Χαιρετισμούς
Γιώργος

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα Γιωργο,

Πραγματι δουλευει καλα, σκρην 8,2Κ, αυτοπολωση 22Κ, ταση σκρην 155V, πλεγμα -80[αυτο ισωs ειναι πολυ] ma ανοδου 138
βομβοs κανεναs μετα τουs πυκνωτεs και καποιεs θωρακισειs που εκανα, διαμορφωση παρα πολυ καλη, τσουλημα στιs δοκιμεs δεν παρατηρησα. [το σχεδιο ειναι καλο] Φιλε Γιωργο το σκεφτηκα πολλεs φορεs να βαλω αλλη μια λαμπιτσα πριν την 6146 ισωs και δυο αλλα γιατι να το κανω αυτο το μηχανηματακι εγινε για το χωριο, να βαζω ενα MP3 και να ακουμε μουσικη με την παρεα μου οταν ειμαστε στη θαλασσα για μπανιο, η οταν ειμαστε με τη βαρκα για ψαρεμα, κι ακομα για οταν μαζευομαστε σε αλλο σπιτι απο το δικο μου, με λιγα λογια το φτιαξα για τουs φιλουs μου στο χωριο, και για κει, ειναι μαλλον 
αρκετο ετσι οπωs ειναι.
Ομωs εχειs δικιο, γι αυτο σκεφτομαι να κανω κατι για τον εαυτο μου, εκει ψηλα στα μεσαια νομιζω βγαινουν αρκετοι τα βραδια και θα θελα πολυ να τουs επισκευτω καμμια φορα, να θυμηθω και λιγο τα παλια.

6SK7 εχω 6L6 η EL34 εχω, το μετα με απασχολει για ενα μηχανηματακι 250-300W [φανταζομαι ειναι αρκετο?]


ΥΓ: Για μια ακομη φορα ευχαριστω πολυ τουs δημιουργουs του site και τα μελη του για τιs γνωσειs που προσφερουν.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Καλημερα Γιωργο,
> 
> Πραγματι δουλευει καλα, σκρην 8,2Κ, αυτοπολωση 22Κ, ταση σκρην 155V, πλεγμα -80[αυτο ισωs ειναι πολυ] ma ανοδου 138
> βομβοs κανεναs μετα τουs πυκνωτεs και καποιεs θωρακισειs που εκανα, διαμορφωση παρα πολυ καλη, τσουλημα στιs δοκιμεs δεν παρατηρησα. [το σχεδιο ειναι καλο] Φιλε Γιωργο το σκεφτηκα πολλεs φορεs να βαλω αλλη μια λαμπιτσα πριν την 6146 ισωs και δυο αλλα γιατι να το κανω αυτο το μηχανηματακι εγινε για το χωριο, να βαζω ενα MP3 και να ακουμε μουσικη με την παρεα μου οταν ειμαστε στη θαλασσα για μπανιο, η οταν ειμαστε με τη βαρκα για ψαρεμα, κι ακομα για οταν μαζευομαστε σε αλλο σπιτι απο το δικο μου, με λιγα λογια το φτιαξα για τουs φιλουs μου στο χωριο, και για κει, ειναι μαλλον 
> αρκετο ετσι οπωs ειναι.
> Ομωs εχειs δικιο, γι αυτο σκεφτομαι να κανω κατι για τον εαυτο μου, εκει ψηλα στα μεσαια νομιζω βγαινουν αρκετοι τα βραδια και θα θελα πολυ να τουs επισκευτω καμμια φορα, να θυμηθω και λιγο τα παλια.
> 
> 6SK7 εχω 6L6 η EL34 εχω, το μετα με απασχολει για ενα μηχανηματακι 250-300W [φανταζομαι ειναι αρκετο?]
> 
> ...





Αν ανεβάσεις στο σκρήν τα βολτ στα 200 θα ανεβεί το ανοδικό ρεύμα και θα είσαι πολύ καλύτερα σε ισχύ.

----------


## Πέτροs

Φιλε itta-vitta ενα μεγαλο μεροs του υστερογραφου του προηγουμενου μυνηματοs μου περιλαμβανει κι εσενα, μιαs και εχω διαβασει ολεs σου τιs απαντησειs απο το 2005 σε ολα τα θεματα, απαντησειs οι οποιεs χαρακτηριζονται απο εμπειρια, γνωση, και ποιοτητα,

Για τα 200V τωρα, θα τα ανεβασω το απογευμα να δουμε, αλλα δεν ειναι πολλα?

----------


## ReFas

> Καλημερα Γιωργο,
> 
> Πραγματι δουλευει καλα, σκρην 8,2Κ, αυτοπολωση 22Κ, ταση σκρην 155V, πλεγμα -80[αυτο ισωs ειναι πολυ] ma ανοδου 138
> βομβοs κανεναs μετα τουs πυκνωτεs και καποιεs θωρακισειs που εκανα, διαμορφωση παρα πολυ καλη, τσουλημα στιs δοκιμεs δεν παρατηρησα. [το σχεδιο ειναι καλο] Φιλε Γιωργο το σκεφτηκα πολλεs φορεs να βαλω αλλη μια λαμπιτσα πριν την 6146 ισωs και δυο αλλα γιατι να το κανω αυτο το μηχανηματακι εγινε για το χωριο, να βαζω ενα MP3 και να ακουμε μουσικη με την παρεα μου οταν ειμαστε στη θαλασσα για μπανιο, η οταν ειμαστε με τη βαρκα για ψαρεμα, κι ακομα για οταν μαζευομαστε σε αλλο σπιτι απο το δικο μου, με λιγα λογια το φτιαξα για τουs φιλουs μου στο χωριο, και για κει, ειναι μαλλον 
> αρκετο ετσι οπωs ειναι.
> Ομωs εχειs δικιο, γι αυτο σκεφτομαι να κανω κατι για τον εαυτο μου, εκει ψηλα στα μεσαια νομιζω βγαινουν αρκετοι τα βραδια και θα θελα πολυ να τουs επισκευτω καμμια φορα, να θυμηθω και λιγο τα παλια.
> 
> 6SK7 εχω 6L6 η EL34 εχω, το μετα με απασχολει για ενα μηχανηματακι 250-300W [φανταζομαι ειναι αρκετο?]
> 
> ...



Πέτρο γειά..
8,2Κ στο σκριν και παίρνεις απο 500 βολτ; είναι μικρή αντίσταση θα έπρεπε να ήταν 4 φορες .. 30 Κ δηλαδή και βάλε ίσως...
Τωρα βέβια παίζει και να παρεμβάλεται το πολύμετρο οπότε λέμε λόγια του αερά.. 
Διάβασα οτι δέν έχεις γέφυρα; να ξέρεις οτι δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να συντονιστείς σωστά μόνο με τα mA ανόδου- αν βάλεις και γέφυρα θα δεις οτι δεν ισχύει στο χαμηλώτερο ρεύμα - αυτο ισχύει στις χαμηλές συχνότητες.

Αν έχεις κανα νεώτερο απο την πλακέτα μας λές τι έγινε τελικά αν είχε βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Φιλε itta-vitta ενα μεγαλο μεροs του υστερογραφου του προηγουμενου μυνηματοs μου περιλαμβανει κι εσενα, μιαs και εχω διαβασει ολεs σου τιs απαντησειs απο το 2005 σε ολα τα θεματα, απαντησειs οι οποιεs χαρακτηριζονται απο εμπειρια, γνωση, και ποιοτητα,
> 
> Για τα 200V τωρα, θα τα ανεβασω το απογευμα να δουμε, αλλα δεν ειναι πολλα?





Δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.
Η μέγιστη τάση του σκρην της 6146 είναι 250 βολτ, σύμφωνα με τα τεχνικά της χαρακτηριστικά. 
Δες εδώ:
http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/f...79/6/6146B.pdf
http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/f...49/6/6146B.pdf

----------


## Πέτροs

Γεια σου φιλε Refas! η πλακετα δεν ειδα να εχει βραχυκυκλωσει καπου, εκτοs του 15p ειχε καταστραφη και o εναs ηλεκτρολυτικοs, ξηλωνονταs το παρατηρησα και τα καλωδια του μιλλιαμπερομετρου αρπαγμενα, αλλα και ο μεταβλητοs ανοδου ειχε ταλαιπωρηθη, υποψιαζομαι οτι για καποιο λογο βραχυκυκλωσε, και πραγματι σε καποιο σημειο τηs διαδρομηs του το παρατηρησα οταν τον μετρησα, τωρα τι εγινε και γιατι δεν εχω καταληξει.
Αληθεια 30Κ θα επρεπε να ειναι συμφωνα με τα βιβλια και ισωs γινει τοσο η και λιγοτερο οταν τον ξαναπαω στο χωριο με την νεα κεραια και συντονιστει με τη γεφυρα οπωs παρα πολυ σωστα γραφειs, αλλωστε το εχετε αναφερει πολλεs φορεs
μετραμε καλα¨¨ και πραττουμε αναλογωs.

----------


## ReFas

Εντάξει Πετρο ...

Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις γέφυρα, αλλα μιάς και όπως λές το θές απλά για τη πλάκα σου, αν δεν έχεις θα σου πρότεινα να φτιάξεις μια μόνος σου.
Μπορείς να το κάνεις σχετικά εύκολα κόβοντας και κολλώντας μαζί κομμάτια απο πλακέτα, βάζω μια φωτο απο μια κατασκευή που είχα κάνει πριν χρόνια για τα HF...
Μπορεις ας πούμε να κάνεις κάτι με ράβδους.. δεν θα έχεις μια απόλυτη μέτρηση, δε θα ξέρεις αν έχεις 10 η 20 η 50 βατ, αλλα θα ξέρεις που και ποτε βγάζεις τη μεγαλύτερη ισχύ και που έχεις τα λιγότερα στάσιμα... αν σε ενδιαφέρει λέμε κάτι παραπάνω...

----------


## radioamateur

Η φωτογραφια παριστάνει ένα είδος γέφυρας που λειτουργεί μόνο σε χαμηλές συχνότητες ως έχει ή και ψηλότερα;Παρατηρώ ότι χρησιμοποιείς μια γραμμή απο rg που σημαίνει ότι σηκώνει ισχύ τουλάχιστον 500 watts στα HF.

----------


## ReFas

radioamateur... Αυτό είναι ενα καπλερ που μπορείς να το δεις μεσα στο Antenna Book του ARRL...
Εκεί γράφει οτι δουλεύει καλά απο 1,8 ως και 30 με 50 Mhz, αλλά μπορεί να μετατραπεί μέχρι 150 ίσως...
Όπως φαίνεται στη φωτο, πάνω αριστερά δίνεις είσοδο απο πομπο κάτω αριστερά έξοδος και στο πάνω δεξιά κονεκτορα συνέδεα παλμογράφο η αναλυτή φάσματος, έπαιρνα την RF δηλαδή χωρίς ανόρθωση, δε θυμαμαι πόσο κάτω είναι το καπλερ νομίζω 30db η και περισσότερο, παίζουν ρόλο οι σπείρες στα τοροειδή.
Στον κάτω δεξιό που εχω το φορτιάκι μετράς τα επιστρεφόμενα...

Βασικα το είχα βάλει αρχικα στους 1.7 και τσεκάριζα με ενα θερμικό αμπερόμετρο αν συμβαδίζουν οι μετρήσεις, αλλα το εχω τεστάρει και σε όλο το φάσμα με πομποδέκτη...

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα σε ολουs, Φιλε ReFas και βεβαια με ενδιαφερει και σ ευχαριστω πολυ που το σκεφτηκεs αν εχειs κατι δημοσιευσε το σχεδιο να το φτιαξω φανταζομαι δε οτι θα ενδιαφερει κι αλλουs.
Εχω δει κι αυτο  http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6483 τι γνωμη εχειs?

----------


## ReFas

Αυτη η γέφυρα που έβαλες είναι η γνωστή Hansen FS-5... έγινε γνωστή απο τις μόνιμες αναφορές της ΤΕΧ.ΕΚΛΟΓΗΣ στη δεκαετία του 80...
Το ίδιο "σχέδιο" θα σου πρότεινα και εγώ, αλλά απο μόνο του δε λέει τίποτα όπως οποιοδήποτε άλλο RF σχέδιο απο VHF και πάνω...
 Το μόνο που θα σου πεί ένα σχέδιο είναι ...εδώ θα κολήσεις την δίοδο με έτσι τη πολικότητα και εδώ ενα πυκνωτή...

Δε σου λέει όμως για τις διαστάσεις των γραμμών που είναι και τα πιό σημαντικά...
Το πιό εύκολο να κάνεις μια "γέφυρα" νομίζω είναι σε πλακέτα.. βάζω ένα σχεδιάκι και μια πλακέτα απλα για να πάρεις μια ιδέα...
Οι διαστάσεις των γραμμών L1 L2 L3 πρέπει να είναι 2,5 χιλιοστά σε πλάτος....και τόσο η απόσταση μεταξύ τους...
Αν θές να το κάνεις σου γράφω και λίγα ακόμη...

Επίσης υπάρχει ενα ακόμη σχέδιο, χρειάζεται όμως ένα τεχνητο φορτίο για μια μικρή ρύθμιση, μου λες αν έχεις...

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα ReFas,ναι θα το φτιαξω το κυκλωμα, αυτο η οποιο αλλο μου προτεινειs, τεχνητο φορτιο εχω φτιαξει ενα απλο με 36
αντιστασειs 1,8K 2W ανθρακοs.

Σ ευχαριστω, περιμενω νεα σου.

----------


## Πέτροs

ReFas καλημερα!! εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα χθεs και δουλευει κανονικα, πεs μου σε παρακαλω τι ρυθμιση χρειαζεται με το φορτιο,
και περιεγραψε μου τον τροπο χρησηs



Σ ευχαριστω πολυ!!!
     Πετρos

----------


## ReFas

Πετρο γεια...

Εφτιαξες τη πλακέτα δηλαδή; διπλής όψεος; αν οχι δε πειράζει υπάρχει λυση..για περιέγραψε λίγο τι έφτιαξες και τι κάνει...

Οσο για το φορτίο... βασικά στο έλεγα για κάποιο άλλο κύκλωμα, που θα το βάλω αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να το κάνω jpg- όταν προλάβω...
αν έφτιαξες αυτο στο πλακετακι... δέν χρειάζεται κάποια ρύθμιση, έτσι όπως είναι δουλεύει...πες μου όμως τι έχεις κάνει και διαστάσεις αν θές...

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα και παλι, την πλακετα την εκανα μονηs οψηs με διαστασειs 11,5x7cm ο κεντρικοs διαδρομοs εχει μηκοs 10cm και οι 2 αλλοι 5cm τα παχη και τιs αποστασειs μεταξυ τουs τα εκανα οπωs εχειs γραψει, φανταζομαι οτι μετραει μονο στασιμα, 
πεs μου αν θεs λιγα πραγματα για τον τροπο λειτουργιαs τηs.
Το κυκλωμα ειναι ετοιμο στο κουτι του, με το οργανο το διακοπτη κλπ, τι αλλο πρεπει να κανω?

----------


## ReFas

Πέτρο καταρχάς μπράβο  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  
Είσαι γρήγορος και αποτελεσματικός  :Exclamation:  

Αναφέρομαι στο σχέδιο και στο πλακετάκι πιο πάνω.. το κάπλερ αυτο δεν έχει καλή και ανάποδη δουλεύει αν βάλεις RF στο J1 και πάρεις για κεραία απο J2 αλλά και ανάποδα..τώρα αν βάλεις είσοδο στο J1 τότε η δίοδος D2 και οτι άλλο ακολουθεί μετράει την υσχί που πάει προς κεραία ενω η D1 την ισχύ που επιστρέφει απο την κεραία την ανακλώμενη ισχύ...
Οπως είναι συνδεδεμενα με ένα όργανο κτλ θα πρέπει σε δεδομένη ισχύ και έχοντας το διακόπτη στο FWD να "σεταρεις" το ποτενσιόμετρο για να δείξει το όργανο μαξιμουμ (το μάξιμουμ της κλιμακας οχι να κολήσει!) και κατόπιν γυρνώντας στο REF θα δείς τα "στάσιμα" χωρις να πειράξεις κατι αλλο... οσο λιγώτερο τοσο καλύτερα...
Η πλακέτα κανονικά πρέπει να είναι σε διπλής όψης με την απο κάτω όψη ανέπαφη ολόκληρη, αυτο γιατί σχηματίζεται γραμμη μεταφοράς (50Ω με τις διαστάασεις που σου ειπα), τωρα αν θές κάνεις ενα άλλο πλακετάκι η αφήνεις το ίδιο και το βιδώνεις σε ενα φύλλο αλουμίνιο κολλητα οσο γίνεται.
Εγω ας πούμε θα έβαζα το πλακετάκι μέσα στο αυτοταλάντωτο θα το βίδωνα κοντά στο πηνείο εξόδου και θα κόλαγα το πηνείο απ'ευθείας στο J1 και τον κονεκτορ εξόδου θα τον βίδωνα  ετσι ώστε το κεντρικό του να βγεί στο J2 όπου θα έπερνα για την κεραία.
Θα εφτιαχνα και το κυκλωματακί απο πίσω και θα κατέληγα τις τάσεις απο τα δίοδα και τα φιλτράκια σε RCA οπου θα σύνδεα το όργανο αν είχα η κάποιο αναλογικό πολύμετρο.
Επισης κάτι άλλο, καλό είναι να βάλεις διπλό ποτενσιόμετρο και 2 όργανα για να βλέπεις ταυτόχρονα... περισσότερα αλλη φορά...

Για να μετρήσεις ισχύ απλα χρειάζεται ενα δυκτύωμα σταθερών αντιστάσεων αλλα και βαθμολόγηση του όποιου οργανου βάλεις σε σχέση με ενα βατομετρο ακριβειας ( της Ηewlett Packard πχ) αλλα αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## ReFas

Πέτρο καταρχάς μπράβο  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  
Είσαι γρήγορος και αποτελεσματικός  :Exclamation:  

Αναφέρομαι στο σχέδιο και στο πλακετάκι πιο πάνω.. το κάπλερ αυτο δεν έχει καλή και ανάποδη δουλεύει αν βάλεις RF στο J1 και πάρεις για κεραία απο J2 αλλά και ανάποδα..τώρα αν βάλεις είσοδο στο J1 τότε η δίοδος D2 και οτι άλλο ακολουθεί μετράει την υσχί που πάει προς κεραία ενω η D1 την ισχύ που επιστρέφει απο την κεραία την ανακλώμενη ισχύ...
Οπως είναι συνδεδεμενα με ένα όργανο κτλ θα πρέπει σε δεδομένη ισχύ και έχοντας το διακόπτη στο FWD να "σεταρεις" το ποτενσιόμετρο για να δείξει το όργανο μαξιμουμ (το μάξιμουμ της κλιμακας οχι να κολήσει!) και κατόπιν γυρνώντας στο REF θα δείς τα "στάσιμα" χωρις να πειράξεις κατι αλλο... οσο λιγώτερο τοσο καλύτερα...
Η πλακέτα κανονικά πρέπει να είναι σε διπλής όψης με την απο κάτω όψη ανέπαφη ολόκληρη, αυτο γιατί σχηματίζεται γραμμη μεταφοράς (50Ω με τις διαστάασεις που σου ειπα), τωρα αν θές κάνεις ενα άλλο πλακετάκι η αφήνεις το ίδιο και το βιδώνεις σε ενα φύλλο αλουμίνιο κολλητα οσο γίνεται.
Εγω ας πούμε θα έβαζα το πλακετάκι μέσα στο αυτοταλάντωτο θα το βίδωνα κοντά στο πηνείο εξόδου και θα κόλαγα το πηνείο απ'ευθείας στο J1 και τον κονεκτορ εξόδου θα τον βίδωνα  ετσι ώστε το κεντρικό του να βγεί στο J2 όπου θα έπερνα για την κεραία.
Θα εφτιαχνα και το κυκλωματακί απο πίσω και θα κατέληγα τις τάσεις απο τα δίοδα και τα φιλτράκια σε RCA οπου θα σύνδεα το όργανο αν είχα η κάποιο αναλογικό πολύμετρο.
Επισης κάτι άλλο, καλό είναι να βάλεις διπλό ποτενσιόμετρο και 2 όργανα για να βλέπεις ταυτόχρονα... περισσότερα αλλη φορά...

Για να μετρήσεις ισχύ απλα χρειάζεται ενα δυκτύωμα σταθερών αντιστάσεων αλλα και βαθμολόγηση του όποιου οργανου βάλεις σε σχέση με ενα βατομετρο ακριβειας ( της Ηewlett Packard πχ) αλλα αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλο μηνα εχω ξεχασει να πω' το λεω τωρα,

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τουs επαινουs, αλλα πιο πολυ σ ευχαριστω για το σχεδιο που ανεβασεs, θα ανεβαζα φωτο αλλα δεν 
ξερω πωs?
Πραγματι το οργανο κολαει απο καποιο σημειο και μετα στην περιστροφη του ποτενσιομετρου, θα ακολουθησω αυτα που γραφειs και ειδομεν.
Τα δυο οργανα το σκεφτηκα κι εγω και θα το κανω, θα βαλω επισηs και το φυλλο στην μια μερια τηs πλακεταs οπωs γραφειs,
μηπωs το οργανο του FWD να ειναι μεγαλυτερο των 50μα? το οργανο που εβαλα στο REF ειναι το κλασικο οργανο που εχουν οι γεφυρεs πανω RF κατω power βοηθαει σε κατι αυτο σχετικα με αυτο που εγραψεs? 
Για να μετρήσεις ισχύ απλα χρειάζεται ενα δυκτύωμα σταθερών αντιστάσεων αλλα και βαθμολόγηση του όποιου οργανου βάλεις σε σχέση με ενα βατομετρο ακριβειας ( της Ηewlett Packard πχ) αλλα αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα[/quote]

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα!! μια διορθωση για το οργανο που εβαλα στη γεφυρα, πανω SWR κατω POWER,σ αυτο το οργανο απο το 3 και μετα 
στη μετρηση SWR αρχιζει μια κοκκινη γραμμη μεχρι το τελοs εχω διαβασει οτι στο οργανο αυτο οταν εχειs τον διακοπτη στο
FWD παs τη βελονα μεχρι την αρχη τηs κοκκινηs γραμμηs και οχι μεχρι το τελοs, φιλε ReFas εχειs εμπειρια σ αυτο?

----------


## ReFas

Οχι Πέτρο δέν κάνεις αυτό που λές...η κόκκινη γραμμή είναι όπως στο στροφόμετρο στο αυτοκίνητο...είναι σα να σου λέει "εεεπ απο δω και πάνω δεν πάς και τόσο καλά".
Και αυτό μη σε κάνει να απορείς γιατι 1,5 και ακομα και 2 στάσιμα είναι αμελητέα ποσότητα άσχετα αν οι μύθοι οι δοξασίες οι παραλογισμοί και οτιδήποτε άλλο μπαίνει μες στο μυαλό, έχουν βγάλει την άποψη οτι...τα στάσιμα?? 1:1 μόνο...  οχι 1,2:1 δεν θα ακούγεσε!!
Το όργανο απο μόνο του δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο απο ένα απλό μικροαμπερομετρο, κάποιας κλίμακας, απλά έχει αλλαχθεί το πινακάκι του να δίχνει βατ στασιμα η οτιδήποτε άλλο...
Συνήθως στο τέρμα της κλίμακας το όργανο για τα στάσιμα είχε μία ένδειξη SET, εκέι έπρεπε να πας τη βελόνα γυρνώντας το ποτενσιόμετρο και μετα αλάζωντας το διακόπτη στο REF "μέτραγες" τα στάσιμα, απο εκέι βγήκε και η φράση... σεταρε τη γεφυρα...
Αυτο για γεφυρα με ένα όργανο... αν είχε 2 όργανα τότε αυτο που μέτραγε ισχύ ας πούμε το πήγαινες με το ποτενσιόμετρο στο τέρμα της κλίμακας, στο SET και αυτόματα έβλεπες στο άλλο όργανο στο στασίμων...τα στάσιμα...
Αυτη με τα 2 όργανα έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι μπορείς αμέσως να δείς που συντονίζει η κεραία σου..μια γκραουντ πλειν ας πουμε...πηγαίνωντας στη συχνότητα αριστερα δεξια..ενώ με το ένα όργανο πρέπει να γυρνάς διακόπτη κάθε φορά.
ακόμη ένα καλό που έχει αυτη η γεφυρούλα με τα 2 όργανα είναι οτι μπορείς να "δεις" πότε το "μηχάνημα" σου κάνει διάσπαση- παρασιτικές αυτοταλαντώσεις- σε άλλες συχνότητες ...εφ όσον είσαι σε κεραία...θα δείς τα στάσιμα να ανεβαίνουν απότομα ενώ είσαι στην ίδια συχνότητα...

Βάλε όμως τη πλακετα κολλητά σε ένα φύλλο αλουμίνιο για να έχει αντίσταση 50 ωμ οσο γινεται η καλύτερα κάνε μια άλλη 
σε διπλής όψης.
Επισης πες μου απο τις ακρες της πλακέτας πως παίρνεις RF, με καλώδια; έχεις κονέκτρ; πως...

----------


## Πέτροs

Στο κουτι που εβαλα την πλακετα δεξια και αριστερα εβαλα κονεκτορεs RG 213, στην πλακετα δεξια 'αριστερα εβαλα κονεκτορακια πλακεταs, τωρα κονεκτοραs σασι και πλακεταs συνδεονται με ενα κομματακι 2cm RG213.
Το αλουμινιο στην κατω οψη τηs πλακεταs το εβαλα.
Το σημειο που συντονιζει με τα λιγοτερα στασιμα 2,5, ειναι περιπου 102MHZ, η ground plane ειναι κομμενη για τουs 98ΜΗΖ.
Ερωτηση: πεφτουν συνηθωs τα στασιμα αν το υψοs τηs κεραιαs απο το εδαφοs διπλασιαστει?

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα!! Φιλε ReFas ξαναεφτιαξα την πλακετα τηs γεφυραs και την εκανα διπληs οψηs και λιγο μεγαλυτερη σε μηκοs για να συνδεονται οι κονεκτορεs απ ευθειαs σ αυτην, εβαλα και διπλο ποτενσιομετρο με δυο οργανα οπωs προτεινεs,νομιζω πωs
δουλευει αψογα [ενα τεσταρισμα με αλλη γεφυρα θα μαs το επιβεβαιωνε],το μηχανημα συντονιζει περιπου στο σημειο για το 
οποιο ειναι κομμενη η κεραια, και εκει εχει ελαχιστα στασιμα.
Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για το σχεδιο και τη βοηθεια.

Φιλε itta vitta ανεβασα την ταση στο σκρην τηs 6146 στα 200V η αρνητικη ταση που μετραω στο πλεγμα ειναι -100 περιπου
μηπωs ειναι πολλα?

Εχω ξεκινησει να φτιαξω ενα μηχανημα στα μεσαια ταλαντωση 6sk7 προενισχυση 6L6 η EL34 και τελικο σταδιο σκεφτομαι 2χ6146 ποια η γνωμη σαs? μπορει να υλοποιηθη? εχει κανειs καποιο σχεδιο?

----------


## itta-vitta

> Καλημερα!! Φιλε ReFas ξαναεφτιαξα την πλακετα τηs γεφυραs και την εκανα διπληs οψηs και λιγο μεγαλυτερη σε μηκοs για να συνδεονται οι κονεκτορεs απ ευθειαs σ αυτην, εβαλα και διπλο ποτενσιομετρο με δυο οργανα οπωs προτεινεs,νομιζω πωs
> δουλευει αψογα [ενα τεσταρισμα με αλλη γεφυρα θα μαs το επιβεβαιωνε],το μηχανημα συντονιζει περιπου στο σημειο για το 
> οποιο ειναι κομμενη η κεραια, και εκει εχει ελαχιστα στασιμα.
> Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για το σχεδιο και τη βοηθεια.
> 
> Φιλε itta vitta ανεβασα την ταση στο σκρην τηs 6146 στα 200V η αρνητικη ταση που μετραω στο πλεγμα ειναι -100 περιπου
> μηπωs ειναι πολλα?
> 
> Εχω ξεκινησει να φτιαξω ενα μηχανημα στα μεσαια ταλαντωση 6sk7 προενισχυση 6L6 η EL34 και τελικο σταδιο σκεφτομαι 2χ6146 ποια η γνωμη σαs? μπορει να υλοποιηθη? εχει κανειs καποιο σχεδιο?



Κατέβασε την αρνητική τάση στα 75-80 βολτ. Από ανοδικό ρεύμα πόσο τραβάει μετά από την αύξηση της τάσης στο σκρην;
Τις 6146 τις έχω δουλέψει στα μεσαία. Κατά τη γνώμη μου μη βάλεις μπάφερ. Μιά 6ag7 στην ταλάντωση μπορεί να τις οδηγήσει. Η ελάχιστη ισχύς οδήγησης είναι περίπου στο μισό βάττ για κάθε λυχνία. Aπό την 6ag7 μπορείς να πάρεις μέχρι 3 βαττ. Με 1,5-2,0 βάττ είσαι μια χαρά, χωρίς να υπεροδηγείς. Μ' αυτό το μηχάνημα θα έχεις μια ισχύ πάνω από 150 βαττ.
Θα ανεβάσω το σχέδιο που είχα δουλέψει.

----------


## Πέτροs

150ma τραβαει στην ανοδο φιλε itta vitta

Θα περιμενω με ενδιαφερον το σχεδιο που λεs, νομιζω οτι εχω 6AG7

Ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## itta-vitta

> 150ma τραβαει στην ανοδο φιλε itta vitta
> 
> Θα περιμενω με ενδιαφερον το σχεδιο που λεs, νομιζω οτι εχω 6AG7
> 
> Ευχαριστω!!!!



Θα το ανεβάσω την Πέμπτη. Θέλει να ψάξω λίγο. Ήταν το καλύτερο μηχάνημα που είχα ποτέ. Μικρό σε μέγεθος κατασκευής και πανίσχυρο. Μιλούσα με όλη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## Πέτροs

Φιλε itta vitta με χαροποιουν ιδιαιτερωs αυτα που γραφειs,και σ ευχαριστω και παλι για τον κοπο που θα κανειs, θα περιμενω ,
με ανυπομονησια.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Θα έλεγα ότι δύο 6146 παράλληλες μπορούν αποδώσουν μέχρι 120W. Τα 150W ειναι πολλά. Θα πρότεινα γενικά στις 6146 να μην βάλεις πάνω από 190V στο screen. Μπορείς γενικά να μην βάλεις buffer και κατευθείαν από ταλάντωση χρησιμοποιώντας μία 6SK7 ή 6AG7 ή 6AK7 να οδηγήσεις τις 6146 αλλά καλύτερα είναι να βαλεις buffer την 6L6 και μετά τις δύο 6146. Με το τελευταίο, όταν ανοίγεις την έξοδο δεν θα επηρεάζεται από μεταβολές φορτίου η ταλαντώτρια και έτσι θα έχεις και μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα. Οι 6146 ειναι καλές και βγάζουν πολύ καλή διαμόρφωση. Πραγματικά, τις αδικεί το μέγεθός τους. Καλό, επίσης είναι στις 6146 να βάλεις κατευθείαν αρνητική τάση (σταθεροποιημένη με Zener) αντί για αντίσταση αυτοπόλωσης, ώστε να μην υπάρχει κίνδυνος να κάψεις τις λάμπες αν τυχόν εκ παραδρομής κλείσεις πρώτα την ταλάντωση και μετά την έξοδο.

----------


## ReFas

Γειά σας παιδιά..
Πέτρο... εφόσον η γέφυρα σου δείχνει τα λιγότερα στάσιμα εκεί που είναι κομμένη η γκραουντ..τότε σημαίνει οτι λειτουργεί σωστά   :Exclamation:  
Για την ground υπολόγισε τα στοιχεία της με τον τύπο (λ/4)*0,95 ... και μέτρησε το κεντρικό απο το σημείο που βγαίνει απο το κουκουνάρι, το ίδιο και με τα ραντιαλ... στο περίπου δεν χρειάζεται και πολύ ακρίβεια.
Κάτι άλλο για την γέφυρα, να ξέρεις οτι αν την ξεσυνδέσεις και βάλεις το καλώδιο απ ευθείας στο μηχάνημα, μπορεί να μην είσαι και στο καλύτερο σημείο, καλό είναι να την έχεις μόνιμα συνδεδεμένη.

Για τις 2 6146 στα μεσαία... όπως είπε και ο φίλος ητα-βητα... ήταν και για μένα το καλύτερο μηχανάκι, το πιό ευχάριστο μάλλον που είχα δουλέψει.
Οι λυχνίες που είχα ήταν 6146Β (οι πιο "ενισχυμένες" της σειράς) και τις δούλευα στα 600βολτ ανοδικά, 175 σκριν διαμορφωμένα απο τάση ανόδου και αρνητικά -92βολτ.
Οι συνθήκες αυτές είναι απο το data της λυχνίας κάτω απο το, Plate Modulated RF Power Amplifier - Class C Telephony, σε ICAS λειτουργία.
Επρεπε στο συντονισμό να έχεις 280mA ,εκεί το δούλευα και εγώ, καλύπτεις άνετα Ελλάδα με κατάλληλη κεραία.
Ταλάντωση είχα μια 6L6, οπως σωστά είπε και ο ητα βητα δέν θέλει πολύ οδήγηση... την 6AG7 δεν την  είχα δουλέψει οπότε δε μπορώ να πώ κάτι για αυτήν.
Καλές δοκιμές  :Exclamation:

----------


## Πέτροs

Φιλε phoenix_2007 ετσι το ειχα σκεφτει κι εγω με buffer και το σασι που εχω κανει ετσι ειναι στημενο, αs δουμε το σχεδιο
του itta vitta.
Εχειs εσυ καποιο αλλο σχεδιο που μπορειs να ανεβασειs?

----------


## phoenix_2007

Μπορείς να δεις το σχέδιο που έχω ανεβάσει στο "παρουσίαση κατασκευών" http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...3873&start=120 μόνο που θα προσαρμόσεις τις λυχνίες εξόδου να είναι οι 6146 και όχι οι 807. Τροφοδοσία, μπορείς να δεις σχέδιο στο ίδιο θέμα (σελ 5) και ανάλογο (όχι το ίδιο βέβαια), θα κάνεις και εσύ ώστε να προσαρμοθεί στις δικές σου ανάγκες.

----------


## Πέτροs

Φιλε ReFas δεν εβλεπα απαντησειs σου καμμια βδομαδα πριν, και ψιλοανησυχουσα, ναι νομιζω κι εγω οτι η γεφυρα δουλευει 
καλα, την κεραια ετσι την εχω υπολογισει και την εχω προσεξει αρκετα[κολημενα στοιχεια, μονωσειs κλπ], 
πεs μου σε παρακαλω το οργανο FWD μετραει ma, προφανωs εκπεμπομενα, αρα μαs δινει μια ενδειξη ισχυοs?

----------


## ReFas

Δεν είχα δεί αυτό που είχες γράψει, σήμερα το είδα, το όργανο FWD φυσικά και μετράει ισχύ, για να το πούμε πιο σωστά η ενδειξή του είναι ανάλογη της ισχύος, όσο πιο ψηλά τοσο καλύτερα.
Απλα δεν ξέρεις αν έχεις 20βαττ η 200.. δεν το έχεις βαθμονομήσει βάση κάποιας άλλης γέφυρας του εμπορίου.
Τωρα δηλαδή όπως το έχεις κάνει συμβαδίζει το κόψιμο της κεραίας με τα λιγότερα στάσιμα; θα πρέπει να είναι κοντά λιγότερο απο 1 Mhz.
Για το ύψος που έλεγες όχι δεν επηρεάζει σε τραγικό σημείο τα στάσιμα στην ground-plane, αρκεί να είσαι μερικά μέτρα ήδη πάνω απο το έδαφος, μήν είσαι δηλαδή στο 1 μέτρο.....



Για τα μεσαία δές και το μηχάνημα του Phoenix-2007 (γεια σου Βαγγέλη) - το έχω δεί και δουλεύει καλά.

----------


## ReFas

Δεν είχα δεί αυτό που είχες γράψει, σήμερα το είδα, το όργανο FWD φυσικά και μετράει ισχύ, για να το πούμε πιο σωστά η ενδειξή του είναι ανάλογη της ισχύος, όσο πιο ψηλά τοσο καλύτερα.
Απλα δεν ξέρεις αν έχεις 20βαττ η 200.. δεν το έχεις βαθμονομήσει βάση κάποιας άλλης γέφυρας του εμπορίου.
Τωρα δηλαδή όπως το έχεις κάνει συμβαδίζει το κόψιμο της κεραίας με τα λιγότερα στάσιμα; θα πρέπει να είναι κοντά λιγότερο απο 1 Mhz.
Για το ύψος που έλεγες όχι δεν επηρεάζει σε τραγικό σημείο τα στάσιμα στην ground-plane, αρκεί να είσαι μερικά μέτρα ήδη πάνω απο το έδαφος, μήν είσαι δηλαδή στο 1 μέτρο.....



Για τα μεσαία δές και το μηχάνημα του Phoenix-2007 (γεια σου Βαγγέλη) - το έχω δεί και δουλεύει καλά.

----------


## Πέτροs

μμμ!!! φιλε phoenix_2007 αυτο εχω ξεκινησει να φτιαχνω οσον αφορα ταλαντωση και buffer και εχω μια απορια, Δ1 τροφοδοσια στην 6sk7 Δ2 ανοδοs 6L6 το σκρην τηs γιατι ειναι πριν τον Δ1?

----------


## Πέτροs

Ναι ReFas λιγοτερο απο 1MHZ
Και στο σημειο αυτο με τα λιγοτερα στασιμα το μηχανημα δουλευει πολυ καλυτερα απο πριν και το κατα προσεγγιση, πραγματι δεν μπορειs να το συντονισειs σωστα με αλλο τροπο.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> μμμ!!! φιλε phoenix_2007 αυτο εχω ξεκινησει να φτιαχνω οσον αφορα ταλαντωση και buffer και εχω μια απορια, Δ1 τροφοδοσια στην 6sk7 Δ2 ανοδοs 6L6 το σκρην τηs γιατι ειναι πριν τον Δ1?



Στην ταλάντωση με τον Δ1 "κόβω" την τροφοδοσία ανόδου και σκρην, στην μπάφερ με τον Δ2 κόβω μόνο την άνοδο της 6L6 (θα μπορούσα να έχω διπλό διακόπτη και να κόβω και την άνοδο και το σκρην ή έναν διακόπτη Δ2 και να κόβω ταυτόχρονα τάση στην άνοδο και στο σκρην-όπως ακριβώς και με την ταλάντωση). Ωστόσο, στην άνοδο των 807 (για εσένα θα είναι οι 6146) έχω μονίμως την υψηλή τάση στις ανόδους των λυχνιών και διακόπτω τις καθόδους και τα σκρην (ο διακόπτης στα σκρην δεν φαίνεται) για να ελέγχω την έξοδο.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Θα έλεγα ότι δύο 6146 παράλληλες μπορούν αποδώσουν μέχρι 120W. Τα 150W ειναι πολλά. Θα πρότεινα γενικά στις 6146 να μην βάλεις πάνω από 190V στο screen. Μπορείς γενικά να μην βάλεις buffer και κατευθείαν από ταλάντωση χρησιμοποιώντας μία 6SK7 ή 6AG7 ή 6AK7 να οδηγήσεις τις 6146 αλλά καλύτερα είναι να βαλεις buffer την 6L6 και μετά τις δύο 6146. Με το τελευταίο, όταν ανοίγεις την έξοδο δεν θα επηρεάζεται από μεταβολές φορτίου η ταλαντώτρια και έτσι θα έχεις και μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα. Οι 6146 ειναι καλές και βγάζουν πολύ καλή διαμόρφωση. Πραγματικά, τις αδικεί το μέγεθός τους. Καλό, επίσης είναι στις 6146 να βάλεις κατευθείαν αρνητική τάση (σταθεροποιημένη με Zener) αντί για αντίσταση αυτοπόλωσης, ώστε να μην υπάρχει κίνδυνος να κάψεις τις λάμπες αν τυχόν εκ παραδρομής κλείσεις πρώτα την ταλάντωση και μετά την έξοδο.



Όταν κατασκεύασα αυτό το μηχάνημα πριν από 30 χρόνια δεν υπήρχαν γέφυρες για να μετρηθεί η ισχύς. Την ισχύ την αναφέρω σύμφωνα πάντα με τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά της λυχνίας. Δεν τις δούλευα στο μάξιμουν στα 750 αλλά στα 700. με τα 750 δίνει ισχύ 85 βαττ. Σε κατασκευή στο ράδιο άματερ - χαντμπουκ, πομπό με 2Χ6146 τον αναφέρει ως 150-160 βαττ. Η μέγιστη τάση του σκρήν είναι 250 βολτ και τα 200 τα σηκώνει άνετα. Όλη η δουλειά γίνεται από το σκρην δηλ ανεβάζοντας την τάση ανεβάζεις τα ανοδικά mA και επομένως την ισχύ. Σίγουρα με μπάφερ είναι καλύτερα αλλά στην πράξη μια καλή κατασκευή με δύο βαθμίδες λειτουργεί πολύ καλά. Οι λυχνίες 6ag7 και 6ak7 είναι αντίστοιχες. Η 6ςκ7 βγάζει πολύ πιο χαμηλό σήμα από την 6ακ7 ή 6ατζ7 και δεν μπορεί να τις οδηγήσει. Το έχω δοκιμάσει. Ως προς την πόλωση των λυχνιών διαλέγεις και παίρνεις. Κάθε διάταξη έχει τα πλεονεκτήματα και τα μειονεκτήματά της. Για την αυτοπόλωση τα πράγματα είναι όπως τα ανάφερε ο φίλος ο Βαγγέλης. Στη σταθερή, αν ξεχάσεις να σηκώσεις το διακόπτη για τα αρνητικά και έχεις δώσει σήμα στη βαθμίδα, σου καίγεται η λυχνία. Φίλε Πέτρο αν σου περισσεύουν υλικά κατασκευασέ το με μπαφερ. Θέλει αρκετα επιπλέον υλικά. Μιλλιαμπερόμετρο, μεταβλητό με κάπως πιο αραιά φύλλα από ένα κοινό πυκνόφυλλο , λυχνία, πηνίο, μεγαλύτερο σασί κλπ . Θα σου πρότεινα τον εξής συνδυασμό 6ςκ7 - 6ν6 - 2Χ6146. Για τα υπόλοιπα άκουσε τον Βαγγέλη (φωενιξ) ο οποίος έχει ένα πολύ καλό μηχάνημα που είναι εφαρμογή της θεωρίας.
Το σχέδιο που θα ανεβάσω είναι από τον β' τομο του Τριλιανου. Είχα κάνει κάποιες αλλαγές τις οποίες θα πω. Βαγγέλη αν ευκαιρείς ανέβασέ το, γιατί πρέπει να ψάξω λίγο. Αν δεν μπορείς, την Πέμπτη θα το ανεβάσω σίγουρα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Έτοιμα και τα σχέδια.
Οι αλλαγές που είχαν γίνει. Αφαιρέθηκε η λυχνία κλαμπ. Η R έγινε βατικό ποτενσιόμετρο ισχύος 22κω/7βαττ για να ρυθμίζεται το ρεύμα οδήγησης. Αν δεν βρεις τέτοιο ποτενσιόμετρο θα ταλαιπωρείσαι λίγο με τις αλλαγές των αντιστάσεων. Τα 15κω που λέει ο Τριλιανός σαν αρχική αντίσταση είναι καλά. Νομίζω τόσα έδινα με το ποτενσιόμετρο. Ο 270πικο έγινε 100 πικο. Στην πόλωση είχα 23,5κω (4Χ47κω/2βαττ παράλληλα) και αυτό γιατί τα mA του οδηγού δεν είναι όπως γράφουν τα βιβλία. Είναι λίγο παραραπάνω. Εξαρτάται από τη λυχνία. Για να πάρει η λυχνία τα αρνητικά που πρέπει, θα ακούσεις τα όργανα και όχι τα βιβλία. Τα βιβλία απλά και μόνο τα συμβουλεύεσαι. Ο 2νάνο έγινε 1 νάνο (1000 πικο). Οι τιμές 270 και 2νάνο είναι καλύτερες για πιο μεσαία. Όσοι βγαίνουν στην πάνω μπάντα 1600+ καλύτερα είναι με 100 και 1000 πικο.  Οι 10ωμ κόβουν τις αρμονικές και μπορεί να είναι μέχρι 47ωμ. Σε κάποια άλλα σχέδια τις έχω δει να είναι και 100-150 ωμ. Στην έξοδο δούλεψα ελ και τόμσον. Π δεν δούλεψα. Το Π θέλει ωμική γραμμή μεταφοράς. Η τροφοδοσία των σκρην των 6146 γινόταν από τη γραμμή τροφοδοσίας της ταλάντωσης, 200 βολτ με αντίσταση από τα 250. Ρεύμα ανόδων στο συντονισμό 300 mA, με 700 βολτ τάση. Ηδη τη μία 6146 τη δούλεψες με 150 mA ανοδικό ρεύμα χωρίς πρόβλημα. Ισχύς σύμφωνα με τη θεωρία 700Χ0,3Χ0,7(συντελεστής απόδοσης για τις ερασιτεχνικές κατασκευές)=147 βαττ. Αυτή είναι η δυνατότητα του πομπού. Το αν θα εκπέμψεις αυτή την ισχύ βέβαια εξαρτάται και από άλλους παράγοντες πχ κεραία που είναι και ο σπουδαιότερος. Πάντως με ελ και με 47 μέτρα κεραία, απλό σύρμα χωρίς ωμική γραμμη μεταφοράς, τα βράδυα θα ακούγεσαι σ' όλη την Ελλάδα. Τις ρυθμίσεις θα τις κάνεις με φορτίο μία κοινή λάμπα ή λάμπες πυρακτώσεως, με ανάλογη ισχύ, που θα συνδέονται με τον πομπό με καλώδιο 75ω. Ας είναι και ελ ή τομσον η έξοδος. Αυτό δεν πειράζει όσον αφορά τις ρυθμίσεις. Ύστερα θα συνδέσεις την κεραία και θα κάνεις το συντονισμό. με την κεραία δεν θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις τις ρυθμίσεις  γιατί πιθανό να επηρεάζεται το πολύμετρο. Στην περίπτωση αυτή ανοίγεις το πολύμετρο και συνδέεις στους ακροδέκτες του ένα πυκνωτή 1000 πικο.

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα κι απο δω, οι λαμπεs που εχω για ταλαντωση ειναι 6l6,6as7,6sk7,6sa7,6sg7 δεν εχω 6ak7 και καμμια απο τιs προηγουμενεs δεν εχει τα χαρακτηριστικα τηs απο μια ματια που εριξα, αν κανω λαθοs πειτε μου.
Την κατασκευη θα την κανω μαλλον χωριs buffer αν και λαμπεs που εχω προs τα κει θα οδηγουσαν απ οτι καταλαβαινω.
Φιλε itta vitta τροφοδοτουνται κατα τη γνωμη σου οι 6146 με μετασχηματιστη 2χ250 0,25VA που εχω η θα χρειαστουν μεγαλυτερο?

----------


## ReFas

Γεια σου Πετρο..

Η 6L6 κάνει για ταλάντωση όπως και η 6SK7 που έχει ο fhoenix-2007, πιθανόν να κάνουν και οι άλλες δεν τις έχω δοκιμάσει όμως και δε μπορώ να πω...

Εγω είχα δοκιμάσει με 6L6 ταλάντωση και απ'ευθείας οδήγηση στις 6146...έφτανε και περίσσευε, με την έννοια ότι έκοβα οδήγηση για να πάει στο "κανονικό".
Για το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα ως προς σταθερότητα στη συχνότητα θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις δικό σου πηνίο ταλάντωσης και να πειραματιστείς με το σημείο που κάνεις λήψη για την κάθοδο.
Θα πετύχεις ενα σημείο που θα έχεις πολύ καλή απομόνωση και η ταλάντωση δεν θα επηρεάζεται απο την βαθμίδα εξόδου, η διαμόρφωση θα είναι κέντρο κτλ.
Οπως έχω πει αρκετές φορές εδώ η ταλάντωση αυτή είναι σε διάταξη ECO (όπως σωστά την αναφέρει και ο Τριλιανός απο ότι είδα) όπου ταλάντωση και μπαφερ ενώνονται σε μία βαθμίδα, το μόνο που χρειάζεται κάποια μικρή ρύθμιση... 
(Αν ψάξεις σε προηγούμενα post μου κάπου έχω βάλει και 2 αποσμάσματα απο παλιά βιβλία που αναφέρονται σε αυτή την ταλάντωση, ίσως σε βοηθήσουν)

Για τον μετασχηματιστή που λές μάλλον δεν κάνει γιατί κανονικα θα τραβήξεις περίπου 300mA , θες κάποιον στα 450βολτ και 0,5Α για να μην ζεστένεται πολύ..

----------


## Πέτροs

Γεια σου ReFas σ ευχαριστω, θα δοκιμασω με την 6L6 και βλεπουμε,  με τι τασειs την τροφοδοτουσεs?

----------


## itta-vitta

Όπως είπε και ο Νίκος, αφού τελικά θα κατασκευάσεις τον πομπό χωρίς μπάφερ, βάλε για ταλάντωση την 6λ6 την οποία θα δουλέψεις χαμηλά. Δες ότι είπαμε προηγουμένως σχετικά με τους συντονισμούς. Εμπειρικά σου λέω ότι με 200-220ανοδική τάση και με 170-180 στο σκρην η 6λ6 θα δουλέψει κατά το επιθυμητό. Και οι άλλες λυχνίες που έχεις είναι πολύ καλές για ταλάντωση αλλά σε πομπό με βαθμίδα μπάφερ. Επειδη από την 6λ6 μπορείς να πάρεις ισχυρό σήμα μπορείς να δουλέψεις τους ταλαντωτές που δίνω. Κόλπιτς ή Κλαπ. Οι ταλαντωτές αυτοί, λένε τα βιβλία, ότι δεν βγάζουν τόσες πολλές αρμονικές σε αντίθεση με τον κλασικό και γνωστό Χάρτλεϋ, αλλά δίνουν πιο χαμηλό σήμα. Τους έχω δουλέψει και τους δύο. Όπως είπαμε με την 6λ6 δεν θα υπάρξει τέτοιο πρόβλημα.To C ολικό(c1-c2-c3) αν είναι 500-600 πικο, με μια αυτεπαγωγή 70-80μΗ θα είσαι μέσα στη μπάντα των αμ.

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα ευχαριστω πολυ itta vitta θα παραγγειλω το μετασχηματιστη σημερα, 2χ250 0,5Α και συνεχιζουμε.

----------


## ReFas

Πετρο .... 
Γεια τον μετασχηματιστή που λες 2χ250... δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι διπλός.. ο διπλός μετασχηματιστής έχει μείνει στα σχέδια απο την εποχή που υπήρχαν για ανόρθωση μόνο λυχνίες....
Παρε ενα μονό με διαφόρες λήψεις, ας πούμε στα 500βολτ για να έχεις 700 με ανόρθωση αλλά να έχει και λήψεις στα 450 και 400 βόλτ... λήψεις μπορεί να έχεις όσες θές είναι θέμα αυτου που τον τυλίγει αν βαριέται...

Και ρεύμα παρε επίσης όσο περισσότερο μπορεις..η αντέχει η τσέπη σου...που ξέρεις μπορεί αύριο να θές να βάλεις 4x6146...να έχεις περιθώριο...

Τις δοκιμές τις είχα κάνει με ανόρθωση απο το δυκτιο- 310V (για την ταλάντωση) και έκοβα ισχύ με μικρό πυκνωτή σε σειρά... καλύτερο όμως είναι να βάλεις μικρότερη τάση στη ταλάντωση όπως λέει ο Ηλιας πιο πάνω... 
Δοκίμασε και τον Clapp είναι ο πιο σταθερός σε συχνότητα απο όλους... σχεδόν!!!   :Smile:  

( Η ταλάντωση του Jiri Vackar ενος Τσέχου μηχανικού που αναπτύχθηκε την ίδια εποχή χωρίς να ξέρει τι γίνεται στην αλλη πλευρά του Ατλαντικού νομίζω είναι η καλύτερη ως προς σταθερότητα κτλ.)

----------


## Πέτροs

Ευχαριστω πολυ ReFas για τιs συμβουλεs αυτο θα κανω.
itta vitta τα τσοκακια που μου εγραψεs δεν τα εχει αυτο το καιρο ο 555 σε μια βδομαδα λεει.
Ξερετε μηπωs  να μου πειτε τι πηνεια -τσοκ ειναι αυτα?[img][/img]

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αυτό που είναι οριζόντιο δεξιά μάλλον πρέπει να είναι πηνίο ταλαντώσεως τοπικού ταλαντωτή μεσαίων κυμάτων της λυχνίας 6SA7 (ή 6BE6) για ραδιοφωνική λήψη. Με μεταβλητό πυκνωτή 500pF συντονίζει στη ραδιοφωνική ζώνη των MW + 455kHz. Το χρησιμοποιούσαν παλιότερα οι ερασιτέχνες των μεσαίων. Τα άλλα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είδους πηνία είναι. Μου φαίνονται μάλλον σαν πηνία ραδιοφώνου. Προσπάθησε να ανεβάσεις μια καθαρότερη φωτογραφία.

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,εχω αρχισει να κατασκευαζω τον πομπο αυτο που υπαρχει στο πρωτο ποστ αλλα εχω μια ερωτηση να κανω.Τις γειωσεις που λεει το κυκλωμα τις ενωνω με το σασι,ετσι δεν ειναι?Ομως ετσι δεν θα εχω υψηλη ταση στο σασι?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Φίλε NUKE, μόλις φτιάξεις τον πομπό μεσαίων, γράψε ή στείλε μήνυμα να προσπαθήσω να σε ακούσω. Μπορώ να κάνω ακρόαση από 100kHz - 450 ΜHz.

----------


## NUKE

Προς το παρων δεν θα ειναι μεσαιων.Μετα ισως γινει...

Τωρα,σε αυτο που ρωταω μπορει  καποιος να μου απαντησει?Λογικα δεν θα ψηθω αν ακουμπησω το σασι?

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Προς το παρων δεν θα ειναι μεσαιων.Μετα ισως γινει...
> 
> Τωρα,σε αυτο που ρωταω μπορει  καποιος να μου απαντησει?Λογικα δεν θα ψηθω αν ακουμπησω το σασι?



Αν το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι με μετασχηματιστή (απομονωμένο από την φάση) και βάλεις το - στο σασί όχι δεν θα ψηθείς αν το ακουμπήσεις. 

(Μόνο αν πιάσεις το σασί και την άνοδο πχ της 6146   :Laughing:  )

----------


## NUKE

Λογικα ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι απομωνομενος απο την φαση.Ετσι δεν ειναι?Θα δοκιμασω με δοκιμαστικο και θα δειξει.Σε λιγο τον τελιωνω.Αν μεχρι αυριο δεν εχω γραψει πουθενα παρτε για καλο και για κακο ενα ασθενοφορο...   :Laughing:

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, το εφτιαξα και το δοκιμασα αλλα υπαρχει προβλημα.

Αρχικα το βαζω στην πριζα και σιγα σιγα ζεσταινονται τα νηματα.Ολα καλα μεχρι εδω αλλα με το που κλεινω το διακοπτη και δινω την υψηλη ταση ακουγεται ενας θορυβος και βγαινει ενας καπνος.Κλεινω και ανοιγω το σασι.

Οποτε ειδα οτι ο μετασχηματιστης ειχε ζεσταθει παρα πολυ και μυριζε...

Τι μπορει να φταιει?Να φταιει ο μετασχηματιστης?Να φταιει κατι αλλο?


Ειχα μετρησει την ταση χωρις φορτιο και ηταν ενταξει...

Να και μια φωτο.Μην γελατε,ειναι το πρωτο μου κυκλωμα με λαμπα...

----------


## kostas30

Ρε χαρη τι ειναι αυτο??  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Crying or Very sad:  τι σου ειπα??  :Sick:   :Boo hoo!:   [-o< παρε με τηλ γρηγορα  :Shhh:   :Anxious:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Με τόσο μακριά καλώδια να μεταφέρουν ραδιοσυχνότητα από τη βάση της λυχνίας προς τα συντονισμένα κυκλώματα, νομίζω ότι δεν θα δουλέψει καθόλου καλά.

----------


## NUKE

Ναι εχεις δικιο.Θα τον ξαναφτιαξω.Εχω κανει και αλλα λαθη...

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα NUKE, χωριs να ειμαι σιγουροs οτι τα εχω φτιαξει ολα οπωs επρεπε, αλλα με τη σιγουρια οτι δουλευει, σου ανεβαζω
μερικεs φωτο, για να δειs στο περιπου το στησιμο, των εξαρτηματων και των πηνιων ελπιζω να σε βοηθησουν, αν τωρα κι εγω εχω κατι λαθοs η μπορει να βελτιωθη αναμενω διορθωσειs.

Ευχαριστω και παλι οσουs με βοηθησαν.[/img]

----------


## electronic

Διαβάζω όλες τις ερωτησεις και τις απαντήσεις με πολύ ενδιαφέρων τόσο που με πεισατε να κάνω και εγώ έναν πομπό για τα 160 μέτρα και ποιο πάνω. Σύντομα θα έχετε νέα μου και πιθανά να χρειαστώ βοήθεια....

Γιώργος.

----------


## Edison

μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει εδώ στην Αθήνα που μπορώ να βρω καμία 504 ή 6146 γιατί με βάλατε στο τρυπάκι να ξαναφτιάξω αυτοταλάντωτο μετά από 23 περίπου χρόνια.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ο φίλος sakis πουλάει μια 6883 από τη συλλογή του η οποία είναι ίδια με την 6146 αλλά χρειάζεται 12,6 βολτ στα νήματα.

----------


## itta-vitta

> μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει εδώ στην Αθήνα που μπορώ να βρω καμία 504 ή 6146 γιατί με βάλατε στο τρυπάκι να ξαναφτιάξω αυτοταλάντωτο μετά από 23 περίπου χρόνια.
> Ευχαριστώ



Ο ραδιοπειραματισμός και ειδικά η rf είναι ένα "μικρόβιο" χωρίς θεραπεία. Κι εγώ ξαναβγήκα μετά από 18 χρόνια (από το 1986, στο 2004). Στην αγορά θα βρείς 6146 κινέζικες μάρκας CVC, στην τιμή των 35 ευρώ περίπου, που δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο. Ο φίλος ο electronic πουλάει 6146 σε πολυ καλή τιμή, 30 ε το τεμ. με τα έξοδα αποστολής. Έχει και σχετική αγγελία. Δεν θυμάμαι τι μάρκα είναι, αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω. Έχω βάλει κι εγώ μια αγγελία για 6146W Jan - Philips - USA. http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6417  Δεν είναι δικές μου, αλλά ενός φίλου. Είναι όμως πιό ακριβές από του electronic. Κοστίζουν 40ε/τεμ 75/2τεμ. με τα έξοδα αποστολής. Είναι ακριβότερες γιατί είναι ματσαρισμένες (παρμένες από την ίδια παρτίδα παραγωγής, ταιριασμένες να δουλέψουν μαζί). Ό ίδιος φίλος έχει και δύο ελ504 της βάλβο, νομίζω είναι γερμανικές. Δεν είναι στις αγγελίες γιατί δεν τις ανέβασα ακόμη. Κοστίζουν 25ε/τεμ, 45/2τεμ με τα έξοδα αποστολής. Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.

----------


## gsmaster

Οι αγγελίες παρακαλώ να δημοσιεύονται στις αγγελίες.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δεν εκπέμπω στα ραδιοφωνικά FM (αν θέλετε να τα πούμε σε FM, πάμε στους 144-146  MHz) αλλά έχω μια απορία: πώς στην ευχή θα ακουστεί κάποιος στην Αθήνα με μια 6146 αυτοταλάντωτη (10-20 βατ ισχύς) όταν από τον Υμηττό και την Πάρνηθα εκπέμπουν "τέρατα" με ισχείς της τάξης των κιλοβάτ και απολαβή κεραίας από 10-15 ντεσιμπέλ; Όσο για τη τη Θεσσαλονίκη... Επάνω στο Χορτιάτη γίνεται χαμός! Το 1981 με ένα πομπό FM με τρανζίστορ ισχύος 1 βατ (2Ν4427) ακουστήκαμε 10 περίπου χιλιόμετρα σε οπτική επαφή. Σήμερα όμως;

----------


## radioamateur

Παιδια στην Αττική υπάρχουν ελεύθερες συχνότητες χωρίς θόρυβο;Αν αραιώσει η μπάντα μετά το 2012 τα λέμε...με κανένα αυτοταλάντωτο... φυσικά...
Κι όμως ξεφυλλίζοντας αυτές τις ριμάδες Τεχνικές Εκλογές μου έρχονται στο μυαλό εκείνες οι μεταμεσονύχτιες συνομιλίες που άκουγα από όλες τις περιοχές της Αττικής με ισχείς προφανώς παιδικές...
Τα αυτοταλάντωτα έδιναν και έπαιρναν...και για κάθοδο χρησιμοποιούσαν .... τι άλλο καλλώδιο τηλεόρασης.Αν είναι δυνατόν κι όμως... Η cx είχε χαρακτήρα του κιλοβαττικού...και βέβαια το καταστημα του POP ήταν γεμάτο από ερασιτέχνες κάθε Κυριακή λες και πήγαινες σε HAMFEST.
Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι για τα αυτοταλάντωτα χρησιμοποιούσαν EL34,EL84,EL504,PL504 και βέβαια την ποιοτική αλλά ακριβή για την εποχή τότε 6146.
Στις βιντεοταινίες του Στάθη Ψάλτη μπορεί να πάρει κανείς μια ιδέα του τι συνένεβαινε εκείνη την εποχή στα ερτζιανά.
Αξέχαστες εποχές...
Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιά είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ 6146W και 6146Β;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ουδεμία *σημαντική* διαφορά υπάρχει. Η απλή 6146 και η 6146Α βγάζουν λιγότερη ισχύ κατά 10 W περίπου από την ενισχυμένη 6146Β. Η 6146W είναι στρατιωτική έκδοση της απλής 6146 (ή της 6146A) με κάπως μεγαλύτερη αντοχή σε κραδασμούς, χρόνο ζωής κλπ. Το γράμμα W προέρχεται από τη λέξη war (πόλεμος), αν το κατάλαβα σωστά από κάποιο παλιό τεχνικό κείμενο που διάβασα κάποτε. Όλες οι αμερικάνικες λυχνίες που έχουν το γράμμα W είναι για στρατιωτική χρήση. Προσοχή, όλες οι παραλλαγές της 6146 είναι αρκετά ευαίσθητες σε υπερβάσεις των χαρακτηριστικών λειτουργίας τους και ιδιαίτερα στο ρεύμα πλέγματος. Η 6146Α αποδίδει καλά ακόμη και με πεσμένη τάση νημάτων. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στη μαγική ιστοσελίδα των λυχνιών:

http://www.tubedata.org/

----------


## radioamateur

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Όταν ήμουν μαθητής και πέρναγα τα βράδια μου μιλώντας με πομπούς γύρω στο 1980-81, η EL84 (Tungsram) κόστιζε 70 δραχμές, η 6L6 80-100 δραχμές (μακρουλή ρώσικη RSD, όχι ανατολικογερμανική, όπως νομίζαμε), η EL36 (Tungsram, ή RSD) 80 δραχμές (είχα φτιάξει πομπό μεσαίων με αυτή), η 807 120-170 δραχμές (RSD ή Zaerix φθηνή, αγγλική εταιρεία, μάλλον εισαγωγή από πρώην Σοβιετική Ένωση; ) και η 6146 (αμερικάνικη) 600-700 δραχμές! Η 813 (κρατηθείτε) 1500 δραχμές και ο πληθωρισμός (δείκτης τιμών καταναλωτή κατ΄ευφημισμόν) έτρεχε με πάνω από 25%... Η 6146 τότε ήταν απλησίαστο όνειρο για εμάς τους φτωχούς μαθητές... Ο διαμορφωτής μου ήταν 15W (2x EL84 στα 300V, σχέδιο του Σοφιανού από το μαύρο βιβλίο του) και ο πομπός 6V6-807 στα 450V. Η διαμόρφωση έσκιζε... Σκέφτομαι να ξαναφτιάξω κάτι τέτοιο για συναισθηματικούς λόγους. Αυτές οι παλιές ρώσικες (ή σοβιετικές, αν θέλετε) 6L6 ήταν "γαϊδούρια"! Δούλευαν για χρόνια βγάζοντας μπλε χρώμα (μόρια αερίων στο εσωτερικό) και κοκκίνιζαν από κακό συντονισμό χωρίς να παθαίνουν τίποτα.

----------


## radioamateur

Ανέφερες ένα βιβλίο ... ο ακριβής τίτλος ποιος ακριβώς είναι;Τι σχέδια εμπεριέχει;Είναι ένα μοναδικό βιβλίο;
Όντως επιβεβαιώνω την αναφορά σου για την 6146.Άπιαστο όνειρο της εποχής.Τσεκούρωναν κανονικότατα!Για το λόγο αυτο και οι περισσότεροι δούλευαν την EL504 ως έσχατη λύση...
Δυστυχώς ορισμένα γνωστά καταστήματα ερασιτεχνικών εξαρτημάτων της εποχής με τα λυπης μου είχα διαπιστώσει ότι λειτουργούσαν ως μαυραγορήτες... για να μη πω ότι ακόμα λειτουργούν έτσι... με τη διαφορά δεν τα έχει κανείς ανάγκη γιατί δεν υπάρχουν τόσοι ερασιτέχνες όπως τότε...και βέβαια υπάρχει η εναλλακτική αγορά του internet.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δυστυχώς, όσα έγραψες είναι 100% αλήθεια! Ο Σοφιανός είχε εκδόσει 2 βιβλία κατασκευών (Ηλεκτρονικές Κατασκευές, Γ. Σοφιανός, Μαθηματικός - Ηλεκτρονικός, έκδοση δική του), το 1ο (μαύρο) και το 2ο (κόκκινο). Τα σχέδια ήταν κυρίως αντιγραφές απ΄Γαλλικά βιβλία, ήταν σωστά και λειτουργικά. Νομίζω ότι κάποτε είχα ξεκινήσει ένα θέμα για τα ελληνικά βιβλία κατασκευών που όμως δεν προχώρησε.

----------


## Πέτροs

> Τρελοs Επιστημοναs εγραψε:αλλά έχω μια απορία: πώς στην ευχή θα ακουστεί κάποιος στην Αθήνα με μια 6146 αυτοταλάντωτη (10-20 βατ ισχύς)



Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα σ ολουs, η απαντηση ειναι μια, ακουγεσαι μονο στο τετραγωνο του σπιτιου σου, πουθενα αλλου, αν ομωs εισαι σε κανενα χωριο μακρια, και χωριs οπτικη επαφη με τιs κεραιεs των κιλοβατικων τοτε τα πραγματα ειναι διαφορετικα και μπορει να βαλειs κανενα τραγουδακι να ακουν οι φιλοι σου αφου βεβαιωs διαπιστωσειs οτι με την εκπομπη σου δεν ενοχλειs κανενα και λαβειs υπ οψιν σου οτι υπαρχει ο κινδυνοs να σε μαζεψουν, αλλα οπωs εγραψε ο
itta vitta: Ο ραδιορειραματισμός και ειδικά η rf είναι ένα "μικρόβιο" χωρίς θεραπεία. [/quote]

----------


## Πέτροs

Ξεκινησα να φτιαχνω το πιο κατω σχεδιο και θελω να ρωτησω αν το εχει φτιαξει κανειs και τι αποψη εχει γι αυτο?

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Η τάση τροφοδοσίας είναι υπερβολική. Να υπολογίζεις ότι στη χειρότερη περίπτωση (με φορτίο) θα έχεις 1,25χ680V=850VDC πάνω στην άνοδο της λυχνίας. Η 6146 δεν αντέχει τόση τάση στους 100 μεγάκυκλους, υπολόγιζε το πολύ 500V για αξιόπιστη λειτουργία. Εν κενώ η τάση θα είναι 1,41χ680V=958V, ότι πρέπει για να εκραγούν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές της εξομάλυνσης. Κάνε το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή σου μέχρι 2χ400VAC. Α, ναι , και κάτι άλλο: το σχέδιο είναι από το βιβλίο του Παπακωνσταντίνου, μόλις τώρα το αντιλήφθηκα, οπότε... καλά κρασιά...

----------


## kostas30

to σχεδιο  σωστο ειναι απλα τα 680 βολτ καντα 400και σβησε και τον C4 απο την ανοδο της 6146 και εισαι οκ

καλο θα ηταν στην θεση του C1 να μπει ενας σταθερος  7 εως 20 pf αναλογα με την συχνοτητα εκπομπης

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα!! κι ευχαριστω πολυ για τιs απαντησειs, την υπερβολικη τροφοδοσια του σχεδιου την ειχα εντοπισει κι εγω, σκοποs 
μου ειναι να το τροφοδοτησω με 535V χωριs φορτιο.
Φιλε Κωστα θα κανω τιs αλλαγεs που ειπεs.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Το σχέδιο το έχω δουλέψει με χαμηλότερες τάσεις (γύρω στα 600V στην άνοδο της 6146). Το έχω ακόμα, όπως και το αυτοταλάντωτο με την 6146, για να μου θυμίζει τα FMτζίδικα χρόνια. O C4 χρειάζεται γιατί κάνει εξουδετέρωση (neutralization). Καλή επιτυχία!!

----------


## kostas30

σε καμια περιπτωση μην βαλεις τον C4  Η 6146 ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΡΙΑ - (ΕΞΟΔΟΣ) ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΡΙΑ

ακομα ο μεταβλητος 100pf που εχει στην βαρικαπ  ειναι λαθος  βγαλτον εντελως απο το κυκλωμα.

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα!! Σκεφτηκα στην κατασκευη του σχεδιου με την ελ84 να την αντικαταστησω με την 5654/6AK5 μιαs κι εχω διαβασει
οτι ειναι πιο σταθερη, θα κανω καλα? αν αποφασισω να βαλω buffer ποια θα ηταν καλυτερη επιλογη? και κατι ακομα, θα χρησιμοποιησω 2 μετασχηματιστεs που εχω ο εναs 360V AC για την ανοδο τηs 6146 και ο δευτεροs 180V AC για την 5654,
σκεφτομαι την ταση του σκρην τηs 6146 να την δωσω απο αυτον, θα κανω καλα? και εαν κανω καλα, πρεπει να προσεξω κατι
στο ανοιγμα των διακοπτων??


Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## sakis13

Τωρα τη μου θυμισες.! Το 1987 το ειχα βγαλει και εγω αυτο το μηχανιμα με 6c4 και τη 6146 για τελικη στα 900volt και ειχε βγαλει 60 vatt.καλη  επιτυχια στην κατασκευη σου.Και αν χριαστεις και σχετικο με την κατασκευη σου ειμαστε εδω για καμια συμβουλι.

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα σ ολουs !!
Το εφτιαξα το πομπουδακι με την 5654/6AK5 στην ταλαντωση, παρατηρησα οτι ταλαντωνει πολυ καλα, με ησυχο και καθαρο σημα, δεν εχω δωσει διαμορφωση ακομα αλλα νομιζω και σ αυτο καλα θα παει γιατι την ακουω αρκετα ευαισθητη, το προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι οταν ανοιγω την 6146 μου κοκκινιζει.

----------


## itta-vitta

Αυτά παθαίνει κανεις όταν κατασκευάζει σχέδια του Παπακωνσταντίνου.
Κατέβασε την τάση στο σκρην. έτσι όπως είναι στο σχέδιο παίρνει 400+ βολτ. Πάλι καλά που δεν κάηκε. 
................

----------


## itta-vitta

έλεγξε και το ρεύμα στο οδηγό μήπως έχεις λίγη οδήγηση.

----------


## itta-vitta

Βγάλε τους ς1, ς4 και Ρ. Ο Ρ μπορεί να γίνει σταθερός 15 πικο.

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα itta-vitta, Νομιζω γραφειs για το σκρην τηs 6146 το οποιο τροφοδοτω με αντισταση απο μετασχηματιστη 380VAC ητοι 535VDC μειον τιs απωλειεs και την πτωση ισον 500V τοσα μετραω, στο δε σκρην 185V.

----------


## Πέτροs

Τιs αλλαγεs στουs πυκνωτεs τιs εχω κανει ηδη, τι ρευμα πρεπει να εχω στο οδηγο?

----------


## itta-vitta

Τότε δες την οδήγηση.
Από σχέδιο του ποπ την είδες την 6ακ5;
Άλλος αυτός πάλι με τα καλά του σχέδια.

----------


## itta-vitta

Για ταλαντώτρια ελ84, 6ς4-ες90, 5763.

----------


## Πέτροs

Οχι, δε εχω σχεδιο του POP με 6ακ5 απλα βρηκα 3 τετοια λαμπακια και σκεφτηκα να το βαλω αντι τηs ελ84.

----------


## itta-vitta

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θυμάμαι τι ρευμα τραβαει το οδηγό. Πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 4 μιλλΑ.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> το προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι οταν ανοιγω την 6146 μου κοκκινιζει.



Βάση σχεδίου όπως έιπαν και τα άλλα παιδιά  η τάση τροφοδοσίας τις 6146 είναι πολύ μεγάλη 

Δοκίμασε με 420 Volt για τάση ανόδου και απο εκεί πάρε για προστατευτικό με 15-22ΚΩ τάση   και πόλωση με 22ΚΩ  .
Αν  συνεχίσει να κοκκινίζει  μάλλον είναι κακή προσαρμογή δές την οδήγηση σου αν είναι καλή  αύξηση-μείωση   ισχύος .
Αν και πάλι σε κοκκινίζει δες τα πηνία εξόδου - εισόδου να τα βελτιώσεις .

Αν και πάλι σε κοκκινίζει  βάλε αρντικά  στην  πόλωση  της 6146   και θα στρώσει   αλλά την ισχύει που λέει 60 Watt 
ξέχνα  την . Aν αυξήσης τα αρνητικά μπορεί να μην κοκινίζει αλλά μπορεί και να μην βγάζει ούτε 10 watt . 
Oσο θα την ζορίζεις για να βγάλει watt θα παρεις πιο ενισχυμένεςς αρμονικές  ( που είναι κακό )  το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι μεν να λέει watt σε βατόμετρο αλλά θα είναι πραγματικά χάλια .

Την ισχύη που θα παρείς δεν  θα είναι παραπάνω απο  30-40   Watt με σωστό σήμα εξόδου ( λίγες αρμονικές , εύκολος συντονισμός  κ.λ.π )

Για να καταλάβεις  με 6c4-5763-5763-6146  με τροφοσοσία  ανόδου 550Volt περίπου με σήμα οδήγησεις τέλειο το δείνουν 55  watt Max ( όχι οτι βγάζει τόσο )  πρωτότυπο σχέδιο .   Τα μετά σχέδια απο το πρώτότυπο  λόγο διαφορετικής κατασκευής πάντα βγάζει λιγότερα watt ( κακές προσαρμογές σταδών άλλοι κατασκευαστές των λυχνίων  ) . Αν πάρεις μία  λυχνία απο διαφορετικούς κατασκευαστές λυχνιών θα δείς μεγάλες διαφορές στην απόδοση τους  .

Εγώ προσωπικά θα έλεγα να βάλεις για ταλάντωση 6c4 με θωράκιση γύρω της   ,  μετά την el84 με θωράκιση γύρω της      και την 6146 με θωράκηση  κανένα στάδιο να μην βλέπει το άλλο . 

Θωράκηση λέω ότι ο χώρος τις κάθε λάμπας  θα χωρίζει με  αλουμήνιο  απο τον χώρου τις άλλης το ίδιο και τα πηνία.

Επίσης όσο πιο κοντές διαδρομές καλωδίων έχεις τόσο καλύτερα είναι  και ειδικά  στα RF  σημεία .

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα!! Ευχαριστω πολυ για τιs απαντησειs,οσο κι αν το προσπαθησα προχθεs δεν καταφερα και πολλα πραγματα η λαμπα στην καλυτερη περιπτωση κοκκινιζει ελαφρα, θα το ξηλωσω και θα το ξαναφτιαξω με διαφορετικη χωροταξια.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Tον πυκνωτή C4, τον έβαλες?? Όπως έγραψα ο συγκεκριμένος πυκνωτής κάνει εξουδετέρωση και κάνει τον συντονισμό της βαθμίδας εξόδου (6146) πιο ομαλό. Όταν δεν το είχα στο κύκλωμα, απ'ό,τι θυμάμαι, η 6146 όχι απλώς κοκκινιζε ελαφρά αλλά μπαρούτιαζε!!Δεν νομίζω οτι η χωροταξία αν θα την αλλάξεις, θα σε βοηθήσει. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω πως προσπαθείς να συντονίσεις το μηχανάκι. Έχεις γέφυρα στασίμων, dummy load ή κάποιο δίπολο ή ground plane ώστε να συντονίζεις σωστά?Γιατί είναι πιθανόν, αν δεν έχεις 50Ω και έχεις κακή προσαρμογή με συνέπεια πολλά στάσιμα εξαιτίας μεγάλης επιστρεφόμενης ισχύος προς τον πομπό τότε εκεί να οφείλεται το κοκκίνισμα της βαθμίδας εξόδου και να μην φταίει η κυκλωματική διάταξη.

----------


## Πέτροs

Τον C4 δεν τον εχω βαλει και δεν σκεφτηκα να τον βαλω, θα το κανω ομωs σημερα, ολεs μου οι δοκιμεs ειναι με φορτιο,
η ταλαντωση που βγαζει η 5654 ειναι εντυπωσιακα καλη, σταθερη χωριs αρμονικεs και πολυ καθαρη, μολιs ανοιγω ομωs την
6146 αντε γεια!!

----------


## JIM_6146B

*Το σχέδιο  τώρα το είδα προσεκτικά ,  είναι πατάτα *  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  . Τα πηνία εξόδου της 6146  καμία  σχέση .......


Κάνε το παρακάτω σχέδιο και θα είσαι αρχηγός  .  Δες περισσότερο την 6146....... για να καταλάβεις τι γίνεται .

Την τάση μπορείς να την δώσεις απευθείας στην άνοδο   και όχι σε λήψη του πηνίου εξόδου δες την συμπεριφορά τις λάμπας και κάνε ανάλογα . 

Για να συντονίσεις καλύτερα βάλε δύο τάσης μία χαμηλή 300 Volt και μια όπως λέει το σχεδιο  στην άνοδο με διακόπτη . 

Για πειραματισμούς κάνε χρήση 300 Volt και όταν δείς οτι συντόνισε   με λίγα στάσιμα και  mA  σήκωσε την υψηλή και θα είσαι ευχαριστημένος  .  

Είναι απο τα καλύτερα σχέδια άσχετα πιος υπογράφη .   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## phoenix_2007

To'χω δοκιμάσει κι αυτό φίλε μου. Το όλο θέμα είναι να μην εχεις κύκλωμα εξόδου όπως το αντίστοιχο της ταλαντώτριας (παράλληλο LC), ούτως ώστε να μην έχεις αυτοταλαντώσεις της λυχνίας εξόδου, πράγμα που όπως φαίνεται ισχύει και στο σχέδιο του Παπακωνσταντίνου (στην έξοδο δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο παράλληλο κύκλωμα LC). Ο Αντρέας555, επειδή τον ξέρω τον άνθρωπο προσωπικά, μου είχε πει ότι ο C4 "προσφέρει" στο κύκλωμα καλύτερο συντονισμό αλλά μπορεί και να παραληφθεί για λόγους...μάλλον οικονομίας για την κατασκευή.

----------


## sakis13

το L3 &L4 ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΕ ΣΟΣΤΟ

----------


## JIM_6146B

Επίσης το ίδιο σχέδιο κυκλοφορούσε εκείνα τα χρόνια απο την POP22  .

Το σχέδιο το έχω υλοποιήση οχι μία φορά αλλά πολλές εκείνα τα χρόνια   30-40watt πραγματική  /  500Volt


με 6c4-5763-6146
με 5763-6146     

Τώρα τα πηνία είσόδου 6146 είναι τα κλασικά 

Με τα πηνία εξόδου μπορεί κάποιος να πειραματιστή . αλλού  μπαίνει πηνίο με 5 σπείρες και μια εξωτερικα ή 5 και 3 στο πλαι   κ.λ.π αυτό έχει να κάνει με τον συντονισμό συχνότητας τις λάμπας . 

Καθένας δοκιμάζει . 

Αν τροφοδοτηθεί μόνο το τελικό στάδιο η 6146 θα κοκκινίση άμεσα γιατί δεν έχει αρνητικά και αυτοταλαντώνει .
Για αυτό πρέπει να δούμε αν  η οδηγηση τις 6146  γίνεται με  επαρκή ισχύη .

Ο πειραματισμός είναι βασική διαδικασία  για να κατασκευαστή-προσαρμογή  ενας  πομπός  απο το  χαρτί στην πράξη    :Very Happy: 

Σε κανένα σχέδιο δεν υπάχει πυκνωτής απο την άνοδο στην πολωση  σταδίου πομπού στα FM   όποια λάμπα και αν  έχεις 829 - 4cx150   κ.λ.π.     :Question:        Μόνο σε αυτοτάλάντωτα γίνεται .

----------


## kostas30

> Σε κανένα σχέδιο δεν υπάχει πυκνωτής απο την άνοδο στην πολωση  σταδίου πομπού στα FM   όποια λάμπα και αν  έχεις 829 - 4cx150   κ.λ.π.           Μόνο σε αυτοτάλάντωτα γίνεται .




ΣΩΣΤΟΣ  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## sakis13

με 6c4 6146 τα πηνία εξόδου  Το σχέδιο
που έχω Είναι  L3 -3 & L4-2

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Σε κανένα σχέδιο δεν υπάχει πυκνωτής απο την άνοδο στην πολωση  σταδίου πομπού στα FM   όποια λάμπα και αν  έχεις 829 - 4cx150   κ.λ.π.           Μόνο σε αυτοτάλάντωτα γίνεται .



Ο συγκεκριμένος πυκνωτής (C4) ΔΕΝ παίζει το ρόλο πυκνωτή ανάδρασης που υπάρχει στα αυτοταλάντωτα. Χρησιμοποιείται για *εξουδετέρωση (neutralization)*, όπως έγραψα και στα προηγούμενα μηνύματά μου και κάνει πιο εύκολο το συντονισμό της βαθμίδας εξόδου. Τέτοιοι πυκνωτες εξουδετέρωσης εχω δει που μπαίνουν σε βαθμίδες εξόδου linear με φάρους. Μπορείτε να δείτε το μηχάνημα του "811" (από Καρδίτσα νομίζω βγαίνει ο άνθρωπος) που έχει φάρο (την 4CX15000) και φαίνεται καθαρά ο πυκνωτής εξουδετέρωσης.
http://www.harriku.com/photos2007/811_7.jpg
Aν προσέξετε,θα δείτε ότι εκτός από τους 4 πυκνωτές στο κέντρο της λυχνίας (ανά δύο εν σειρά και το ένα ζευγάρι παράλληλο με το άλλο, που είναι για την αποκοπή της dc συνιστώσας και τη διέλευση μόνο της RF), υφίσταται και ένας άλλος πυκνωτής (όπως κοιτάτε τη λυχνία αριστερά) που είναι ακριβώς για εξουδετέρωση.
Θα μου πείτε βέβαια, ότι αυτά εφαρμόζονται σε χαμηλες συχνότητες και όχι στα FM ή τα VHF???

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα!! Να σαs δωσω μερικα στοιχεια για την κατασκευη και να σαs πω τι παρατηρησα στιs χθεσινεs δοκιμεs οι οποιεs εγιναν οπωs παντα με φορτιο,να σημειωσω δε οτι αξιοπιστεs μετρησειs με την 6146 ανοικτη δεν μπορω να κανω γιατι η RF 
επηρεαζει το πολυμετρο γι αυτο οσον αφορα τιs τασειs σε σκρην και πλεγμα τηs 6146 χρησιμοποιησα τιs τιμεs αντιστασεων που προτεινει το manual τηs 6146 για τα 500V δηλ 36κω σκρην και 27κω πλεγμα, οσο για την 6ακ5 με κλειστη την 6146 μπορω να κανω μετρησειs οποτε την τροφοδοτω με 140V στην ανοδο 100V σκρην και -7 πλεγμα.
Με τα πηνια εισοδου που γραφει το σχεδιο, σε μενα η 6146 δεν προσαρμοζει καθολου διοτι μολιs την ανοιγω τα ma πανε 200
 αρχιζει να κοκκινιζει και οσο κι αν γυρνωνταs τον μεταβλητο τα κατεβαζω καπωs, το σημα δεν ερχεται στην συχνοτητα,
αλλαξα λοιπον τα πηνια με μεγαλυτερη αποσταση μεταξυ τουs, σε καποια δοκιμη τα εκανα και παραλληλα, ομοκεντρικα, πειραματιστηκα και με τον αριθμο των σπειρων και παρατηρησα οτι σε καποιεs περιπτωσειs συντονιζε αλλα με λιγα μαλλον?
ma 70-80 περιπου και κατι αλλο που ειδα ειναι οτι στο οργανο του δεκτη για την μετρηση τηs εντασεωs του σηματοs απο 4
 που ηταν μονο με την ταλαντωση συντονισμενη, με την 6146 ανοικτη πηγαινε μονο 4,8 τι σημαινουν κατα τη γνωμη σαs αυτα?

----------


## itta-vitta

Όταν δεν ακούτε τους παλιούς αυτά παθαίνετε. Ψάξε τις δημοσιεύσεις μου και βρες το σχέδιο που έχω ανεβάσει με τα δύο στάδια, με χωρητική σύζευξη. Κάποιοι άλλα σχέδια δημοσίευαν στα περιοδικά τους  και άλλα σχέδια είχαν τα μηχανήματα που πουλούσαν. Να μη τα ξαναλέω, τάχω πει πόσες φορές αλλά κανένας δεν ακούει.

----------


## JIM_6146B

Γειά  σου Ηλία    :Very Happy:  

Η 6ak5 απο μόνη τις δεν μπορεί να οδηγήση την 6146β είναι μικρή . 

Η βάζεις την 5763 - 6146 ή φτιάχνεις 6ακ5 - 5763 - 6146  

πάντως την 6ak7 δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει   το σιγουρο είναι 6C4 -5763 - 6146

----------


## itta-vitta

> Γειά  σου Ηλία    
> 
> Η 6ak5 απο μόνη τις δεν μπορεί να οδηγήση την 6146β είναι μικρή . 
> 
> Η βάζεις την 5763 - 6146 ή φτιάχνεις 6ακ5 - 5763 - 6146  
> 
> πάντως την 6ak7 δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει   το σιγουρο είναι 6C4 -5763 - 6146




ΕΤΣΙ

----------


## Πέτροs

Σαs ευχαριστω πολυ ολουs για τιs απαντησειs.

Χωρητικη συζευξη ειναι αληθεια δεν σκεφτηκα να κανω, αν και εχω δει τιs δημοσιευσειs σου Ηλια για το θεμα αυτο,{σχεδιο 
6c4 , el504} και δεν το σκεφτηκα γιατι ειναι η πρωτη φορα που κατασκευαζω σχεδιο με δυο βαθμιδεs στα FM αλλα και γιατι
τα περισοτερα σχεδια που εχω δει εχουν επαγωγικη, θα το κανω ομωs σημερα και αυριο θα σαs πω τα αποτελεσματα.

Για το οτι η 6ak5 μπορει να μην φτανει να οδηγησει την 6146 την αλλαζω και βαζω el84.

----------


## 582

> Ψάξε τις δημοσιεύσεις μου και βρες το σχέδιο που έχω ανεβάσει με τα δύο στάδια, με χωρητική σύζευξη.



+1

Πάντα έφτιαχνα τα δικά μου μηχανήματα με χωριτική σύζευξη και λειτουργούσαν άψογα.

----------


## yet!

Γεια σας παιδια... Πριν απο μερικες ημερες ενω εψαχνα για κατι ασχετο στην Αποθηκη μου επεσε το ματι μου σε ενα κλειστο Μαυρο μεταλικο  κουτι που μου τραβηξε αμεσως την προσοχη μου... Το πηρα στο σπιτι το ανοιξα και εκπληκτος αντικρυσα ενα παλιο αυτοταλαντωτο με την 6146α για τα FM... Αν σας πω ποσο χαρηκα ισως να με θεωρησετε τρελαρα... Ναι χαρηκα γιατι ειχα στα χερια μου ενα μικρο κοματι Ιστοριας , ενα κοματι Ελληνικης ιστοριας απο τα καλα χρονια του Πειρατικου Ραδιοφωνου των 70 και 80....  ΕΙδα λοιπον οτι το σχεδιο κατασκευης ηταν σχεδον πανομοιοτυπο με αυτην την κατασκευη του φορουμ.... http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...801#post218801  ΑΦου λοιπον εκανα τους απαραιτητους ελενχους στα εξαρτηματα, αρχισα την αναπαλαιωση.... Κατ αρχας ξεκολησα πολλα εξαρτηματα και τα ξανακολησα παλι... Μετα το συναρμολογησα λιγο πιο επαγγελματικα , τουλαχιστον να εχει και καπιοα ταξη... Κατα τον ελενχο των εξαρτηματων ειδα οτι αντι μια Varicap ειχε τεσσερις σε σειρα... Η συνδεσμολογια αυτη εχει αναφερθει ηδη εδω σε αυτο το Thread... Το κακο ηταν οτι απο τις τεσσερις Varicap ηταν οι τρεις καμενες... Ετσι μου εμεινε μονο μια η οποια κολληθηκε κανονικα οπως δειχνει το σχεδιο... Επισκευασα επισης και τους δυο μεταβλητους Πυκνωτες που σε ορισμενα σημεια βραχυκυκλωναν...Μετα..αποφασισα λοιπον με μεγαλη αγωνια να συνδεσω το ολο Κυκλωμα στην Ταση και να το δοκιμασω συντονιζοντας το με ενα μικρο διπολακι....   Τωρα θα γελασετε λιγο αλλα αισθανθηκα παλι σαν ημουν 25 Χρονων!!!! Τα  χερια μου ετρεμαν απο την χαρα μου οταν συντονιστηκα ακριβως εκει που εβγαινα στον Αερα πριν απο 32 περιπου χρονια στην ομορφη Αθηνα μας.... Στους 92,6 Mhz!!!!!!!! Η συχνοτητα εδω στο μικρο χωριουδακι της κρυας και αφιλοξενης Γερμανιας ηταν αδεια λες και περιμενε τον Τρελο Ελληνα να κανει κατι που ισως λιγοι ντοπιοι , μετρημενοι στα δαχτυλα ενος χεριου θα το ειχαν μονο σαν ενα Ονειρο.....  Ημουν λοιπον στον Αερα!!!!!!!!!!! Ολο το σπιτι πλυμηρισμενο απο τα 20 Watt της παλιας αλλα ακομα ακμαιας 6146α!!!!  Το επομενο βημα..... ελφρο χτυπημα με το δαχτυλο στον Μεταβλητο Ταλαντωσης για να ακουστει εκεινι το Μαγικο....Τακ Τακ.....στον δεκτη.... Αντιδραση... ΘΕΤΙΚΗ!!!!!!! Το χαρακτηριστηκο Τακ Τακ απο το δαχτυλο μου ακουγονταν καθαρα στον δεκτη... Το Μηχανημα εβγαινε ακριβως εκει που ηθελα εγω  Στους 92,6 Mhz , και τραβουσε γυρω στα 60ma.... Πιο ειναι τωρα το επομενο βημα ενος Ελληνα τρελου ερσαιτεχνη των 70 και 80??? Μα φυσικα να δοκιμασει την Διαμορφωση!!!!!!  Εκει ειναι που η Καρδια μου αρχισε να χτυπα σαν τρελη...  Η Εισοδος του μηχανηματος συνδεθηκε κατ αρχας μα μια γεννητρια και το χαρακτηριστικο μακρυ ΜΠΙΠ ακουγονταν αρκετα καλα θα ελεγα στον δεκτη μου.... Μετα συνεδεσα στην εισοδο εναν Μικτη και διαλεξα επο τον Κεντρικο μου υπολογιστη ενα Μουσικο κοματι που μου θυμιζει τις τελευταιες νυχτες μου στην Ελλαδα μας και συγκεκριμενα , να σας το πω χοντρα χοντρα...Πανγκρατιωτικες Νυχτες μου!!!! Ολα σε θυμιζουν απο Χαρουλα Αλεξιου.... Οι...πεταλουδες στο στηθος μου αρχιζουν να χορευουν ρυθμικα.... Η  διαμορφωση δουλευει τελεια, αν και η τελευταια μου Varicap ζεσταινεται ανησυχητικα... Ισως να ειναι και αυτη σε κατσταση Εξαρσης οπως ολο μου το σωμα....   Ξερεται τι σκεφτηκα εκεινη την ομορφη στιγμη.... Για εναν τρελο Πειρατη ουτε ο πιο ομορφος Οργασμος δεν συγκρινεται με αυτο το τελειο και πανεμορφο συναισθημα που αισθανομαι εγω τωρα....  Μην γελατε... και εσεις τα περασατε... Το μονο ανησυχητικο παιδια σε ολη αυτην την περιπτωση ειναι ο βομβος που με ενοχλει... Δεν αιναι και τοσο πολυς αλλα ειμαι τελειωμανης... Δεν τον γουσταρω τον Βομβο.... Δειχνει ασχημη δουλεια... Απροσεχτη... Κακη η Λανθασμεη Κατασκευη..Ξερετε τι εκανα?? Δεν ξερω πραγματιμα αν ειναι σωστο παιδια... Αποσυνδεσα τα Νηματα της 6146 απο τον Μετασχηματιστη των 6,3 Βολτ και του εδωσα Ταση απο ενα σταθεροποιημενο Τροφοδοτικο..... Και ως δια μαγειας ο Βομβος εξαφανιστηκε εντελως!!!!!! Σκεφτηκα λοιπον να ανορθωσω τα 6,3 Βολτ του Μετασχηματιστη Τασης και μετα να τα σταθεροποιησω με ενα κοινο ολκληρωμενο σταθεροποιητη Τασης... Αλλα επειδη δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι εφικτο η Θεωρητικα σωστο , ζητω εδω την τεχνικη σας βοηθεια... Αν εχετε κανενα σχεδιακι θα με βοηθησετε πολυ... Δεν ξερω επισης κατα ποσο ειναι σωστο να δωσουμε συνεχη Ταση στα νηματα μιας Λυχνιας... Αν αυτο την βλαψει.... Πεστε μου την γνωμη σας.... Δεν το εχω ξανακανει ποτε... Αλλα οι δικιμες εδωσαν αριστα αποτελεσματα.... Αλλα ηταν μονο πενταλεπτες γιατι φοβηθηκα μην χαλασω κατι....Το μηχανηα αυτο παιδια δεν θα το χρησιμοποιησω για να βγαινω καθημερινα στον Αερα.... Αλλωστε για αυτην την δουλεια εχω τον Διαδυκτιακο μου Νομιμο Σταθμο που με ακουνε παρα πολοι  φιλοι και φιλες καθε βραδυ απο ολον τον Κοσμο!! Το Μηχανημα αυτο αναπαλαιωνεται μονο και μονο για Πειραματικους και συναισθηματικους σκοπους... Για εμενα ειναι μια απλα μια Μηχανη του χρονου που μου επιτρεπει να γυρισω λιγο πισω στις καλες ανεμελες  εποχες... Εποχες που δεν ειχαμε τον φοβο της χρεωκοπιας, που περπαταγαμε την Πλατεια Ομονειας χωρις φοβο....εποχες χωρις Μερκελ και ΔΝΤ....εποχες που δυστυχως δεν θα γυρισουν ποτε πισω.... Ηταν ημερες που ηξερες οτι το αυριο που θα ξημερωσει θα ειναι τουλαχιστον τοσο σιγουρο οσο και το χθες... Ενω...σημερα..... δεν εισαι πια σιγουρος ουτε για τον ιδια σου τον εαυτο.... Με φιλκους Ραδιοφωνικους χαιρετισμους... Χρηστος...

----------

αθικτον (05-03-12)

----------


## andrewsweet4

Φιλε Χρηστο καλα εκανες και χσυνδεσες τα νηματα σε DC. Ειναι μια πολυ παλια τεχνικη για εξαλειψη του βομβου. Εξαλλου αν δεις το Datasheet της λυχνιας, αναφερει: "Heater voltage 6,3V (AC or DC)" Αυτο με το σταθεροποιητη που ειπες ειναι καλη ιδεα, απλα προσεξε λιγο γιατι η λαμπα τραβαει στα νηματα αποτι βλεπω maximum 1,3Α και θα ζοριζεται λιγο ο σταθεροποιητης. Με ξυκτρα οι κλασικοι LM78xx LM317 κτλ δινουν 1,5Α. Ισως μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις κανα LM338 εαν δεν καλυφθεις απο τα προηγουμενα  :Wink:

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα φιλε Χρήστο (yet!).Με συγκινει ο,βαθεια συναισθηματικος τροπος που προσεγγιζεις το θεμα.

Προτιμησε μουσικη απο καποιο παλιο "cd player" για να μην περασει η "RF" στην καρτα ηχου.

Αντι για "βαρικαπ" βαλε μια κοινη διοδο ή ακομα και...Led! Μη σου φανει παραξενο,διαμορφωνει μια χαρα! 

Οσο για το νημα,δες το απλο τροφοδοτικο στο σχεδιο.

Θα ρυθμισεις το "τριμμερ" μεχρι να φωτοβολησει το 
νημα το ιδιο,οπως με το εναλλασομενο,ειναι ο απλουστερος και πιο σιγουρος τροπος. 

Για τα αυτοταλαντωτα εχω φτιαξει ολοκληρη ενοτητα με τιτλο: "504: ο μυθος των fm".Που ξεκινα απο'δω:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...393#post453393

Εκει θα βρεις πολλα που σχετιζονται τοσο με την κατασκευη,οσο και με την ιστορια των αυτοταλάντωτων.

Αν μπορεις δωσε καποιες φωτο απο το εσωτερικο να το θαυμασουμε,μιας και αποτελει κομματι πλεον της ιστοριας των ερασιτεχνων των "(χ)ερτζιανών".

φιλικα Γεωργιος (αθικτον).
NHMA.JPG

----------


## yet!

Ουαου!!!!! Φιλε Ανδρεα σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την γρηγορη  απαντηση!!!!!!!! Αυτα που εγραψες με βοηθουν παρα πολυ! Κοιταξα τι ενταση τραβανε τα Νηματα και μετρησα στα 6,4 Βολτ 1,16 Αμπερ..Συμφωνω λοιπον μαζι σου οτι ο ΣΤαθεροποιητης θα ζοριζεται.... Πρεπει λοιπον να βρουμε τον καταληλο και να δω εγω ποιον θα βρω προχειρο  εκει που εργαζομαι....  Σημερα το βραδακυ αρχιζω να καταστρωνω τα .....καταχθονια σχεδια..... Να δουμε πως θα τα καταφερουμε.... Και παλι σε ευχαριστω πολυ.... Χρηστος..

----------


## yet!

Φιλε Γιωργο εισαι απλα υπεροχος! Τετοιο Σερβις δεν το περιμενα....! Το σχεδιακι ειναι πραγματικα θησαυρος!!! Τα μισα απο τα εξαρτηματα τα εχω ηδη στα χερια μου... Μου λειπει το ολοκληρωμενο και το ποτενσιομετρο....  Αυριο μαλον θα εχω στα χερια μου και τα υπολοιπα.... Επειδη εργαζομαι σε μια Εταιρια Ηλεκτρονικων παιχνιδιων εχω την δυνατοτητα να τα βρω σιγουρα... Εδω που μενω δεν υπαρχει σε αποσταση 150 Χλμ κανενα καταστημα Ηλεκτρονικων.... Και οτι χρειαζομαι το παιρνω η απο την δουλεια μου η παραγγελια...! Οι καλες εποχες που πηγαιναμε γρηγορα γρηγορα στον Βασιλη η στον Ποπ22 εχουν για εμενα περασει εδω και 25 χρονια... Εμαινα μαλιστα στο Πανγκρατι και εκει υπηρχε ενα καλο μαγαζι με Ηλεκτρονικα εξαρτηματα... Η URANIA αν το θυμαστε...  εκει εβρισκες σχεδον τα παντα...  Σε ευχαριστω πολυ επισης για τα καλα σου λογια... Νοσταλγω εκεινες τις καλες ας τις πουμε εποχες... Σημερα τα πραγματα ειναι πιο δυσκολα, μεγαλυτερη Ισχυ...μουσικα δικαιωματα κλπ.. Να σκεφτεις οτι εγω για ενα Ιντερνετ Ραδιοφωνο πληρωνω στο Γερμανικο Κρατος γυρω στα 1500 Ευρω τον χρονο για Μουσικα δικαιωματα.... Και να φανταστεις οτι παιζω 75 τις εκατο Ελληνικη Μουσικη! Αλλα επιδη ακουγομαι πολυ απο Ελλαδα και Αμερικη πληρωνω εξτρα χαρατσια!!!!! Αυτα λοιπον.... και παλι σε ευχαριστω... Μολις το ετοιμασω το μηχανημα θα βγαλω και μερικες φωτο να το χαρουμε ολοι μαζι... Πολλους χαιρετισμους...Χρηστος...

----------


## Rx/Tx

Καλησπέρα ...

Είχα κατασκευάσει και εγώ καααααποτε ενα παρόμοιο. 
Εβγαζε υπερβολικό βόμβο.
Στα νηματα εδεινα με το ενα ακρο του μετ/τη των 6.3 και  το άλλο γειωμένο.
τελικά η λύση ηταν να συνδέσω τα δύο καλώδια απο την εξοδο του μετ/στη στην λάμπα χωρίς να τα γειώσω πουθενά,και να τοποθετήσω τρείς πυκνωτές 100nF , απο εναν σε κάθε ποδαράκι των νημάτων με την γείωση και εναν ανάμεσα στα ποδαράκια. Ετσι εξαφανίστηκε ο βόμβος.
Τότε δεν ηθερα τι εκανα, απλά ακολούθησα την συμβουλή ενός φίλου ερασιτέχνη.

----------


## radioamateur

Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κρύσταλλος προκειμένου να εκπέμπει κάποιος σταθερά σαν pll με μια λυχνία είτε στα FM;

----------


## tzitzikas

μπορεις να φτιάξεις αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=36195 με το lm338κ που μπορει να βγαλει ως 5Α με την κατάλληλη ψυκτρα και για μετασχηματιστή να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν 12βολτ/6-7Α ωστε να μπορεις να έχεις στην έξοδο αρκετά αμπερ ωστε να μην εχεις και πτωση τασης (δες το data εδω http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...0/63928_DS.pdf ) και να το ρυθμίσεις στα 6,3βολτ που θες.

στα νηματα με μετασχηματιστη 6,3βολτ ενοειται το ενα ακρο του μετασχηματιστη πρεπει να ειναι γειωμενο στο σασσι.

δοκιμασε να βαλεις και 100Ν πυκνωτες ως προς τη γη στα ποδια των νηματων που ειπε ο συνάδελφος πιο πανω. ισως βοηθησει.

----------


## ^Active^

> Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κρύσταλλος προκειμένου να εκπέμπει κάποιος σταθερά σαν pll με μια λυχνία είτε στα FM;



Παντα το ειχα απορια αυτο .Αραγε ξερει κανεις τιποτα? Και ας μην ειναι με μια λυχνια.

----------


## tzitzikas

νομιζω εχω δει σχεδια ταλαντωτων για μεσαια με κρυσταλλο στην ταλαντωση και λυχνια. βεβαια θα βγαινουν σε μια μονο συχνότητα και θα πρεπει να αλλαζεις κρυσταλλους για να βγεις σε αλλη συχνότητα

----------


## radioamateur

> νομιζω εχω δει σχεδια ταλαντωτων για μεσαια με κρυσταλλο στην ταλαντωση και λυχνια. βεβαια θα βγαινουν σε μια μονο συχνότητα και θα πρεπει να αλλαζεις κρυσταλλους για να βγεις σε αλλη συχνότητα



Που θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε ένα τέτοιο σχέδιο για τα FM; Κρύσταλλοι για συχνότητες πχ 108,3 108,4 υπάρχουν;

----------


## αθικτον

Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε χρήστο για τα καλα σου λογια.
Για ακομα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα με το βομβο,

βαλε πυκνωτες "ΜΚΤ" απο 100nf μεχρι 2.2μf/680ν,πανω σε καθε διοδο του τροφοδοτικου.

Επειδη βλεπω οτι το αγαπας,θα σου δωσω κατι ακομη γιατι θελω να το φ'χαριστηθεις:  

Το σημειο που θελει προσοχη ειναι ο πυκνωτης αναδρασης,πρεπει να αντεχει στην "rf" και τη θερμοκρασια. 

Οποτε αντι για συμβατικο πυκνωτη,προτεινω ομοαξονικο καλωδιο.  Τα 12cm του "rg58" δινουν 

περιπου 15 pf,ετσι εχουμε αξιοπιστια και αντοχη.
Στο σχημα βλεπεις την υλοποιηση,η υψηλη ταση να 

μπει στο κεντρικο του καλωδιου (μεταβλητος),γιατι η εξωτερικη του μονωση θα λιωσει απ'την "rf" και αν 

ακουμπισει στο "σασσι" θ'αρχισουν
τα...πυροτεχνηματα!

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).
ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗΣ.JPG

----------


## αθικτον

> Που θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε ένα τέτοιο σχέδιο για τα FM; Κρύσταλλοι για συχνότητες πχ 108,3 108,4 υπάρχουν;



Αν βαλεις κρυσταλο φιλε "RADIOAMATEUR" τοτε δεν θα μπορεις να διαμορφωσεις κατα συχνοτητα (fm).

Ενας κρυσταλος δυσκολα αλλαζει συχνοτητα,οποτε δεν θα μπορεις να εχεις το επιθυμητο "deviation" (αποκλιση),για να βαλεις μουσικη.

Στα πρωτα αμερικανικα μηχανηματα "fm" χρησιμοποιουσαν κρυσταλικη ταλαντωση της 

ταξεως των ΚHz και ειχαν εφευρει μια ειδικη λυχνια μετατοπισης φασεως "φασιτρον" (αν θυμαμαι καλα) 

η οποια αναλαμβανε τη διαμορφωση και με σταδια πολλαπλασιασμου εφτανε στους 50ΜHz και εβγαινε στον αερα,δηλαδη δεν υπηρχαν "PLL".

φιλικα,Γιωργος.

----------


## radioamateur

> Αν βαλεις κρυσταλο φιλε "RADIOAMATEUR" τοτε δεν θα μπορεις να διαμορφωσεις κατα συχνοτητα (fm).
> 
> Ενας κρυσταλος δυσκολα αλλαζει συχνοτητα,οποτε δεν θα μπορεις να εχεις το επιθυμητο "deviation" (αποκλιση),για να βαλεις μουσικη.
> 
> Στα πρωτα αμερικανικα μηχανηματα "fm" χρησιμοποιουσαν κρυσταλικη ταλαντωση της 
> 
> ταξεως των ΚHz και ειχαν εφευρει μια ειδικη λυχνια μετατοπισης φασεως "φασιτρον" (αν θυμαμαι καλα) 
> 
> η οποια αναλαμβανε τη διαμορφωση και με σταδια πολλαπλασιασμου εφτανε στους 50ΜHz και εβγαινε στον αερα,δηλαδη δεν υπηρχαν "PLL".
> ...



Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε...για την άμεση απάντηση.

----------


## αθικτον

Παρακαλω,φιλε "RADIOAMATEUR".

----------


## savnik

> αν ακουμπισει στο "σασσι" θ'αρχισουν τα...πυροτεχνηματα!



Και αργεί να έρθει το Πάσχα.

----------


## SRF

Άντε ξανά μανά!!! 
Δεν αρκούσε η 504? 





> Καλησπερα φιλε Χρήστο (yet!). *Προτιμησε μουσικη απο καποιο παλιο "cd player" για να μην περασει η "RF" στην καρτα ηχου*.
> 
> *Αντι για "βαρικαπ" βαλε μια κοινη διοδο ή ακομα και...Led!* Μη σου φανει παραξενο,διαμορφωνει μια χαρα! 
> 
> Οσο για το νημα,δες το απλο τροφοδοτικο στο σχεδιο. Θα ρυθμισεις το "τριμμερ" μεχρι να φωτοβολησει το νημα το ιδιο,οπως με το εναλλασομενο,ειναι ο απλουστερος και πιο σιγουρος τροπος. Για τα αυτοταλαντωτα εχω φτιαξει ολοκληρη ενοτητα με τιτλο: "504: *ο μυθος των fm*".Που ξεκινα απο'δω:



Μάλιστα! Αν έχει ήδη βάρικαπ δηλαδή, να την βγάλει για να βάλει μια απλή ανορθώτρια δίοδο ή ένα Led? Καταλαβαίνω το να ΜΗΝ εχει δυαντότητα να βρει μια βάρικαπ, να συμβιβαστεί με την χρήση μιας τυχαίας διόδου που όντως εκ της δομής των ημιαγωγών θα παρουσιάζει τυχαία χωρητική μεταβολή σε ανάστροφη πόλωση, και θα δουλέψει έστω. Αλλά ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΑΡΙΚΑΠ ΗΔΗ γιατί του προτείνεις να βγάλει το εξειδικευμένο εξάρτημα για τέτοια χρήση, και να πάει στο υποδεέστερο τυχαίο?  





> Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε χρήστο για τα καλα σου λογια.
> Για ακομα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα με το βομβο, βαλε πυκνωτες "ΜΚΤ" απο 100nf μεχρι *2.2μf/680ν*,πανω σε καθε διοδο του τροφοδοτικου.
> 
> Το σημειο που θελει προσοχη ειναι ο πυκνωτης αναδρασης,πρεπει να αντεχει στην "rf" και τη θερμοκρασια. Οποτε αντι για συμβατικο πυκνωτη,προτεινω ομοαξονικο καλωδιο.  Τα 12cm του "rg58" δινουν περιπου 15 pf,ετσι εχουμε αξιοπιστια και αντοχη. Στο σχημα βλεπεις την υλοποιηση,η υψηλη ταση να μπει στο κεντρικο του καλωδιου (μεταβλητος),γιατι *η εξωτερικη του μονωση θα λιωσει απ'την "rf" και αν ακουμπισει στο "σασσι" θ'αρχισουν τα...πυροτεχνηματα!*
> φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30208



Θα λοιώσει η εξωτερική μόνωση? Μάλιστα! Ότι πεις! 
Σωστός αυτός που λέει, σχολιάζοντάς το, ότι "ακόμα δεν ήρθε το πάσχα" !!! Θα συμπληρώσω... "και η λαμπρή" !!! 
Το άλλο με τους 2.2μ μήπως είναι υπερβολικό, έστω λιγάκι? 





> *Αν βαλεις κρυσταλο* φιλε "RADIOAMATEUR" *τοτε δεν θα μπορεις να διαμορφωσεις κατα συχνοτητα (fm).*
> Ενας κρυσταλος δυσκολα αλλαζει συχνοτητα,οποτε δεν θα μπορεις να εχεις το επιθυμητο "deviation" (αποκλιση),για να βαλεις μουσικη.



Το τονισμένο, το ήξεραν - ξέρουν και οι, MOTOROLA, ICOM, YAESU, KENWOOD, GE, RCA, EDDYSTONE, και 100άδες άλλες σοβαρές εταιρείες που κατασκευάζαν συσκευές με διαμορφωσή FM με κρυσταλλικούς ταλαντωτές? Και μάλιστα με την διαμόρφωση πάνω στην ταλάντωση του κρυστάλλου! Γιατί τελικά θα τις βγάλεις και αυτές άσχετες, με όσα γράφεις - ισχυρίζεσαι!!! 
Και ανάλογα με τον σχεδιασμό σου, μπορείς να διαμορφώσεις και μουσική (εννοούμε ελπίζω σε εύρος διαμορφώσεως που να μπορεί να αποδωθεί αξιόπιστα μουσικό περιέχομενο)! Θέλει τρόπο όχι κόπο!!!  :Biggrin: 






> Στα πρωτα αμερικανικα μηχανηματα "fm" χρησιμοποιουσαν κρυσταλικη ταλαντωση της 
> 
> ταξεως των ΚHz και ειχαν εφευρει μια ειδικη λυχνια μετατοπισης φασεως "φασιτρον" (αν θυμαμαι καλα) 
> 
> η οποια αναλαμβανε τη διαμορφωση και με σταδια πολλαπλασιασμου εφτανε στους 50ΜHz και εβγαινε στον αερα,δηλαδη δεν υπηρχαν "PLL".
> 
> φιλικα,Γιωργος.



Καλά το πας εδώ. Ναι όντως οι αρχικές εφαρμογές είχαν συγκεκριμένες λυχνίες που αναλάμβαναν την διαμορφοποίηση κατά συχνότητα ενός σήματος παραγώμενου από έναν ταλαντωτή. Βέβαια η ύπαρξη των βάρικαπ, αντικατέστησε τις λυχνίες αυτές, άμεσα μετά την ανακάλυψη της βάρικαπ, που βεβαίως έγινε πολύ μεταγενέστερα από την πρώτη εκπομπή με διαμόρφωση κατά συχνότητα!
Βέβαια υπήρξαν και άλλοι περιορισμοί αρχικά που η διαμόρφωση κατά συχνότητα για εκπομπές μουσικού περιεχομένου (ευρυζωνική) τελιικώς μεταφέρθηκε στους ~100 Μεγακύκλους, αντί των αρχικώς χρησιμοποιούμενων ~50! Αλλά αυτά είναι άσχετα με το αν γίνεται η όχι διαμόρφωση κρυσταλλικών ταλαντωτών κατά συχνότητα! 

Καταννοώ την γραφική αντιμετώπισή σου σε τέτοια θέματα, και δεν την κατακρίνω αυτή συγκεκριμένα! Μπορεί να είσαι λάτρης μιάς εποχής που πραγματικά όσοι την ζήσαμε είναι σταθμός αναφοράς μας, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο από το να λέμε σε΄ένα τεχνικό φόρουμ ασυναρτησίες, η τεχνικά ή θεωρητικά, άστοχα πράγματα! Ναι, και μια ηλεκτρική εκκένωση θεωρείται στιγμιαία ταλάντωση, αν την επαναλάβουμε τεχνικά μέσω ενός μηχανισμού θεωρείται επίσης πομπός! Αλλά πλέον μπορούμε να λέμε τι συμβαίνει και πως δημιουργείται σωστά μια ταλάντωση ενός πομπού, πέραν της ηλεκτρικής εκκενώσεως, νομίζω!  :Wink:

----------


## tzitzikas

> Που θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε ένα τέτοιο σχέδιο  για τα FM; Κρύσταλλοι για συχνότητες πχ 108,3 108,4 υπάρχουν;



φτιαξε καλυτερα ενα πλλ.

----------


## αθικτον

Λυπαμαι τον κοπο που κάνεις,να γραφεις τοσα.

Τελος παντων...σημερα ειμαι στις καλες μου γι'αυτο δε θα σε κατσαδιασω...





> Αλλά ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΑΡΙΚΑΠ ΗΔΗ γιατί του προτείνεις να βγάλει το εξειδικευμένο εξάρτημα για τέτοια χρήση, και να πάει στο υποδεέστερο τυχαίο?



Αν ειχες φτιαξει τετοιον "πομπο" (παλαιοτερα ειχες πει οτι απαξιουσες ν'ασχοληθεις) θα ηξερες οτι ζεσταινεται και ενιοτε καιγεται,ενω αν βαλεις μια διοδο...θηριο εκει,λυνεις το προβλημα. Ο πομπος με την 504 ειναι..."extreme" κατασκευη,οποτε θελει "extreme" λυσεις.





> Θα λοιώσει η εξωτερική μόνωση? Μάλιστα! Ότι πεις!



Οχι ολοκληρη,ενα σημειο αν ακουμπισει στο "σασσι" εκει θα λιωσει,το "rg58" εχει λεπτη εξωτερικη μονωση,αν ειχες ασχοληθει σιγουρα θα το ηξερες.





> Το άλλο με τους 2.2μ μήπως είναι υπερβολικό, έστω λιγάκι?



Ειπαμε : "extreme" λυσεις.





> οι, MOTOROLA, ICOM, YAESU, KENWOOD, GE, RCA, EDDYSTONE, και 100άδες άλλες σοβαρές εταιρείες που κατασκευάζαν συσκευές με διαμορφωσή FM με κρυσταλλικούς ταλαντωτές? Και μάλιστα με την διαμόρφωση πάνω στην ταλάντωση του κρυστάλλου! Γιατί τελικά θα τις βγάλεις και αυτές άσχετες, με όσα γράφεις - ισχυρίζεσαι!!!



Αφου ξερεις οτι με τα συμβατικα,γνωστα σε ολους σχεδια δε γινεται,τι ψαχνεις να βρεις;  Βαλε ενα σχεδιο τετοιο να το δουν ολοι,δειξε κατι,μην τα κρυβεις...





> Καλά το πας εδώ. Ναι όντως οι αρχικές εφαρμογές είχαν συγκεκριμένες λυχνίες που αναλάμβαναν την διαμορφοποίηση κατά συχνότητα...



Μου βαζεις βαθμο εδω ε;    Ευχαριστω!   Βλεπω γραφεις διαμορφοποιηση και οχι διαμορφωση, εισαι προσεκτικος,μπραβο. 





> Βέβαια η ύπαρξη των βάρικαπ, αντικατέστησε τις λυχνίες αυτές, άμεσα μετά την ανακάλυψη της βάρικαπ, που βεβαίως έγινε πολύ μεταγενέστερα από την πρώτη εκπομπή με διαμόρφωση κατά συχνότητα!
> Βέβαια υπήρξαν και άλλοι περιορισμοί αρχικά που η διαμόρφωση κατά συχνότητα για εκπομπές μουσικού περιεχομένου (ευρυζωνική) τελικώς μεταφέρθηκε στους ~100 Μεγακύκλους, αντί των αρχικώς χρησιμοποιούμενων ~50!



Διαβασμενο σε βρισκω. θα μου επιτρεψεις ομως να προσθεσω οτι οι λυχνιες μετατοπιζαν τη φαση του σηματος,ενω οι "βαρικαπ" μεταβαλουν απευθειας τη συχνοτητα,εχουμε βεβαια το ιδιο αποτελεσμα αλλα με διαφορετικο τροπο και τελειως αλλο σχεδιο.





> Καταννοώ την γραφική αντιμετώπισή σου σε τέτοια θέματα, και δεν την κατακρίνω αυτή συγκεκριμένα! Μπορεί να είσαι λάτρης μιάς εποχής που πραγματικά όσοι την ζήσαμε είναι σταθμός αναφοράς μας, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο από το να λέμε σε΄ένα τεχνικό φόρουμ ασυναρτησίες...



Α,γεια σου,επιτελους το καταλαβες! Οντως προκειται για χαλαρη συζητηση οταν μιλαμε για την 504,στο θεμα που εφτιαξα ειχα εξηγησει απ'την αρχη οτι εχει ψυχαγωγικο χαρακτηρα και'συ το οδηγησες στο κλεισιμο. Οι φαινομενικα ανορθοδοξες πρακτικες που προτεινα,ειχαν οντως εφαρμογη και εδιναν λυσεις. Και ειναι αδικο να τις κατακρινεις ενω ομολογησες οτι δεν εφτιαξες ποτε τετοια κατασκευη των καταπτυστων οπως δηλωσες ραδιοπειρατων.

Ειδες; Μ'εκανες και μενα να γραψω ολοκληρο βιβλιο...

----------


## SRF

> Λυπαμαι τον κοπο που κάνεις,να γραφεις τοσα.
> 
> Τελος παντων...σημερα ειμαι στις καλες μου *γι'αυτο δε θα σε κατσαδιασω*...
> 
> *Είναι μέρα Παπικής εγκράτειας φαίνεται, για αυτό δεν θα με 'κατσαδιάσεις' αφορίζωντάς με! Τι λες βρε παιδί μου! * 
> 
> Αν ειχες φτιαξει τετοιον "πομπο" (*παλαιοτερα ειχες πει οτι απαξιουσες ν'ασχοληθεις*) θα ηξερες οτι (η Βάρικαπ) ζεσταινεται και ενιοτε καιγεται, ενω αν βαλεις μια διοδο...θηριο εκει,λυνεις το προβλημα. *Ο πομπος με την 504 ειναι..."extreme" κατασκευη,οποτε θελει "extreme" λυσεις.* 
> 
> *Λύση έκτρωμα (extreme solution)! 
> ...



*Εντυπωσιακό! Όντως! Ο άνθρωπος που δεν έχει ανοίξει ποτέ του βιβλίο να δει πως είναι... έγραψε ο ίδιος βιβλίο!   Σε εμένα οφείλεται το δεύτερο σκέλος? Γιατί το πρώτο είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν ήμουν σε θέση να το προκαλέσω!   Ελπίζω τώρα που έμαθες τι εστί βιβλίο, γράφωντας ένα όπως λες, να πας να διαβάσεις τι έχουν γράψει σε βιβλία άλλοι πριν από εσένα για εσένα!!! Ξεκίνα από την εποχή του διαφωτισμού, όπου άρχισε να αμφισβητείται επιστημονικά το Παπικό Θέσφατον!!! *

----------


## αθικτον

Αργησες ν'απαντησεις κι'ανησυχησα. Λεω,"λες να'βαλε μυαλο;" Αλλα μπα... δεν αλλαξες...

Ωραια τα γραφεις,αλλα σχεδιο με "fm" κρυσταλοταλαντωτη δεν εβαλες...γιατι; Δεν ειχε το "νετ" τιποτα;

Αυτο θα'χε ουσια,να μαθει καποιος φιλος κατι.





> Οι κατασκευαστές πάντως λένε ότι σαφώς φταίνε οι άσχετοι βλάκες που δεν τηρούνε τις προδιαγραφές τους! Είσαι η ζώσα απόδειξη αυτού!



Με βρυζεις ε;           :Rolleyes: 

χαιρομαι που καταφερα να σ'εκνευρισω... :Lol:  

εγω παντως αν δω οτι η "varicap" ζεσταινεται θα την αλλαξω,εσυ που εισαι εξυπνος αστην ετσι.

Μια παλια κινεζικη παροιμια λεει οτι ο ανθρωπος πρεπει να ειναι σαν το νερο,που παιρνει το σχημα του δοχειου στο οποιο το βαζεις.

----------


## SRF

> Αργησες ν'απαντησεις κι'ανησυχησα. *Λεω,"λες να'βαλε μυαλο;"* Αλλα μπα... δεν αλλαξες... 
> 
> *Κορυφαίο! Να βάλει μυαλό κάποιος, βάσει του δικού σου υψηλότατου πρότυπου?  Είπαμε Πάπας!  Και όντως το αποδεικνύεις στο διηνεκές! Η αρχή του παντώς! Μετά από εσένα το χάος!!!* 
> 
> Ωραια τα γραφεις,αλλα σχεδιο με "fm" κρυσταλοταλαντωτη δεν εβαλες...γιατι; Δεν ειχε το "νετ" τιποτα;
> 
> Αυτο θα'χε ουσια,να μαθει καποιος φιλος κατι.
> 
> 
> ...



*Είπαμε... Ελληνικά δεν καταλαβαίνεις όντως, οπότε λογικό είναι να ξέρεις μόνο ξένες παροιμίες αντί Ελληνικών! Με εντυπωσιάζεις όμως που ως Πάπας πιστεύεις ότι καταλαβαίνεις Κινέζικα, πέρα από Λατινικά!!! Εγώ πάντως & στις παροιμίες επιμένω Ελληνικά, όπως αυτή την χαρούμενη που σου προανάφερα ! αλλά & άλλες όπως "ότι δεν φτάνει η αλεπού, τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια', ή & το "άνθρωπος αγράμματος, ξύλο απελέκητο"!!!

Αλλά ΟΛΑ αυτά δεν έχουν καμμιά σημασία! Αυτός που ήδη έχει έναν πομπό από εκείνη την εποχή, και ο πομπός αυτός ΕΧΕΙ ΗΔΗ ΒΑΡΙΚΑΠ, και λειτουργεί ΑΚΟΜΑ και σήμερα όπως λειτουργούσε και τότε από το Παγκράτι, ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΛΟΓΟ να βγάλει την ήδη υπάρχουσα ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ βάρικαπ, και να βάλει ότι εσύ προτείνεις, η να πάει να την βάλει στην άνοδο όπως πρότεινες και για την 504! Δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ λόγος κάτι που ήδη έχει και δουλεύει να το διαλύσει, επειδή εσύ το λες ως Πάπας! Άσε να ξεφύγει και κανένας από την ιερά σου εξέταση! 
*

----------


## αθικτον

> Αυτοί που έχουν την φαιά ουσία να μάθουν κάτι... είμαι βέβαιος ότι το γνωρίζουν ήδη, σε αντίθεση με εσένα!!! Και όπως σου προανάφερα...Eκτιμώ τους ανθρώπους που δεν τεμπελιάζουν, ειδικότερα μάλιστα για να αναζητούν μόνοι τους & να μαθαίνουν! Για τους οκνηρούς (τεμπέληδες) δεν αξίζει ούτε να κάψω ρεύμα για να ενεργοποιήσω τον σαρωτή, πόσο δε να χάνω χρόνο σαρώνωντας και τα αναλυτικά επαγγελματικά εγχειρίδια επισκευης τέτοιων συσκευών, που κατέχω!



Εφοσον το εχεις,εισαι υποχρεωμενος απο την δεοντολογια του "site"
,στο οποιο εισαι μελος,να δωσεις το σχεδιο.

Εκτος κι'αν φοβασαι μην ρεζιλευτεις γιατι δεν εισαι σιγουρος αν οντως λειτουργουν με καθαρη 
διαμορφωση "fm" ή εκπεμπουν με μικτή και στην ουσια χρησιμοποιουν 

διαμορφωση πλατους με ενα πολυ μικρο ποσοστο
"fm" και απλως το εγραψαν στις προδιαγραφες για εμπορικους λογους.

Ενας κρυσταλος πολυ δυσκολα αλλαζει συχνοτητα
στο ξαναλεω, μονο μικρες μεταβολες αυτης μπορουν να γινουν.





> θα ψάξω να βρω ΠΟΥ, έχω εγώ ή ο σχεδιαστής της συσκευής, κάνει λάθος...



Εχεις τοσο μεγαλο πνευματικο μεγεθος που θα διορθωσεις τον κατασκευαστη; Μπραβο!!!!!! 

Αυτο ομως λεγεται αλαζονεία ξερεις...





> ή & τι βλάβη έχει προκύψει και ζεσταίνεται τελικώς.



Ποια βλαβη; Η "rf" ζεσταινει τη "βαρικαπ" απο ελλειπη συντονισμο,τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να το καταλαβεις;





> ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΛΟΓΟ να βγάλει την ήδη υπάρχουσα ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ βάρικαπ, και να βάλει ότι εσύ προτείνεις, η να πάει να την βάλει στην άνοδο όπως πρότεινες και για την 504!



Ο συγχωρεμενος ο βασιλης απ'το μοναστηρακι,στην ανοδο την εβαζε σ'αυτα που πουλαγε.

Παντως,για ενα πραγμα χαιρομαι:

Οσο προσβαλωαπαντας σε μενα δεν εχεις τοσο χρονο να προσβαλεις αλλους μεσα σ'αυτο το "site",κατα την προσφιλη σου συνηθεια...               :Unsure:

----------


## duomax03

πω-πω ρε παιδιά τι γίνεται όποτε ανοίγει θέμα για ταλαντωτές...

----------


## radioamateur

> πω-πω ρε παιδιά τι γίνεται όποτε ανοίγει θέμα για ταλαντωτές...







 :Applause:

----------


## savnik

> πω-πω ρε παιδιά τι γίνεται όποτε ανοίγει θέμα για ταλαντωτές...



Γιατί η συζήτηση είναι μεταξύ ενός ειδικού και ενός άσχετου με το θέμα.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Γιατί η συζήτηση είναι μεταξύ ενός ειδικού και ενός άσχετου με το θέμα.



 :Boo hoo!:  :Biggrin:  :Lol:                     .

----------


## johnnkast

> Ο συγχωρεμενος ο βασιλης απ'το μοναστηρακι......



Συγχωρατε με βρε Παιδια για το off-topic.......Αλλα ηθελα να ρωτησω ....Ο "Βασιλης" (Παππαδοπουλος)....εχει "φυγει" απο τη ζωη;....

----------


## silver

Δυστυχως το φαινομενο δεν εμφανιζεται μονο στους ταλαντωτες αλλα γενικα οταν αρχιζουν να εκτοξευονται "πυροτεχνηματα","ρουκετες","τουβλα","τσιμεντολιθοι  " και διαφορα αλλα υλικα που τα τρως στο κεφαλι και παθαινεις ολικη αμνησια.Και οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που θελουν να μαθουν πεντε πραγματα αλλα στο τελος γινεται της ......504.

----------

savnik (10-03-12)

----------


## SRF

> Συγχωρατε με βρε Παιδια για το off-topic.......Αλλα ηθελα να ρωτησω ....Ο "Βασιλης" (Παππαδοπουλος)....εχει "φυγει" απο τη ζωη;....



Ναι... τον σκότωσε ένας Αλβανός!

----------


## αθικτον

Δε



> Συγχωρατε με βρε Παιδια για το off-topic.......Αλλα ηθελα να ρωτησω ....Ο "Βασιλης" (Παππαδοπουλος)....εχει "φυγει" απο τη ζωη;....



Δεν ειναι στη ζωη εδω και χρονια φιλε Γιαννη...

----------


## αθικτον

> Δυστυχως το φαινομενο δεν εμφανιζεται μονο στους ταλαντωτες αλλα γενικα οταν αρχιζουν να εκτοξευονται "πυροτεχνηματα","ρουκετες","τουβλα","τσιμεντολιθοι  " και διαφορα αλλα υλικα που τα τρως στο κεφαλι και παθαινεις ολικη αμνησια.Και οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που θελουν να μαθουν πεντε πραγματα αλλα στο τελος γινεται της ......504.



Ειμαι ειδικος στη λαμπα αυτη,ειχα ακομα πολλα πραγματα να δωσω,που στην πραξη ειχαν 
εφαρμογη φιλε Νικο,που βγηκαν μετα απο χρονια βελτιωσεων απο αγαπη γι'αυτο το φτηνο ταπεινο 
λαμπακι,αλλα οταν ειδα να διασυρομαι σταματησα. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ξερεις ποιος ευθυνεται γι'αυτα που δεν θα γινουν γνωστα. (ο srf).

Εγω δεν εχω μιλησει σε κανεναν αλλο ασχημα εδω
μεσα,δες τα δικα του μηνυματα,εχει φερθει ασχημα 

σε δεκαδες ανθρωπους. Τα κειμενα υπαρχουν και μαρτυρουν την αληθεια.

φιλικα,Γιωργος.

----------


## -nikos-

> Γιατί η συζήτηση είναι μεταξύ ενός ειδικού και ενός άσχετου με το θέμα.



Αν το αποκαλεσουμε συζητηση,, :Unsure: ,
ειναι μεταξυ ενος Επαγγελματια που ζει απο αυτη την δουλεια και 

ενος ερασιτεχνη που δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι χαλαει την ''ζαχαρενια'' του σε τετεια θεματα.

Γιωργο [αθικτον] φτιαξε τις κατασκευες σου και μην αφηνεις τον καθε επαγγελματια να σε χαλαει.

η καθε απαντιση σε μια συζητηση κρυβει πολλες φωρες διαφωρετικα λογια απο αυτα 
που γραφει,,αυτα που γραφεις εσυ αθικτον ητε σωστα ειναι ητε λαθος παλι την ιδια 
αντιμετοπηση θα εχουν .

----------


## duomax03

> Αν το αποκαλεσουμε συζητηση,,,
> ειναι μεταξυ ενος Επαγγελματια που ζει απο αυτη την δουλεια και 
> 
> ενος ερασιτεχνη που δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι χαλαει την ''ζαχαρενια'' του σε τετεια θεματα.
> 
> Γιωργο [αθικτον] φτιαξε τις κατασκευες σου και μην αφηνεις τον καθε επαγγελματια να σε χαλαει.
> 
> η καθε απαντιση σε μια συζητηση κρυβει πολλες φωρες διαφωρετικα λογια απο αυτα 
> που γραφει,,αυτα που γραφεις εσυ αθικτον ητε σωστα ειναι ητε λαθος παλι την ιδια 
> αντιμετοπηση θα εχουν .



Νίκο καλημέρα. κοίταξα τα δυο link ου έχεις κάτω κάτω και είναι πολύ ζόρικα ρε φίλε. Δικά σου είναι ; Τα χαζεύω εδώ και ώρα

----------


## -nikos-

> Νίκο καλημέρα. κοίταξα τα δυο link ου έχεις κάτω κάτω και είναι πολύ ζόρικα ρε φίλε. Δικά σου είναι ; Τα χαζεύω εδώ και ώρα



οχι φυσικα
και εγω στους ασχετους και αγραματους συγκαταλεγομαι :Wink:

----------


## duomax03

φίλε Νίκο τα "καλύτερα" γίνονται από τους ερασιτέχνες...

----------

-nikos- (10-03-12), 

αθικτον (10-03-12)

----------


## -nikos-

> φίλε Νίκο τα "καλύτερα" γίνονται από τους ερασιτέχνες...



απλα χαλαμε την πιατσα μερικες φωρες 

αλλα δεν το κανουμε επιτηδες,,,μια-δυο κατασκευες θελουμε να κανουμε
και τυχενει να παταμε καλους :Rolleyes:

----------

αθικτον (10-03-12)

----------


## MacGyver

Αυτό είναι και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα στο forum!
Το ότι αναμιγνύονται συζητήσεις και απόψεις μεταξύ επαγγελματιών και ερασιτεχνών.
Οι πρώτοι λογικό είναι τα τραβάνε τα μαλλιά τους στα περισσότερα θέματα, αλλά από την άλλη και οι δεύτεροι έχουν δικαίωμα συμμετοχής, ειδικά σε θέματα που ήταν κομμάτι του παρελθόντος, της ζωής τους-μας.
Λίγο νερό στο κρασί και εγκράτεια από τους μεν και αντίστοιχα αρκετά περισσότερο νερό και σεβασμό στα 'θρανία' και τις ώρες πάνω στον πάγκο από τους δε θα ήταν η καλύτερη λύση!

----------


## SRF

> Δυστυχως το φαινομενο δεν εμφανιζεται μονο στους ταλαντωτες αλλα γενικα οταν αρχιζουν να εκτοξευονται "πυροτεχνηματα","ρουκετες","τουβλα","τσιμεντολιθοι  " και διαφορα αλλα υλικα που *τα τρως στο κεφαλι και παθαινεις ολικη αμνησια*. Και οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που θελουν να μαθουν πεντε πραγματα αλλα στο τελος γινεται της ......504.



Τι να γίνει βρε silver, έχουμε χάσει τα αυγά & τα πασχάλια με όσα διαβάζουμε εδώ από Πάπες και ποτάμια γνωσεως! Τελικά και ο Βασίλης, κατά αυτόν, στην άνοδο θα έβαζε σκέτη ανορθώτρια δίοδο, ή φωτοδίοδο! Θα ρωτήσω βεβαια & τον Θανάση τον Ντα... *μπας & δεν θυμάμαι καλά*, γιατί προσωπικά δεν υπογράφω και ως προς το τι έκανε ο Βασίλης, η ο Πόπης, επειδή δεν είχα αγοράσει ποτέ μηχάνημα ούτε από Άστιγγος ούτε από Αγ. Φιλίππου & μπορεί κάποια στιγμή κανάς πιτσιρικάς από αυτούς που πηδ... ο Βασίλης να έκανε & κανά ανοδικό!!!  :Biggrin:  Θυμάσαι μήπως αν δούλεψε εκεί κανάς Γ. Άθικτος΄? Γιατί δεν μπορεί... είναι σίγουρος!!!

----------


## silver

Κατ αρχας φιλε nikos το θεμα δεν εχει να κανει αν ειναι επαγγελματιας η ερασιτεχνης.Πολυ απλα υπαρχουν και απο τις δυο κατηγοριες και σχετικοι αλλα και ασχετοι.Ο καθενας εχει δικαιωμα να φτιαχνει τις κατασκευες του οπως θελει και αναλογα με αυτα που ξερει και να μην δινει λογαριασμο σε κανεναν διοτι αυτα ξερει αυτα φτιαχνει.Αν ομως καποιος ζηταει την γνωμη μας εδω μεσα για κατι δεν νομιζω οτι εχουμε δικαιωμα να τον κανουμε να ανατρεψει και οσα ξερει δινοντας του "extreme" οδηγιες.Οσο για το αν θα αντιμετοπιζοντουσαν το ιδιο τα σωστα και τα λαθη διαφωνω και πιστευω οτι θα εξερτιοταν απο το αν καποιος καταλαβαινε το λαθος και το αποδεχοταν μετα απο τεκμηριωση του.Αν φυσικα επιμενει στο λαθος τοτε οι αντιδρασεις μπορει να ειναι διαφορων μορφων οπως αδιαφορια,εκνευρισμος,ειρωνια και διαφορες αλλες αναλογα με τις αντοχες του "αντιπαλου".Και ερχομαι στον Αθικτον.Οταν λες ειδικος στην λαμπα αυτη μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις τι εννοεις γιατι γεμισαμε απο "ειδικους".Ειδικος,κατ εμε, ειναι αυτος που ξερει να λυσει το προβλημα που συναντα και οχι να το μπαλωσει με γιατροσοφια.Αλλο λυση αναγκης και αλλο η σωστη λυση.Και εξηγουμαι.Αν ζεσταινεται η varicap δεν ειναι λυση να βαλουμε λεντακι η απλη διοδο αλλα να βρουμε το προβλημα που το δημιουργει και να το λυσουμε.Αν εχουμε την υποψια οτι μπορει να φυγει ο πυκνωτης δεν τον αντικαθιστουμε με rg58 αλλα βαζουμε τον ενδεδειγμενο πυκνωτη για την περιπτωση.Θα μπορουσαμε να προτεινουμε και συρματα μονωμενα και συνεστραμμενα μεταξυ τους αν δεν εχει rg58 γιατι και αυτα πυκνωτη σχηματιζουν η ακομα και δυο καπακια νεσκαφε σε αποσταση.Για φαντασου σε καποιο,επειδη μπορει να κολλησει η μηχανη του αυτοκινητου ,να του προτεινουμε να την πεταξει και να βαλει ενα αλογο να τραβαει το αυτοκινητο.Ειναι βεβαια μια λυση αλλα οχι η ενδεδειγμενη.Και τελος αυτη η επιμονη σου οτι δεν δουλευει κρυσταλλικος ταλαντωτης με διαμορφωση fm χρειαζεται αναθεωρηση.Οσο για το ποιος φταιει για τον "πολεμο" και ποιος τον ξεκινησε νομιζω οτι εισαι σε θεση να καταλαβεις οτι διαφωνω και φαινεται απο αυτα που εγραψα.Αρκετα ομως γιατι ειμαστε ηδη εκτος θεματος και εδω δεν ειναι πεδιο μαχης αλλα πεδιο ανταλλαγης αποψεων και γνωσεων.

----------


## MacGyver

Συνέχεια του προηγούμενου:
το ποιος είναι ερασιτέχνης η χομπίστας, .... δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να αναλυθεί.
Το ερώτημα είναι ποιος είναι επαγγελματίας !
Με την πρώτη ματιά είναι αυτός που έχει σαν επάγγελμα-ζει από την συγκεκριμένη τέχνη-επιστήμη, αυτός που την έχει σπουδάσει.
Αρκούν όμως αυτά; Κατά την άποψή η μου όχι, γιατί όλοι ξέρουμε ότι στον Ελλαδικό χώρο ισχύει το ότι δηλώσεις και από την άλλη αν μπεις (στη Χ σχολή), σίγουρα θα βγεις!
Και μαζί με τον πρώτο θα βγεί και και ο τελευταίος, που πήγε για την αναβολή.
Και άντε και βγήκες ...αρκεί αυτό ;
Και πάλι όχι και ας βγήκες πρώτος γιατί χρειάζεται και η τριβή πάνω στο αντικείμενο.
Πάντως το να ανάψεις ένα led (έστω και με pic) δεν σε κάνει αυτόματα και συγγραφέα ηλεκτρονικών !

----------

patent61 (15-07-12)

----------


## electron

Σταύρο γι αυτό τον λόγο οι σοφοί πρόγονοι μας έλεγαν, "γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος".

----------


## SRF

> *Ειμαι ειδικος* στη λαμπα αυτη, *ειχα ακομα πολλα πραγματα να δωσω*, που στην πραξη ειχαν εφαρμογη φιλε Νικο, που βγηκαν μετα απο χρονια βελτιωσεων απο αγαπη γι'αυτο το φτηνο ταπεινο λαμπακι, *αλλα οταν ειδα να διασυρομαι σταματησα*. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ξερεις *ποιος ευθυνεται* γι'αυτα *που δεν θα γινουν γνωστα*. (ο srf).
> Εγω δεν εχω μιλησει σε κανεναν αλλο ασχημα εδω μεσα,δες τα δικα του μηνυματα,εχει φερθει ασχημα σε δεκαδες ανθρωπους. Τα κειμενα υπαρχουν και μαρτυρουν την αληθεια.
> 
> φιλικα,Γιωργος.



Αφού είσαι στην λάμπα αυτή, την 504 μάλλον εννοείς, ενώ σε άλλες λογικά αφού το συγκεκριμενοποιείς με ότι έγραψες, δεν είσαι, ΤΙ ασχολείσαι με 6146, κλπ? Μείνε έστω στην "ειδίκευσή" σου, που την ξέρεις καλά!!! Στην 504 εξειδικεύτηκες, χωρίς κάν χαρακτηριστικές καμπύλες! Τις άλλες δεν τις έμαθες γιατί υπήρχαν διαθέσιμες οι χαρακτηριστικές καμπύλες ως φαίνεται, και εκεί δυσκολεύαν τα πράγματα, να δοκιμάζεις ότι σου έρθει!!! 
Ήξερα μέχρι σήμερα ότι υπάρχουν εκειδικεύσεις σε τομείς των ηλεκτρονικών... Πλέον έμαθα ότι υπάρχουν και εξειδικεύσεις στο επίπεδο συγκεκριμένου υλικού, και μάλιστα ειδικεύσεις σε τετοιο αναλυτικό βαθμό που θέλεις άλλον για να φτιάξεις/επισκευάσεις μιά συσκευή που θα έχει ένα 2Ν3904 και άλλον πιό ειδικευμένο αν στο ανάλογο λειτουργικά σχέδιο έχει ένα BC337! Όσο ζω μαθαίνω... κατά το αρχαίον Ελληνικόν *Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος*!!! 
Και για να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στην θέση τους... δεν σου έχω μιλήσει άσχημα. Εσύ την αντίθεση & αντίλογο στην παντελή ασχετοσύνη σου τα προσλαμβάνεις έτσι! Αλλά αυτό είναι δικό σου προτέρημα, γιατί αν στο πω πρόβλημα θα λες ότι σου γράφω άσχημα πάλι, να μην δέχεσαι τίποτα εκτός του μπράβο, ναι, κλπ! 
Εδώ έχεις ΜΟΝΟ ΣΟΥ πει το εκπληκτικό 



> Αν μην τι αλλο και μονο *γι'αυτο αξιζω το σεβασμο* των μελων



, αποδεικνύωντας ότι εσύ θεωρείς ότι τον σεβασμό, δεν τον κερδίζεις ως εύσημο από τους άλλους, αλλά τον απαιτείς γιατί τον αξίζεις, επειδή Είσαι Εσύ, ο Ειδικός, ο Πάπας, ο Ένας, ο Μοναδικός, ο Θεός!!! Και όποιος σε αμφισβητήσει εκ του θρόνου σου, σε διασύρει... και θα τιμωρήσεις το πλήθος των "πιστών" σου, το Σύμπαν σου, εξ αιτίας αυτού του απίστου, και δεν θα αποκαλύψεις τις Αλήθειες, τις Θεϊκές γνώσεις σου... προσφέρωντας το φώς το αληθινόν σου!!!  :Lol:  





> Γιατί η συζήτηση *είναι μεταξύ ενός ειδικού* και ενός άσχετου με το θέμα.



savnik όντως, κατ΄αυτόν, τον αναγνώρισες επιτυχώς τον ειδικό στο πρόσωπό του!!! Και το λέει κιόλας ότι είναι, ως επιβεβαίωσή σου!   :Biggrin:

----------


## αθικτον

> Γιωργο [αθικτον] φτιαξε τις κατασκευες σου και μην αφηνεις τον καθε επαγγελματια να σε χαλαει.



Δεν ειναι επαγγελματιας.Εχεις δει κανεναν να γραφει οτι ειναι μελος του ιεεε; Για να αποκτησει κυρος το κανει. Τα αδεια βαρελια κανουν περρισοτερο κροτο,λεει μια παροιμια.

φιλικα Γιωργος.

----------


## αθικτον

> Αν μην τι αλλο και μονο γι'αυτο αξιζω το σεβασμο των μελων



Σ'αυτη τη φραση "ξεχασες" να αναφερεις ,οτι λογω του οτι αποκαλυπτω μυστικα να τα μαθουν 

ολοι,αξιζω το σεβασμο,κατι που εσυ δεν το εκανες
οταν σου ζητησα να δημοσιευσεις τον 

κρυσταλοταλαντωτη  με διαμορφωση "fm"αρνηθηκες λεγοντας εν ολίγοις,οτι επειδη 

ανηκεις σ'αυτους που εχουν πολυ μεγαλο μυαλο,απαξιεις
να δειξεις σε μας τους υπολοίπους κοινους θνητους. 





> Γιατί η συζήτηση είναι μεταξύ ενός ειδικού και ενός άσχετου με το θέμα.



Σ'αυτο το σημειο δεν ξερουμε ποιον υπονοει ο φιλος
Νικος.





> μπορεί κάποια στιγμή κανάς πιτσιρικάς από αυτούς που πηδ... ο Βασίλης να έκανε & κανά ανοδικό!!! 
> 
> Θυμάσαι μήπως αν δούλεψε εκεί κανάς Γ. Άθικτος΄? Γιατί δεν μπορεί... είναι σίγουρος!!!



Σπηλωνεις τη μνημη ενος ανθρωπου,ντροπη σου,

Αν το δει καποιος συντονιστης θα σε τιμωρησει 

σοβαρα και θα'χει και δικιο. Να ανακαλεσεις αμεσως.

----------


## tzitzikas

παντως SRF τα περισσότερα μυνήματα σου ειναι θαψίματα προς άλλους, αυτη ειναι η αλήθεια. Νομίζω το έχεις κουράσει λίγο το θέμα. Άραξε λίγο το κυβικά σου γιατι μας τα έχεις πρήξει λίγο......
Εντάξει, εισαι ο "ειδικός" στην R.F αλλά έχεις αρχίσει να με κουράζεις......
Και συ παντως ρε Αθικτον, ειδικός στην 504..... ελεοςςςςςςςς.................. τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε, μας πεσανε τα μαλια με τα λεντακια κτλ

----------

αθικτον (11-03-12)

----------


## electron

Κάποια στιγμή θέλησα να σχολιάσω και να λύσω κάποιες απορίες με ένα ιδιόμορφο ταλαντωτή, στο περιβόητο θέμα με την 504, με τους εμπλεκόμενους στην διαμάχη αυτή. Αρχικά αυτό που κατάλαβα από τα γραφόμενα τόσο του srf αλλά και του άθικτον, είναι ότι και οι δύο έχουν τις εμπειρίες τους και εν τέλη ένα υπόβαθρο. Δεν θέλω να πάρω το μέρος υπέρ κάποιου αλλά η διαμάχη αυτή θα μπορούσε να ήταν μια αντιπαράθεση τεκμηριωμένων απόψεων και γνώσεων και όχι αφορισμών εκατέρωθεν.
Π.χ "Ναι κύριε δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε ένα λεντάκι αντι διόδου βάρικαπ για τον λόγο αυτό κλπ" ή "θα βάλουμε ένα λεντ ή μια δίοδο ως λύση ανάγκης και μόνο"
Θέλω να πω ότι με ειρωνείες και σχόλια του τύπου ο ''τάδε τύπος που πηδ αγοράκια'' κλπ, αυτομάτως δημιουργούν μια εντύπωση σ αυτόν που τα διαβάζει ότι αυτός που τα γράφει τελικά δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί σοβαρός και η όποια παιδεία και γνώση επί του αντικειμένου που διαθέτει γκρεμίζεται στα μάτια του αναγνώστη.
Εν κατακλείδι, αν φίλτατοι srf και αθικτον θέλετε από ένα τέτοιο θέμα να μάθουν αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν, κάντε στην άκρη την κόντρα και γράψτε με επιχειρήματα και γνώσεις, δημοσιεύσεις ώστε αυτό το θέμα να γίνει επισημασμένο και όχι...αναθεματισμένο.

----------

αθικτον (11-03-12), 

patent61 (15-07-12)

----------


## αθικτον

> Οταν λες ειδικος στην λαμπα αυτη μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις τι εννοεις γιατι γεμισαμε απο "ειδικους".Ειδικος,κατ εμε, ειναι αυτος που ξερει να λυσει το προβλημα που συναντα και οχι να το μπαλωσει με γιατροσοφια.



Τι να σου απαντησω τωρα; Αφου θεωρεις γιατροσοφια αυτα που εγω βλεπω ως λυσεις που 

επιτρεπουν τη λειτουργια της συσκευης σε 24ωρη βαση με μεγιστη ισχυ χωρις προβληματα τι να πω... 





> Αν ζεσταινεται η varicap δεν ειναι λυση να βαλουμε λεντακι η απλη διοδο αλλα να βρουμε το προβλημα που το δημιουργει και να το λυσουμε.



Η μεγαλη ισχυ του ταλαντωτη φορτιζει με πολυ "rf"
τη "varicap" φιλε Νικο ,γι'αυτο ζεσταινεται. Η λυση 

ειναι να μειωσεις την ισχυ εκπομπης.  Κατι τετοιο δεν το επιθυμει κανεις οπως καταλαβαινεις.





> Αν εχουμε την υποψια οτι μπορει να φυγει ο πυκνωτης δεν τον αντικαθιστουμε με rg58.



Αυτο ειναι προσωπικη σου αποψη. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν το δοκιμασεις θα μεινεις πολυ ικανοποιημενος
απο την αξιοπιστια του.





> αλλα βαζουμε τον ενδεδειγμενο πυκνωτη για την περιπτωση.



Ναι,υπαρχει πυκνωτης ειδικος για την "rf" ισχυος που χρησιμοποιηται σε κατασκευες με "τρανζιστορ"
(δεν θυμαμαι την ονομασια του) αλλα ειναι πανακριβος. 





> Θα μπορουσαμε να προτεινουμε και συρματα μονωμενα και συνεστραμμενα μεταξυ τους αν δεν εχει rg58 γιατι και αυτα πυκνωτη σχηματιζουν η ακομα και δυο καπακια νεσκαφε σε αποσταση.



Με στεναχωρει αυτο που γραφεις. Αν πειραματιστεις λιγο με το ομοαξονικο πιστευω πως θα αλλαξεις αποψη.





> Και τελος αυτη η επιμονη σου οτι δεν δουλευει κρυσταλλικος ταλαντωτης με διαμορφωση fm χρειαζεται αναθεωρηση.



Οι πρωτοι πομποι του "armstrong" οντως ηταν κρυσταλικοι,διαμορφωναν ομως με "φασιτρον",οχι με "βαρικαπ". 

Υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα στη φιλοσοφια σχεδιασης η οποια καθιστα δυσκολη την υλοποιηση του, κανωντας τη χρηση "PLL" να ειναι η καλυτερη λυση.

Αν οντως εχεις σχεδιο με "varicap" και κρυσταλο θα ηταν ομορφο να το δημοσιευσεις και θα ηταν μια 
καλη προσφορα για ολους τους φιλους του "φορουμ".





> Οσο για το ποιος φταιει για τον "πολεμο" και ποιος τον ξεκινησε νομιζω οτι εισαι σε θεση να καταλαβεις οτι διαφωνω...



Εισαι νεος εδω και ισως να μην εχεις βρει ακομα τον τροπο να ψαξεις ολο το "φορουμ" με βαση το ονομα καποιου μελους για να 

δεις ποσους πολεμους εχει ξεκινησει με δεκαδες θυματα,
αποδεκτες των προσβλητικων επιθεσεων του.

Και μαλιστα εχει τιμωρηθει με αποκλεισμο γι'αυτη τη συμπεριφορα του.

Οταν δεις τα κειμενα του,πιστευω πως θα καταλαβεις γιατι του μιλαω ετσι και θα αναθεωρισεις σιγουρα την αποψη που εχεις για μενα.

Εγω φιλε Νικο οπου βρισκω το κακο το πολεμαω,για το καλο ολων.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## αθικτον

> Και συ παντως ρε Αθικτον, ειδικός στην 504..... ελεοςςςςςςςς.................. τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε, μας πεσανε τα μαλια με τα λεντακια κτλ



Καλημερα φιλε τζιτζικα. Απο μενα οι εμπειρια σου στις κατασκευες ειναι σεβαστη.

Για την "ειδικοτητα" εχεις δικιο ηταν υπερβολη.

Ειναι ατοπο να ισχυριζομαι οτι ειμαι ειδικος στο απλουστερο κυκλωμα "rf" που υπαρχει.

Περισσοτερο το ειπα ως σχημα λογου για να τονισω το πόσο εχω ασχοληθει μ'αυτο.

Παντως το κολπο με το "Led" δοκιμασε το εχει πλακα. Θα λες δεν ειναι δυνατον!

Οταν ειμασταν μικροι ψαχναμε να βρουμε την ΒΑ102
Και σταματουσαμε την κατασκευη επειδη ελειπε αυτο  το σημαντικο υλικο! Που να ξεραμε οτι κανουν τα παντα.

----------


## silver

Αγαπητε Αθικτον ριξε μια ματια εδω http://www.solorb.com/elect/misc/VXOFMbug1/.Υπαρχει ενα απλο σχεδιακι πως μπορει να δουλεψει ενας κρυσταλλικος ταλαντωτης με διαμορφωση fm χρησιμοποιοντας varicap.Ειναι το μονο που εχω να απαντησω στα γραφομενα σου.Επειδη για τα υπολοιπα που γραφεις,σαν απαντηση στα γραφομενα μου,η δεν καταλαβαινεις η δεν θελεις να καταλαβεις τι θελω να σου πω δεν θα σου απαντησω συνεχιζοντας ετσι μια συζητηση που δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το θεμα.

----------


## MacGyver

Μιλάτε όλοι την ίδια γλώσσα, για το ίδιο πράγμα;
Έχετε ξεκαθαρίσει τις διαφορές ανάμεσα στα:
Αυτοταλάντωτο - Pll - Κρυσταλλικός ταλαντωτής
Ταλάντωση και ενίσχυση στην ίδια συχνότητα - Πολλαπλασιασμός
Χαρακτηριστικά κρυσταλλικού ταλαντωτή - Χαρακτηριστικά ταλάντωσης με LC
Wbfm - Nbfm - Stereo - Rds
Bw φωνής - Bw μουσικής - Bw Stereo - Bw Rds
.... κ.α πολλά ;

----------


## SRF

> παντως SRF τα περισσότερα μυνήματα σου ειναι θαψίματα προς άλλους, *αυτη ειναι η αλήθεια*. Νομίζω το έχεις κουράσει λίγο το θέμα. Άραξε λίγο το κυβικά σου γιατι μας τα έχεις πρήξει λίγο......
> Εντάξει, *εισαι ο "ειδικός" στην R.F* αλλά έχεις αρχίσει να *με κουράζεις*......
> Και συ παντως ρε *Αθικτον, ειδικός στην 504*..... ελεοςςςςςςςς.................. τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε, *μας πεσανε τα μαλια* με τα λεντακια κτλ



tzitzikas θάψιμο δεν είναι όταν διαφωνείς με τις διαρκείς και συνεχόμενες, επαναλαμβανόμενες ασυναρτησίες ενός αδαούς! Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια! Ούτε ποτέ υποννόησα έστω ότι είμαι "ο ειδικός" στην RF ή όπου αλλού! ΑΛΛΟΣ το ισχυρίζεται αυτό... με τον ένα τρόπο ή τον άλλο που *απαιτεί κιόλας τον σεβασμό* όλων των υπολοίπων!!! Προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να αυτοπροσδιοριστώ ως "ειδικός" αφού ξέρω λιγότερα από τον "δάσκαλό" μου, γιατί ακόμα άν χρειαστεί εκείνον θα ρωτήσω, και περισσότερα από τον "μαθητή" μου, γιατί όταν χρειαστεί ακόμα με ρωτάει!!! 
Αλλά το να αφήνω/νουμε κάθε αδαή, παντελώς άσχετο, να γράφει ότι τεχνική ασυναρτησία θέλει, πλήρως ατεκμηρίωτη θεωρητικώς (και πρακτικώς κατά περίπτωση) δεν μπορεί να είναι υπό διαπραγμάτευση επειδή ίσως είναι "ερασιτεχνικά ασχολούμενος" που ξύπνησε ο παλινπαιδισμός του, τις γραφικοτεχνικές του αναζητήσεις!!! 
Το αν σε κουράζω, πρήζω ή όχι, είναι θέμα οπτικής! Εσύ ως άνθρωπος & ως μηχανικός αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αν επιμένει ένας εμπειρικοερασιτέχνης να λέει ότι του έρθει ή πιστεύει σε τομείς του αντικειμένου σου, κάνε πέρα, μην τον διορθώνεις, άστον να παραπλανά τους γύρω σου!!! Είναι και αυτός μάλλον ένας τρόπος αποδοχής της αμάθειας, και μηδενισμού της διαφοροποίησης σου & των γνωσεών σου, από τους άσχετους!!! 
Είνα βέβαιο ότι έτσι θα καταλήξουμε να μαθαίνουμε τελικά και στις σχολές αυτά που γράφουν οι αδαείς, αφού θα επικρατήσει μέσω της ανεκτικότητας μας, η πλήρης ασχετοσύνη! Θα βρεθείς στον "μεσαίωνα" τεχνικά! Και τότε ούτε έλεος δεν θα του λες, ούτε τρίχα της κόμμης σου θα πέφτει διαβάζωντάς τους, γιατί θα έχεις εκπαιδευτεί σύμφωνα με τις 'θεόσταλτες γνώσεις' τους!!!  Εγώ δεν προτίθεμαι να συμμετάσχω αμαχητή στην ισοπέδωση σου/μας εξ'αιτίας μιας απαλλαγής του λόγο βλακείας & ερασιτεχνισμού, επειδή ίσως να 'κουραστεί' ένας μηχανικός που κάθεται και παρακολουθεί μόνο! 





> Κάποια στιγμή θέλησα *να σχολιάσω και να λύσω κάποιες απορίες με ένα ιδιόμορφο ταλαντωτή*, στο περιβόητο θέμα με την 504, με τους εμπλεκόμενους στην διαμάχη αυτή. Αρχικά *αυτό που κατάλαβα από τα γραφόμενα* τόσο του srf αλλά και *του άθικτον*, είναι ότι και οι δύο *έχουν τις εμπειρίες τους και εν τέλη ένα υπόβαθρο*. Δεν θέλω *να πάρω το μέρος υπέρ κάποιου* αλλά η διαμάχη αυτή θα μπορούσε να ήταν μια *αντιπαράθεση τεκμηριωμένων απόψεων και γνώσεων* και όχι αφορισμών εκατέρωθεν.
> Π.χ "Ναι κύριε δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε ένα λεντάκι αντι διόδου βάρικαπ για τον λόγο αυτό κλπ" ή "θα βάλουμε ένα λεντ ή μια δίοδο ως λύση ανάγκης και μόνο"
> Θέλω να πω ότι *με ειρωνείες και σχόλια του τύπου ο ''τάδε τύπος που πηδ αγοράκια''* κλπ, αυτομάτως δημιουργούν μια εντύπωση σ αυτόν που τα διαβάζει ότι αυτός που τα γράφει τελικά δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί σοβαρός και η όποια παιδεία και γνώση επί του αντικειμένου που διαθέτει γκρεμίζεται στα μάτια του αναγνώστη.
> Εν κατακλείδι, αν φίλτατοι srf και αθικτον θέλετε από ένα τέτοιο θέμα να μάθουν αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν, κάντε στην άκρη την κόντρα και γράψτε με επιχειρήματα και γνώσεις, δημοσιεύσεις ώστε αυτό το θέμα να γίνει επισημασμένο και όχι...αναθεματισμένο.



electron αλήθεια πήρες απάντηση σε αυτόν τον 'ιδιόμορφο ταλαντωτή' σου? Την καταννοησες την όποια απάντηση έλαβες? Σε βοήθησε τελικά το υπόβαθρο & η εμπειρία του έταιρου καππαδόκη? Γιατί αν θυμάμαι επίσης καλά, ένα άλλος τρίτος, πλην εμού εννοώ, σου εξηγούσε!!! Όχι βέβαια, δεν τίθεται θέμα σύνταξης με το ένα ή το άλλο μέρος! Στο είχα γράψει και τότε αν δεν κάνω λάθος... 
Όσο για τις ειρωνείες ή τα σχόλια... είναι καλύτερα να μην παραφράζεις ότι έγραψα, γιατί προσέχω το τι και πως γράφω κάτι. Το πως ο καθένας θα το αντιληφθεί είναι δικό του θέμα, από το τι ο ίδιος ήδη γνωρίζει επί ενός θέματος! Η ανάγνωση πολλές φορές αφήνει στον αναγνώστη να υποθέσει ότι βάσει των γνώσεών του μπορεί! Άλλος το βλέπει αθώα άλλος το βλέπει πρόστυχα, λόγο της γνωσης που έχει ο καθένας επί του συγκεκριμένου ζητήματος!!! 
Σαφώς και δεν θα είμαι σοβαρός, για όποιον έχει την γνώση όπως ίσως εσύ, να κρίνει με ότι γνωρίζει, κατά το 'ο κόσμος το έχει βούκινο & αυτός κρυφό καμάρι'! Αν πραγματικά θα με ενδιέφερε κάποτε να κριθώ από άλλους για την σοβαρότητά μου ή μη, θα απευθυνόμουν μόνο σε αυτούς που ΔΕΝ έχουν γνώσεις!!! Γιατί τελικώς είναι πιό αθώα σκεπτόμενοι, και ίσως πιό σοβαροί από αγνωστικούς γνώστες που θα επιλέγουν αυτομάτως, το πρόστυχο, από όσα ήδη γνωρίζουν σε ένα θέμα! 
Και πραγματικά εσύ γράφεις κάτι με τον φόβο μήπως σε κρίνει ο Χ ή Ψ που μπορεί να ξέρει ή να μην ξέρει τίποτα, ή γράφεις ότι πιστεύεις, γνωρίζεις, και  μπορείς να υποστηρίζεις με τεκμηρίωση΄ως σωστό, άσχετα με το πως θα κριθείς από αδαείς ή μη? Σε ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως να είσαι αρεστός ή να είσαι σωστός? Προτιμάς το ευγενή & παντελώς λάθος, από έναν αγένή (κατά την αυθαίρετη & υποκειμενική πάντα κρίση σου) σωστό, λόγο? Σαφώς ένας ευγενής & σωστός λόγος είναι το βέλτιστον! Αλλά όταν ο κατ'εσέ ή άλλους ίσως, ό "ευγενής" & παντελώς λάθος έχει εξ' αρχής προσβάλλει αγενέστατα τον κατ'εσέ ή άλλους ίσως "αγενή" & σωστό, τα περιθώρια ευγενούς αντιμετώπισης του πανασχετίδη στενεύουν τραγικά! Ειδικά όταν ΔΕΝ καταλαβαίνει ότι είναι λάθος σε όσα λέει και συνεχίζει να προκαλεί με αερολογίες! 
Πότε συνέβησαν αυτά? Επειδή φαίνεται ότι τόσο η παρατηρικότητα όσο & η μνήμη είναι κοντή... σε παραπέμπω προς 'φρεσκάριμσα' της RAM στο αρχικό μήνυμά μου, πρώτης "στενής επαφής" με τον ανεκδιήγητο Πάπα!!! 




> Καλημέρα... 
> Στο θέμα με την "πτώση" τάσεως στο LC ενός πομπού... να μου επιτρέψετε να σας πω ότι όσοι το έχουν διαπιστώσει με μετρήσεις κιόλας... να πετάξουν χτες τα όργανα που χρησιμοποίησαν! .........



Εδώ σαφώς είμαι "αγενής" κατά τα προτυπά σου? Σωστός είμαι βάσει των ίδιων αυτών προτύπων σου? Αν ναι, είμαι "αγενής & σωστός" κατ' εσέ! Αν όχι, πως με χαρακτηρίζεις? 

Τώρα σε παραπέμπω στην διέυθυνση της RAM που μου απαντάει ο 'ευγενής" Πάπας!!! 




> ...η πτωση τασεως ... οτι σε πομπο *με τρανζιστορ* η πτωση ...
> *Σου θυμιζω* ομως οτι *το κυκλωμα εξοδου εχει διαφορες* γιατι *οι μηχανικοι* εχουν φροντισει ο συντονισμος να εχει ακριβεια,γιατι στα μεγαλα "watt" καιγονται στο δευτερολεπτο,ενω *η λαμπα αντεχει, οποτε δεν χρειαστηκε κανεις να βελτιωσει το κυκλωμα συντονισμου, το οποιο στηριζεται σε επαγωγικους μετ/στες οι οποιοι πρεπει να λειτουργησουν ως φορτιο (αρα μεγαλη πτωση τασεως)* αλλιως η ενεργεια δεν θα μπορει να μεταφερθει στο επομενο σταδιο. 
> *Η διαφορα λοιπον απο λαμπα σε "τρανζιστορ" ειναι μεγαλη*. * Εμεις δουλευουμε λαμπες* φιλε Γιωργο (srf) και γι'αυτες γραφουμε , *εσυ δουλευεις τρανζιστορ* οπως δειχνει το λογοτυπο σου αλλα και τ'ονομα σου.
> Αν μου επιτρεπεις, το γεγονος οτι προφανως δεν κατανοησες την αναλυση που εκανα, δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και λαθος, με αγαπη στο λεω χωρις να εχω διαθεση να σε στεναχωρεσω. Γεωργιος (*αθικτον*).



Εκτός της 'ευγενείας' στο κλείσιμο... τίποτα άλλο βλέπεις? Η αυτή είναι υπεραρκετή να σε/σας τυφλώσει? Είναι 'ευγενής' ο άνθρωπος που κοινός μου λεεί ότι ΔΕΝ έχω ιδέα από λάμπες γιατί το αβατάρ μου δείχνει ένα... τρανζίστορ!!! Δεν λέω για το όνομα... γιατί οι δεδομένα & αποδεδειγμένα πλέον ανύπαρκτες γνώσεις του στα Ηλεκτρονικά, δεν του επιτρέψαν να υποθέσει ότι μπορεί να σημαίνει την θεμελιώδη ιδιότητα της συχνότητος ιδιοσυντονισμού που είναι το ανάλογο της προσωπικότητας! 
Είναι ευγενής ο Πάπας, όταν μου λεεί ότι δεν ξέρω τι γράφω, γιατί στις λυχνίες στο κύκλωμα εξόδου υπάρχει φορτίο... ενώ στα τρανζίστορ μάλλον κατά αυτόν θα υπάρχει αντιβαρύτητα!!! 
Είναι 'ευγενής' ο πανασχετίδης που μου λέει ότι το κύκλωμα εξόδου ΕΧΕΙ διαφορές στα τρανζίστορ, όταν ΕΓΩ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΑ ΚΑΝ ΣΕ ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡ! Είναι σαφέστατα ευγενής και ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ ένας αδαής... που θέλει να ΘΥΜΙΖΕΙ σε έναν άλλον ότι ΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ !!! έκαναν το Χ στα τρανζίστορ και το Ψ δεν το έκαναν στις λυχνίες, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΠΟΤΕ!!! Μάλλον ως ΑΡΧΗ (ιδιο) ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ θα το γνωρίζει καλά αυτό!!! 
Είναι "ευγενής & σοβαρός" κατά τα μέτρα σου/σας ο ανεκδιήγητα προκλητικός Πάπας, που θεωρεί ότι έχει ΑΝΑΛΥΣΕΙ κιόλας ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΑ κάτι, ώστε ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΝΝΟΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ!!! 
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ & ΣΤΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ, πέραν της 'ευγενείας' του, που σας αρέσει? 
*Άσε ρε... "electron" 
Προτιμάω να με αντιμετωπίζεις εσύ ή όποιος όμοιός σου κριτής, ως "αγενή" ή ότι άλλο... παρά "ευγενή" κατά το πρότυπα αυτής της υποκριτικοπροσβλητικής "ευγένειας" ενός πανάσχετου!!!*

----------


## SRF

> Μιλάτε όλοι την ίδια γλώσσα, για το ίδιο πράγμα;
> Έχετε ξεκαθαρίσει τις διαφορές ανάμεσα στα:
> Αυτοταλάντωτο - Pll - Κρυσταλλικός ταλαντωτής
> Ταλάντωση και ενίσχυση στην ίδια συχνότητα - Πολλαπλασιασμός
> Χαρακτηριστικά κρυσταλλικού ταλαντωτή - Χαρακτηριστικά ταλάντωσης με LC
> Wbfm - Nbfm - Stereo - Rds
> Bw φωνής - Bw μουσικής - Bw Stereo - Bw Rds
> .... κ.α πολλά ;



Μιλάμε στο ΑΝ γίνεται, με χρήση ΟΠΟΙΑΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ γνωστής και υπαρκτής τεχνικής! Αν καθορίσουμε συγκεκριμένους περιορισμούς, τότε κάθε τεχνική έχει τα προτερήματά της και τα μεονεκτήματά της! Κάποιες θα καταστούν υπό συγκεκριμένους περιορισμούς ανεφάρμοστες, και κάποιες όχι! 
Αλλά το ΑΝ γίνεται η δεν γίνεται FM με διαμορφωμένο τον κρυσταλλικό ταλαντωτή είναι το ζητούμενο! Το ποιοί περιορισμοί θα ισχύσουν ή όχι κατά περίπτωση χρήσης και κατά τον σχεδιασμό, τεχνική κλπ, έπεται του αν γίνεται ή όχι! 
Βέβαια όλα αυτά είναι σχετικά με το αν _το ερώτημα είναι ποιος είναι επαγγελματίας !
Με την πρώτη ματιά είναι αυτός που έχει σαν επάγγελμα-ζει από την συγκεκριμένη τέχνη-επιστήμη, αυτός που την έχει σπουδάσει.
Αρκούν όμως αυτά; Κατά την άποψή η μου όχι, γιατί όλοι ξέρουμε ότι στον Ελλαδικό χώρο ισχύει το ότι δηλώσεις και από την άλλη αν μπεις (στη Χ σχολή), σίγουρα θα βγεις!
Και μαζί με τον πρώτο θα βγεί και και ο τελευταίος, που πήγε για την αναβολή.
Και άντε και βγήκες ...αρκεί αυτό ;
Και πάλι όχι και ας βγήκες πρώτος γιατί χρειάζεται και η τριβή πάνω στο αντικείμενο.
Πάντως το να ανάψεις ένα led (έστω και με pic) δεν σε κάνει αυτόματα και συγγραφέα ηλεκτρονικών_, όπως είπε και κάποιος σοφός παραπάνω...

----------


## tzitzikas

διαφωνώ με το ύφος σου και με το να γεμίζει ενα τεχνικό τοπικ με φιλοσοφικές παρά με τεχνικές αναλύσεις. Μπορείς ευγενικά να απαντήσεις σε κάποιον που θεωρείς οτι αυτά που γράφει είναι λάθος, και να επισημάνεις το λαθος του και να τεκμηριώσεις την δική σου άποψη που θεωρείς σωστή. Και επειδή έχω παρακολουθήσει της σχετικές συζητήσεις στις οποιες έχεις συμμετάσχει εσύ μάλλον τις γεμίζεις με φιλοσοφικές συζητήσεις κρίνοντας τους άλλους με ειρωνικό πάντα ύφος, παρά προσφέρεις τις τεχνικές σου γνώσεις σε αυτές.
Θα εκτιμούσαμε ιδιαίτερα αν δεν έκανες το 1ο αλλα το 2ο.
Και εγω εκτιμώ πολύ περισσότερο έναν με ελλιπείς γνώσεις που προσπαθεί να μάθει παραπάνω, παρά έναν με γνώσεις που κρίνει τους πρώτους με τέτοιο ύψος.

----------

αθικτον (12-03-12)

----------


## SRF

> διαφωνώ με το ύφος σου και με το να γεμίζει ενα τεχνικό τοπικ με φιλοσοφικές παρά με τεχνικές αναλύσεις. Μπορείς ευγενικά να απαντήσεις σε κάποιον που θεωρείς οτι αυτά που γράφει είναι λάθος, και να επισημάνεις το λαθος του και να τεκμηριώσεις την δική σου άποψη που θεωρείς σωστή. Και επειδή έχω παρακολουθήσει της σχετικές συζητήσεις στις οποιες έχεις συμμετάσχει εσύ μάλλον τις γεμίζεις με φιλοσοφικές συζητήσεις κρίνοντας τους άλλους με ειρωνικό πάντα ύφος, παρά προσφέρεις τις τεχνικές σου γνώσεις σε αυτές.
> Θα εκτιμούσαμε ιδιαίτερα αν δεν έκανες το 1ο αλλα το 2ο.
> Και εγω εκτιμώ πολύ περισσότερο έναν με ελλιπείς γνώσεις που προσπαθεί να μάθει παραπάνω, παρά έναν με γνώσεις που κρίνει τους πρώτους με τέτοιο ύψος.



Απολύτως σεβατή η άποψή σου! Συμπερασματικά, απλά διαφωνούμε ριζικώς...  :Wink:

----------


## kiros

> Και εγω εκτιμώ πολύ περισσότερο *έναν με ελλιπείς γνώσεις που προσπαθεί να μάθει παραπάνω*, παρά έναν με γνώσεις που κρίνει τους πρώτους με τέτοιο ύψος.



Ο συγκεκριμμένος δεν προσπαθεί να μάθει, αλλά προσπαθεί να επιβάλει τις λανθασμένες γνώσεις του.

----------

SRF (11-03-12)

----------


## SRF

> Ο συγκεκριμμένος δεν προσπαθεί να μάθει, αλλά προσπαθεί να επιβάλει τις λανθασμένες γνώσεις του.



Ναι! Αυτό ακριβώς είναι που προσπαθώ να αναδείξω & να αποτρέψω!!! Αλλά δυστυχώς έχω αρχίσει να πείθομαι από την σοφότατη ομήγυρη ότι τελικώς δεν ξέρω τι λέω και μάλλον έχει δίκιο ο Πάπας!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiros

> Ειναι ατοπο να ισχυριζομαι οτι ειμαι ειδικος στο απλουστερο κυκλωμα "rf" που υπαρχει.
> Παντως το κολπο με το "Led" δοκιμασε το εχει πλακα. Θα λες δεν ειναι δυνατον!
> *Μόνος σου το ανακάλυψες;
> *Οταν ειμασταν μικροι ψαχναμε να βρουμε την ΒΑ102
> Και σταματουσαμε την κατασκευη επειδη ελειπε αυτο το σημαντικο υλικο! 
> *Τότε υπήρχαν παντού
> *Που να ξεραμε οτι κανουν τα παντα.
> *Τώρα που το ανακάλυψες έχεις αποκτήσει τον τίτλο ειδικός στην 504 (απλουστερο κυκλωμα "rf" που υπαρχει)
> *



.........

----------


## kiros

> Ναι! Αυτό ακριβώς είναι που προσπαθώ να αναδείξω & να αποτρέψω!!! Αλλά δυστυχώς έχω αρχίσει να πείθομαι από την σοφότατη ομήγυρη ότι τελικώς δεν ξέρω τι λέω και μάλλον έχει δίκιο ο Πάπας!!!



Την Ελληνική γλώσσα είναι λίγο δύσκολο να την διαχειριστεί κάποιος...... :Biggrin:

----------


## tzitzikas

> Ο συγκεκριμμένος δεν προσπαθεί να μάθει, αλλά προσπαθεί να επιβάλει τις λανθασμένες γνώσεις του.



νομίζω οι περισσότεροι αντιλαμβανόμαστε οτι τα περισσότερα που λεεί είναι μπαρούφες, και για όσους δεν τις αντιλαμβάνονται (τις μπαρουφες), επανέρχομαι στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου, όπου έγραψα <<Μπορείς ευγενικά να απαντήσεις σε κάποιον που θεωρείς οτι αυτά που  γράφει είναι λάθος, και να επισημάνεις το λαθος του και να τεκμηριώσεις  την δική σου άποψη που θεωρείς σωστή>>.
Το να γράφουμε όμως πολυσέλιδα φιλοσοφικά μυνήματα σε ένα τεχνικό φόρουμ τουλάχιστον κουράζουν όλους τους υπολοίπους και δεν έχουν να προσφέρουν εντελώς τίποτα στην συζήτηση.





> Την Ελληνική γλώσσα είναι λίγο δύσκολο να την διαχειριστεί κάποιος......



και επίσης διαφωνώ και με τον τρόπο γραφής, δεν είναι όλοι φιλόλογοι εδώ οι Μπαμπινιώτηδες, ένα τεχνικό φόρουμ είναι, όπου κάποιοι που το παρακολουθούν και συμμετέχουν μπορεί να είναι απλά απόφοιτοι γυμνασίου ή ακόμα και δημοτικού. Θεωρώ οτι η χρήση της Ελληνικής απο τον SRF κατα αυτό τον τρόπο, γίνεται καθαρά για θέμα εντυπωσιασμού.

----------


## MacGyver

Θεωρώ ότι κατανοώ απόλυτα τα γραφόμενα και ίσως εννοούμενα (με κάποια επιφύλαξη) του καθενός.
Όπως και ότι μπορώ με 'μεγάλη ακρίβεια' να ξεχωρίσω την επαγγελματική του κατάρτιση , την οποία και δεν αμφισβητώ.
Όμως όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το φόρουμ για μάθηση δεν νομίζω να ξεκαθαρίζουν και να απομονώνουν το 'δια ταύτα' στα περισσότερα θέματα.
Θυσιάζεται η λεπτομέρεια και χάνεται στον βωμό της αντιπαλότητας.
Από την άλλη να πω ότι αυτή η αντιπαλότητα (σε λογικά πλαίσια) είναι το αλάτι και το πιπέρι της κουβέντας.

----------


## electron

Σταύρο θα συμφωνίσω μαζί σου, όπως και με τον προλαλλήσαντα Παναγιώτη. Σκοπός δεν είναι με τον τρόπο γραφής μας να εντυπωσιάζουμε τον συνομιλητή μας για το πόσο καλοί γνώστες είμαστε. Γεώργιε (srf), ότι έχεις γνώσεις, κάποιος άλλος συνάδελφος το καταλαβαίνει πολύ εύκολα. Δεν χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια αυτό, όμως αν το ειρωνικό ύφος απουσίαζε από τα γραφόμενά σου όλα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα. Εντάξει, είναι βλάκειες για παράδειγμα αυτά που αναφέρει ο αθικτον; Πες του με τρόπο που να μην είναι εριστικός ότι "αγαπητέ άθικτον διαφωνώ μαζί σου γιατί αυτά που λες είναι παντελώς εμπειρικά και δεν συνάδουν με την θεωρία η οποία λέει άλλα". Αν ο αθικτον επιμένει απλά δεν επιμένεις εσύ, γιατί οι υπόλοιποι σχετικοί ή μη αναγνώστες θα ψαχτούν ή θα καταλάβουν το ορθό των γραφόμενων από τους δυό σας.
Οι χαρακτηρισμοί δημοσίως σε ανθρώπους που στην τελική δεν γνωρίζουμε δεν νομίζω ότι ωφελούν ή βοηθούν σε κάτι.

----------

αθικτον (12-03-12), 

patent61 (15-07-12)

----------


## yet!

Λοιπον παιδια το μηχανηματακι ειναι ετοιμο... Η κατασκευη δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο αλλα ακολουθει το ερασιτεχνικο πνευμα της εποχης του... Για τα νηματα εφτειαξα το κυκλωμα με συνεχες που μου εδωσε ο φιλος Αθικτος και το ευχαριστω πολυ δημοσια για αυτο... Ο Βομβος μειωθηκε αισθητα.... Τα γραμματα στην προσοψη τα εγραψα με παλια Letraset εκεινης της εποχης...Μετα για να μην φευγουν χρησιμοποιησα λακ σπρευ για τα μαλια....Ιδεα και.... ευγενης χορηγια της Κοπελιας μου.... Οσο για την Βαρικαπ που ζεσταινεται περιμενω να ερθουν καινουργιες και θα δουμε αν εχει η τωρινη Βαρικαπ καποιο προβλημα...κατι που πιστευω εγω... Στην αντιπαραθεση που γινεται εδω δεν θα λαβω μερος γιατι πιστευω οτι εδω ολα τα παιδια εχουν τις γνωσεις τους και τους σεβομαι ολους..Ειμαι της αποψης οτι ακομα και απο ενα ...μυρμηγκι μπορει να μαθει καποιος πολλα....Εμαθα πολλα απο αυτο εδω το Φορουμ και δεν μορω να κατηγορησω κανεναν.... Ολοι κατι ξερουν και ο καθε ενας καπου αλλου... Φιλικα... Χρηστος... DSC01889.jpgDSC01891.jpgDSC01896.jpgDSC01897.jpgDSC01898.jpg

----------


## TSAKALI

Δεν χρειαζεσαι καινουριες βαρικαπ,αρκει να μην εχει καει η παλια,
απλα βαλε μικροτερο πυκνωτη ,απο την βαρικαπ προς το πηνιο ταλαντωσης,
βαλε ενα 4,7πικο και αν συνεχιζει να ζεσταινεται βαλε 3,3 πικο.
τι πυκνωτη εχει εκει τωρα?

----------

αθικτον (12-03-12)

----------


## αθικτον

> Αγαπητε Αθικτον ριξε μια ματια εδω http://www.solorb.com/elect/misc/VXOFMbug1/.Υπαρχει ενα απλο σχεδιακι πως μπορει να δουλεψει ενας κρυσταλλικος ταλαντωτης με διαμορφωση fm χρησιμοποιοντας varicap.



φιλτατε "σιλβερ" μικρομεταβολες στη συχνοτητα οντως μπορουν να γινουν. Ετσι,με μια 

μεταβαλομενη χωρητικοτητα,ρυθμιζεται η συχνοτητα στους κρυσταλους των γεννητριων στερεο.

Δεν μπορει ομως με ενα τοσο απλο κυκλωμα να εχουμε την ιδια αποκλιση στη διαμορφωση οπως 

μ'ενα "PLL"(για να μπορουμε να βαλουμε μουσικη). Μικτη διαμορφωση ισως να μπορει να κανει,καθαρο 

"fm" παντως δε θα'ναι. Πρεπει να λαβεις υποψιν σου βεβαια οτι πολλα κυκλωματα στο "νετ" δεν δουλευουν.

----------


## kiros

> φιλτατε "σιλβερ" μικρομεταβολες στη συχνοτητα οντως μπορουν να γινουν. Ετσι,με μια 
> 
> μεταβαλομενη χωρητικοτητα,ρυθμιζεται η συχνοτητα στους κρυσταλους των γεννητριων στερεο.
> 
> Δεν μπορει ομως με ενα τοσο απλο κυκλωμα να εχουμε την ιδια αποκλιση στη διαμορφωση οπως 
> 
> μ'ενα "PLL"(για να μπορουμε να βαλουμε μουσικη). Μικτη διαμορφωση ισως να μπορει να κανει,καθαρο 
> 
> "fm" παντως δε θα'ναι. Πρεπει να λαβεις υποψιν σου βεβαια οτι πολλα κυκλωματα στο "νετ" δεν δουλευουν.



Μία απλή ερώτηση. Η διαμόρφωση FM ξέρεις τι απόκλιση έχει;

----------


## silver

Προς Αθικτον.Ουδεν σχολιο.Οι αποψεις μας και οι θεσεις μας ειναι σαν δυο παραλληλες γραμμες που δεν θα συναντηθουν ποτε.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Προσπάθησα να παρακολουθήσω τη συνέχεια των αναρτήσεων αλλά κάπου κουράστηκα και τα παράτησα. Επειδή όμως είμαστε σε τεχνικό φόρουμ και θα πρέπει να βγαίνει και κάποια γνώση προτείνω να διαβάσετε το σχετικό θέμα στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο.
http://www.qrp.pops.net/PNJ.asp

----------


## αθικτον

> Προς Αθικτον.Ουδεν σχολιο.Οι αποψεις μας και οι θεσεις μας ειναι σαν δυο παραλληλες γραμμες που δεν θα συναντηθουν ποτε.



"srf" κοψε τη πλακα,μην παρουσιαζεσαι ως "silver" ή "kiros" ή "megavolt",με κουρασες και δεν ειμαι μονο εγω που το λεω.

----------


## moutoulos

> "srf" κοψε τη πλακα,μην παρουσιαζεσαι ως "silver" ή "kiros" ή "megavolt",με κουρασες 
> και δεν ειμαι μονο εγω που το λεω.



Γιώργο το ότι οι απόψεις σου δεν ταυτίζονται και με άλλους, δεν σημαίνει πως κάτω απο αυτούς,
 είναι ο άλλος Γιώργος (SRF). Ας μην "ξεσηκώνουμε" με τα λόγια μας. Ας επικεντρωθούμε στο thread
γιατί είναι κρίμα να καθόμαστε να σβήνουμε τα δικά σας που με τόσο κόπο γράφετε μηνύματα.

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------

patent61 (15-07-12)

----------


## silver

Αυτο στο εγραψα εγω και δεν εχω καμμια σχεση με τους υπολοιπους που αναφερεις αλλα ουτε και συνηθιζω να κανω διπλοεγγραφες.Αυτο μπορουν να στο βεβαιωσουν αρκετοι εδω μεσα που με γνωριζουν προσωπικα αλλα και καποιος απο τους διαχειριστες της σελιδας.Τωρα αν επιμενεις δικαιωμα σου.

----------


## αθικτον

> Ο συγκεκριμμένος δεν προσπαθεί να μάθει, αλλά προσπαθεί να επιβάλει τις λανθασμένες γνώσεις του.



"srf" κοψε τη πλακα,μην παρουσιαζεσαι ως "kiros" ή "silver" ή "megavolt",με κουρασες και δεν ειμαι μονο εγω που το λεω. 

Και ευχαριστεις και τον εαυτο σου απο πανω,ελεος.

----------


## savnik

Στου κουφού την πόρτα όσο θέλεις βρόντα.

----------


## αθικτον

> Ο συγκεκριμμένος δεν προσπαθεί να μάθει, αλλά προσπαθεί να επιβάλει τις λανθασμένες γνώσεις του.



Σιγουρα εχεις καταλαβει "srf" τι εννοει ο φιλος τζιτζικας.

Εχεις γινει κουραστικος και προβλεψιμος.

----------


## αθικτον

> Είναι 'ευγενής' ο άνθρωπος που κοινός μου λεεί ότι ΔΕΝ έχω ιδέα από λάμπες;



Ναι ειναι,οταν φερεται καλα ακομα και σ'αυτον που εχει προσβαλει δεκαδες ανθρωπους εδω μεσα.

Και ο ισχυρισμος μου δεν ηταν υβριστικος αλλα η αληθεια και να γιατι:

Στο "μυθος φμ" εσυ ο ιδιος ειπες οτι δεν εχεις ασχοληθει ποτε με τετοιες κατασκευες των κατπτυστων,οπως εσυ χαρακτηρισες,ραδιοπειρατων.


Οταν ειδα τον τροπο και τους γελοιους λογους που με κριτικαριζες (πχ την τιμη ενος πυκνωτη) καταλαβα οτι δεν ειχες πειραματιστει με πομπους με λαμπες και αν και ειχα δει την αγενεια σου προς αλλους φιλους αλλα και τον προσβλητικο τροπο προς εμενα,παλι προσπαθησα να στο φερω ευγενικα. 

Δηλαδη δεν ημουν υποκριτικα ευγενικος οπως λες,αλλα ευγενικος ακομα και στον αγενή...

----------


## αθικτον

> Γιώργο το ότι οι απόψεις σου δεν ταυτίζονται και με άλλους, δεν σημαίνει πως κάτω απο αυτούς,
>  είναι ο άλλος Γιώργος (SRF). Ας μην "ξεσηκώνουμε" με τα λόγια μας. Ας επικεντρωθούμε στο thread
> γιατί είναι κρίμα να καθόμαστε να σβήνουμε τα δικά σας που με τόσο κόπο γράφετε μηνύματα.
> 
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ



Καλησπερα φιλε Γρηγορη. Εχω δει την ευγενεια σου και η τεχνικη σου καταρτιση,εμπνεει το σεβασμο σε ολους.


Η λερναια υδρα ειχε πολλα κεφαλια:

1) Εχω "μαιλ" απο φιλο εδω στο "φορουμ" οτι στο θεμα "μυθος fm" οτι ποτε δεν ηταν ταυτοχρονα μεσα. Οταν απαντουσε με το ενα ονομα ,οι αλλοι δυο ελειπαν παντα.

Ακομη του εκανε μια ερωτηση παγιδα για την περιοχη διαμονης του για την αποσταση εκπομπης απο μια γνωστη πλατεια της περιοχης και αυτος δεν ηξερε ν'απαντησει. Αν οντως ηταν απο'κει,δε θα'ξερε;


2) Το δευτερο και τριτο αποδεικτικο θα στο στειλω με "πμ".

(για να μην τα μαθει).

Εχω στεναχωρεθει πολυ μ'αυτη την κατασταση,διμιουργησε λαθος εντυπωσεις για μενα και επληξε το κυρος μου.

Εξαιτιας του ακομη κι ο φιλος "τζιτζικας" λεει οτι γραφω μπαρουφες.
Δεν εχω προσωπο εδω μεσα πια.

Ειχα πολλα να δωσω,αλλα τωρα μετα απο αυτα δεν μπορω.

Οταν ελεγα οτι αυτος θα σας κλεισει το "φορουμ" αυτο εννοουσα.

φιλικα,γιωργος.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Καλησπερα φιλε Γρηγορη. Εχω δει την ευγενεια σου και η τεχνικη σου καταρτιση,εμπνεει το σεβασμο σε ολους.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Εχω "μαιλ" απο φιλο εδω στο "φορουμ" οτι στο θεμα "μυθος fm" οτι ποτε δεν ηταν ταυτοχρονα μεσα. Οταν απαντουσε με το ενα ονομα ,οι αλλοι δυο ελειπαν παντα.
> 
> Ακομη του εκανε μια ερωτηση παγιδα για την περιοχη διαμονης του για την αποσταση εκπομπης απο μια γνωστη πλατεια της περιοχης και αυτος δεν ηξερε ν'απαντησει. Αν οντως ηταν απο'κει,δε θα'ξερε;
> 
> 
> ...



μη μας κρατάς σε αγωνια ...

----------


## αθικτον

> Λοιπον παιδια το μηχανηματακι ειναι ετοιμο... Η κατασκευη δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο αλλα ακολουθει το ερασιτεχνικο πνευμα της εποχης του... Για τα νηματα εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα με συνεχες που μου εδωσε ο φιλος Αθικτος και το ευχαριστω πολυ δημοσια για αυτο... Ο Βομβος μειωθηκε αισθητα.... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30543Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30547



Καλημερα φιλε "yet!".Ειχα δει απο χθες την γλυκεια κατασκευη σου,αλλα δεν μπορεσα να απαντησω.

Χαιρομαι που τιμησες το σχεδιο που σου'στειλα κατασκευαζοντας το.

Βλεπωντας τις φωτογραφιες σου συγκινηθηκα...

Ειχα και'γω ενα τετοιο κουτι που ειχα φτιαξει μια ελ504 και το'κανα δωρο σ'ενα φιλο.

Εκεινο δεν ειχε ιχνος βομβου,γιατι ειχε σταθεροποιηση τασεως παντου μ'ενα συνθετο 
κυκλωμα ειδικα σχεδιασμενου τροφοδοτικου,το οποιο θα στο δωσω γιατι οπως ειπα σε αλλο "ποστ"
ειδα οτι αγαπας το αυτοταλαντωτο.

Θα στο στειλω με "e mail" γιατι δεν θελω να το δημοσιευσω.

Με φιλικους χαιρετισμους απο την πατριδα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## nikknikk4

-----------------

----------


## nikknikk4

> Καλημερα φιλε "yet!".Ειχα δει απο χθες την γλυκεια κατασκευη σου,αλλα δεν μπορεσα να απαντησω.
> 
> Χαιρομαι που τιμησες το σχεδιο που σου'στειλα κατασκευαζοντας το.
> 
> Βλεπωντας τις φωτογραφιες σου συγκινηθηκα...
> 
> Ειχα και'γω ενα τετοιο κουτι που ειχα φτιαξει μια ελ504 και το'κανα δωρο σ'ενα φιλο.
> 
> Εκεινο δεν ειχε ιχνος βομβου,γιατι ειχε σταθεροποιηση τασεως παντου μ'ενα συνθετο 
> ...



μη μας κρατάς σε αγωνια ...

----------


## αθικτον

> μη μας κρατάς σε αγωνια ...



Γιατι ενδιαφερεσαι να μαθεις; Και το γραφεις μαλιστα δυο φορες; Αγαπας τον "srf"; υποπτο αυτο...

Εχω διαβασει τα αλλα σου "ποστ" σε αλλα θεματα και ειδα οτι διαπληκτιζεσαι με κοσμο εδω μεσα,γι'αυτο στο ξεκαθαριζω απ'την αρχη:

Αν με πειραξεις,θα σε πειραξω. Αν εισαι φιλικος θα σε σεβαστω.

Μην πεις οτι δε στο'πα... Και να σου θυμισω αυτο που'γραψα πιο πανω: 

Η λερναια υδρα ειχε πολλα κεφαλια...

----------


## nikknikk4

> Γιατι ενδιαφερεσαι να μαθεις; Και το γραφεις μαλιστα δυο φορες; Αγαπας τον "srf"; υποπτο αυτο...
> 
> Εχω διαβασει τα αλλα σου "ποστ" σε αλλα θεματα και ειδα οτι διαπληκτιζεσαι με κοσμο εδω μεσα,γι'αυτο στο ξεκαθαριζω απ'την αρχη:
> 
> Αν με πειραξεις,θα σε πειραξω. Αν εισαι φιλικος θα σε σεβαστω.
> 
> Μην πεις οτι δε στο'πα... Και να σου θυμισω αυτο που'γραψα πιο πανω: 
> 
> Η λερναια υδρα ειχε πολλα κεφαλια...



γιατί ανακοινώνεις δημόσια οτι εχεις κάποια μυστικά και τα στελνεις με E-MAIL ?

στείλτα *ΧΩΡΙΣ* να μας το ανακοινώνεις προσπαθώντας να δημιουργήσεις εντυπώσεις

----------


## nikknikk4

> Γιατι ενδιαφερεσαι να μαθεις; Και το γραφεις μαλιστα δυο φορες; Αγαπας τον "srf"; υποπτο αυτο...
> 
> Εχω διαβασει τα αλλα σου "ποστ" σε αλλα θεματα και ειδα οτι διαπληκτιζεσαι με κοσμο εδω μεσα,γι'αυτο στο ξεκαθαριζω απ'την αρχη:
> 
> Αν με πειραξεις,θα σε πειραξω. Αν εισαι φιλικος θα σε σεβαστω.
> 
> Μην πεις οτι δε στο'πα... Και να σου θυμισω αυτο που'γραψα πιο πανω: 
> 
> Η λερναια υδρα ειχε πολλα κεφαλια...



οσο για αυτά αστο... *παίξε με το... λεντάκι σου* !

----------


## savnik

> Γιατι ενδιαφερεσαι να μαθεις; Και το γραφεις μαλιστα δυο φορες; *Αγαπας τον "srf";* υποπτο αυτο...
> 
> Εχω διαβασει τα αλλα σου "ποστ" σε αλλα θεματα και ειδα οτι διαπληκτιζεσαι με κοσμο εδω μεσα,γι'αυτο στο ξεκαθαριζω απ'την αρχη:
> 
> Αν με πειραξεις,θα σε πειραξω. Αν εισαι φιλικος θα σε σεβαστω.
> 
> Μην πεις οτι δε στο'πα... Και να σου θυμισω αυτο που'γραψα πιο πανω: 
> 
> Η λερναια υδρα ειχε πολλα κεφαλια...



Φαίνεται ότι τον αγαπάν πολλά άτομα.

----------


## panayiotis1

Το μισο θέμα ειναι τσακωμοι και καραγκιοζιλίκια. Μετα απο 5 χρονια που κάποιος θα ψαχνει να μαθει κατι για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα, θα σπαταλησει το μισο του χρονο να διαβαζει αν κάνουν τα λεντακια για διαμόρφωση και αμα ο srf έχει καμια 10αρια κλώνους στο φορουμ. Ξεκολλάτε γμτ μια φορά και γραψτε κατι που ξερετε για να μάθουμε εμείς που δε ξερουμε. Μη το μ@μ@τε ετσι, ξενερωνει  και κουραζεται οποιος προσπαθει να παρακολουθησει ρε αλανια! αμαν!

----------


## tzitzikas

το θέμα ανέβασε πολλά στάσιμα....... :Boo hoo!:  επίσης ο SRF εξαφανίστηκε. Αυτό ίσως βοηθήσει για να συνεχιστεί σωστά η συζήτηση

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Τότε οι λύσεις είναι απλές: καλή γείωση (του θέματος) ή φίλτρο (αποφυγής ανεπιθύμητων) ή οινοκατάνυξη σε σημείο αναφοράς εποχής (π.χ. disco boom-boom) διότι ως γνωστόν Οίνος ευφραίνει καρδίαν... Άλλωστε τι ψυχή (και τι αξία αντικειμενικά) έχει ένα αυτοκουνάμενο στις μέρες μας?

----------


## duomax03

Όπως θα έλεγε και ο SRF "Αυτό που λες είναι γνωστόν τοις πάσι."

----------


## tzitzikas

εγω θα πρότεινα ένα καλό LPF ωστε να κόβει τις άνω αρμονικές (SRF). Επίσης καλή γείωση του Αθικτον ώστε ότι RFιάσματα παρουσιάζει στο σασσί να πηγαίνουν στην γη για να μην χαλάει η διαμόρφωση. Βέβαια αν του αντικαταστήσεις την βάρικαπ με λεντάκι ίσως παραδόξως διαμορφώσει καλά και κρατήσει χαμηλά τις θερμοκρασίες στο κύκλωμα διαμόρφωσης.  :Biggrin: 
Και για τον SRF _<<εν οίδα_ ότι _ουδέν οίδα_>>  :Hammer:

----------


## panayiotis1

Oxi άλλα λεντακια ρε Πάνο!  :Dancing:   (οχι αλλο κάααααρβουνο ... :Tongue2:  )

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Βέβαια αν του αντικαταστήσεις την βάρικαπ με λεντάκι ίσως παραδόξως διαμορφώσει καλά και κρατήσει χαμηλά τις θερμοκρασίες στο κύκλωμα διαμόρφωσης.



Με τις συγκεκριμενοποήσεις αποκοπής των στασίμων υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να (τους) ανάψουν πάλι τα λεντάκια λόγω επιστροφών και να έχουμε πάλι παρατράγουδα στην είσοδο της διαμόρφωσης (AF IN)!

----------


## tzitzikas

> Με τις συγκεκριμενοποήσεις αποκοπής των στασίμων υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να (τους) ανάψουν πάλι τα λεντάκια λόγω επιστροφών και να έχουμε πάλι παρατράγουδα στην είσοδο της διαμόρφωσης (AF IN)!



Αρα για να αποφύγουμε τα προβλήματα που αναφέρεις η τελική μου προτασή μου ειναι δοκιμή βρακυκλώσης τους στο δευτερεύον ΜΣ 230v/20kv. Κατα την δοκιμή δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθούν ασφαλειοαποζεύκτες, ηλεκτρονόμοι σφαλμάτων και άλλες διατάξεις ασφαλείας. Για την σωστή ένδειξη τάσεως στο πρωτεύον όμως, θα συνδεθεί στο πρωτεύον ενδεικτική δίοδος led με την κατάλληλη βέβαια αντίσταση σε σειρά. 
Στην συνέχεια τα <<δοκίμια>> θα δεχθούν ανοδική τάση 10kv dc, τάση σκρην 1000vdc και στα νήματα 10v/20a. Στην έξοδο βέβαια θα υπάρχουν τα κατάλληλα φίλτρα.  :Brick wall: 
Στην είσοδο θα υπάρχει κρυσταλλικός ταλαντωτής πατέντα του Αθικτον. :Biggrin:  Η ενδειξη της συχνότητας θα γίνεται σε μπάρα led.

----------


## EL-504

2012-04-21 18.22.27.jpg Γειά χαρλα σε όλους. Μετά από πολλά χρόνια , ξεθάβοντας κάτι παλιά υλικά από την τότε ραδιερασιτεχνική εποχή (1990-1993) και επειρεασμένος από το φόρουμ δημιούργησα ένα 6146Β ΑΥΤΟΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΟ!!!! Παίζει άψογα και η εμβέλεια του με έχει ενθουσιάσει . Η Κατασκευή έγινε σ΄ένα παλιό κουτί τροφοδοτικού ενός παλαιού Η/Υ.

----------

αθικτον (05-06-12)

----------


## KOKAR

> 2012-04-21 18.22.27.jpg Γειά χαρλα σε όλους. Μετά από πολλά χρόνια , ξεθάβοντας κάτι παλιά υλικά από την τότε ραδιερασιτεχνική εποχή (1990-1993) και επειρεασμένος από το φόρουμ δημιούργησα ένα 6146Β ΑΥΤΟΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΟ!!!! Παίζει άψογα και η εμβέλεια του με έχει ενθουσιάσει . Η Κατασκευή έγινε σ΄ένα παλιό κουτί τροφοδοτικού ενός παλαιού Η/Υ.



*έχεις κανει όμως ενα τραγικό λάθος !
*
απο οτι βλεπω χρησιμοποιείς ανόρθωση δικτύου και αυτο μπορεί να ειναι απο επικίνδυνο εως θανατηφόρο !
ένας ριμαδο-μετασχηματιστής κοστίζει ελάχιστα και νομίζω οτι η ζωη του καθενός αξίζει τα χρήματα αυτά

----------

SRF (23-04-12), 

tzitzikas (24-04-12)

----------


## αθικτον

> δημιούργησα ένα 6146Β ΑΥΤΟΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΟ!!!! Παίζει άψογα και η εμβέλεια του με έχει ενθουσιάσει . Η Κατασκευή έγινε σ΄ένα παλιό κουτί τροφοδοτικού ενός παλαιού Η/Υ.



Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε Νικο γι'αυτο το ομορφο απλο αυτοταλαντωτο. Μ'αρεσει ο χωρος υλοποιησης: 

Ενα παλιο κουτι απο τροφοδοτικο υπολογιστη. Ποιος θα μπορουσε να το φανταστει. Αξιολογο κομματι,μην το χαλασεις, μετα απο χρονια θα σου θυμιζει τα παλια.

Βγαλτο και καμμια φωτο απο αλλη γωνια να το απολαυσουμε.

Πιστευω πως ειναι ομορφο γιατι ειναι απλο.

φιλικα και χριστός Ανέστη,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## Μηλων

ρώτησα εναν συνταξιούχο τεχνικό γείτονά μου και μου είπε πως μπορεί να μπούν σε σειρά βάρικαπ για να αντέχουν την τάση  και να αλλάξει ο πυκνωτής σε τιμή γύρω στα 2 πικο.

και σαυτό το κύκλωμα είχε αρχικά τρείς δίοδες σε σειρά.

δεν ξεχνάμε και την δίοδο μετα το l στα νήματα .
 το σχήμα είναι παγίδα.

----------


## Β52

Στο ποστ << ο μύθος των fm>> έγραψα για την 6146 που έφτιαξα τώρα μετά από πολλά χρόνια, να και οι φωτογραφίες προσέξτε το BY227 (γιάλινο) αντί βάρικαπ και το τρίμερ αντί 15pF, δουλύει άψογα και η λυχνία είναι μόνο 25 χρονών :Biggrin: DSC_0418.jpgDSC_0419.jpgDSC_0421.jpgDSC_0422.jpgDSC_0423.jpgDSC_0424.jpg

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Καλή χρονιά και υγεία,φίλε Νίκο η κατασκευή σου είναι πολύ όμορφη αλλά έχω μια ερώτηση.Μπορεί μια δίοδος ανόρθωσης (BY227) να αντικαταστήσει μια βάρικαπ 
αν ναι ποια η διαφόρα; Όμως η ανορθώτρια δίοδος δεν μεταβάλει τη χωρητικότητά της όπως η βάρικαπ απ'όσο ξέρω.

Φιλικά Άγγελος

----------


## Β52

Άγγελε γεια σου και καλή χρονιά!

Άργησα λίγο να μπώ αλλά έστω και αργά να σου απαντήσω ότι δεν είμαι ιδιέτερα γνώστης της ηλεκτρονικής και ούτε έχω τελειώση κάποια σχολή ηλεκτρονικών να σου πω τι κάνει το ένα και τι κάνει το άλλο!(οδηγός φορτηγού) Μπορώ μόνο να σε διαβαιβαιώσω ότι δουλεύει άψογα σε όλη την μπάντα (με λίγο πείραγμα και στο τρίμερ) και η διαμόρφωση είναι εφάμιλη των επαγγελματικών σταθμών και ανώτερη της ΒΒ105! Έτσι το δούλευα τη δεκαετία του 80' επίσεις να σου πω ότι ο πυκνωτής 1μf/35V στην είσοδο διαμόρφωσης απομονώνει το θόρυβο γείωσης που γινόταν αφόρητος τότε, αυτά ούτε τα είχα διαβάσει κάπου ούτε τα είχα δει, ένεκα του ότι μένω σε ένα χωριό απομονωμένο από τη κοντινότερη πηγή υλικών εκείνη την εποχή, θέμα πειραματισμών είναι όλα όσα θέτω εδώ μέσα, τώρα αν είναι σωστό ή όχι δε ξέρω, πάντως τότε δούλευε, και τώρα δουλεύει!

Ευχαριστώ για την απαντησή σου!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Δεν άντεξα στον πειρασμό να επαναλάβω κάποια χιλιοειπωμένα για τους παλαιότερους αλλά ας τα μαθαίνουν και οι νεότεροι. Λοιπόν οι 127 και η 255 BY όντως δούλευαν καλύτερα από την BB όχι γιατί ήταν κατάλληλες για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση στη διαμόρφωση αλλά γιατί η BB δεν απέδιδε ικανοποιητικά, αν και varicap. Το καλύτερο δε είναι ότι δεν καίγονται από RF και υπερδιαμόρφωση! Αν τώρα δεν διέθετες varicap και γέφυρα μετρήσεως ισχύος τότε η λύση ήταν διαμόρφωση από led το οποίο απέδιδε το ίδιο σωστά με τις δίοδες και είχες το πλεονέκτημα ότι συντόνιζες το μηχάνημα με βάσει το άναμμα του led από την RF, το οποίο θα έπρεπε ιδανικά να είναι σβηστό στο σημείο συντονισμού ενώ σε περίπτωση κακού συντονισμού άναβε μέχρι σημείου υπερθέρμανσης και κατόπιν παρέδιδε πνέυμα σε μία ατμόσφαιρα λεντοκαπνισμένη... Εμπειρική παρατήρηση λίγον... κουλή, που όμως ήταν περισσότερο ακριβής από άλλες αντίστοιχες όπως άναμμα λάμπας νήματος στον κονέκτορα εξόδου ή φθορισμού εξ αποστάσεων από την κεφάλα. Οπότε όχι λεφτά για περιττές varicap, ούτε καν μεταβλητούς συχνότητας. Βάζεις ένας κεραμεικό παράλληλα με 3 σπείρες και αραιώνοντας τες πας στην επιθυμητή συχνότητα. Και γιατί να χάνεις ισχύ από επαγωγικές συζεύξεις? Βάζεις μία παχιά φακή 1000pF/1KV στη μεσαία λήψη του τρίσπειρου πηνίου και το οδηγείς στον κονέκτορα εξόδου. Με έναν γκαζοτενεκιά και μία τρελλιάρα λάμπα είσαι στον αέρα!

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Γιώργο για την προσφορά σου.Οι πληροφορίες σου είναι πολύ χρήσιμες.Πιστεύω πως είναι καλό το ότι προσφέρεις τις γνώσεις σε μας τους νεότερους.Το κόλπο με το led είναι λίγο περίεργο το ίδιο και με τη λάμπα φθωρισμού :Confused1: .Είμαι περίεργος με την πρώτη ευκαιρία να το δοκιμάσω.Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## Β52

Το led το είχα δοκιμάσει και εγώ αλλά δε μου άρεσε από πλευράς όγκου διαμόρφωσης σε σχέση με το BY227 (το γιάλινο).
Χωρίς συντονιστικό στην έξοδο το δοκίμασα επίσεις αλλά στις δοκιμές παρέμβαλα την τότε ΕΡΤ στα VHF σε ακτίνα δέκα χιλιομέτρων γύρω από τη κεραία μου οπότε το εγκατέλειψα οριστικά, επίσεις το ίδιο σχέδιο με την 6146 το δούλεψα και με 504 και με 509 και με 807! Και τώρα που έχω μπει στη πρίζα θα το δοκιμάσω πάλι με 509 να δω αν το πετύχω. θα ανεβάσω φοτωγραφίες.

----------


## baltis

Καλημέρα σε όλους, έχω ξεκινήση να κατασκευάζω μια αυτοταλάντωτη 6146B εχω φτασει στην τελική βαθμίδα εξόδου, μήπως καποιος απο την παρέα μπορεί να με βοηθήση στέλνοντας μου κάποιες φωτογραφίες με την συνδεσμολογία των μεταβλητών πυκνωτών και των πηνίων.

----------


## radioamateur



----------


## baltis

Καλημέρα, και κάτι που ετοιμάζω σύντομα  1325637344335.jpg1325637357469.jpg1325637372642.jpg1325637385288.jpg1325637449627.jpg1325637486469.jpg

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Πάρε μια ιδέα εδώ από το δικό μου μηχάνημα κατασκευής του 1987.
http://radio80xanthi.blogspot.gr/2009/10/blog-post.html

----------


## KOKAR

> Δεν άντεξα στον πειρασμό να επαναλάβω κάποια χιλιοειπωμένα για τους παλαιότερους αλλά ας τα μαθαίνουν και οι νεότεροι. Λοιπόν οι 127 και η 255 BY όντως δούλευαν καλύτερα από την BB όχι γιατί ήταν κατάλληλες για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση στη διαμόρφωση αλλά γιατί η BB δεν απέδιδε ικανοποιητικά, αν και varicap. Το καλύτερο δε είναι ότι δεν καίγονται από RF και υπερδιαμόρφωση! Αν τώρα δεν διέθετες varicap και γέφυρα μετρήσεως ισχύος τότε η λύση ήταν διαμόρφωση από led το οποίο απέδιδε το ίδιο σωστά με τις δίοδες και είχες το πλεονέκτημα ότι συντόνιζες το μηχάνημα με βάσει το άναμμα του led από την RF, το οποίο θα έπρεπε ιδανικά να είναι σβηστό στο σημείο συντονισμού ενώ σε περίπτωση κακού συντονισμού άναβε μέχρι σημείου υπερθέρμανσης και κατόπιν παρέδιδε πνέυμα σε μία ατμόσφαιρα λεντοκαπνισμένη... Εμπειρική παρατήρηση λίγον... κουλή, που όμως ήταν περισσότερο ακριβής από άλλες αντίστοιχες όπως άναμμα λάμπας νήματος στον κονέκτορα εξόδου ή φθορισμού εξ αποστάσεων από την κεφάλα. Οπότε όχι λεφτά για περιττές varicap, ούτε καν μεταβλητούς συχνότητας. Βάζεις ένας κεραμεικό παράλληλα με 3 σπείρες και αραιώνοντας τες πας στην επιθυμητή συχνότητα. Και γιατί να χάνεις ισχύ από επαγωγικές συζεύξεις? *Βάζεις μία παχιά φακή 1000pF/1KV στη μεσαία λήψη του τρίσπειρου πηνίου και το οδηγείς στον κονέκτορα εξόδου*. Με έναν γκαζοτενεκιά και μία τρελλιάρα λάμπα είσαι στον αέρα!



απο που να αρχίσω και που να τελειώσω.......
η λέξη "προσαρμογή" σου λέει κάτι ?

----------


## baltis

> Πάρε μια ιδέα εδώ από το δικό μου μηχάνημα κατασκευής του 1987.
> http://radio80xanthi.blogspot.gr/2009/10/blog-post.html




Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει 20WATT%20FM.jpg?

Προσπαθώ να μειώσω το μήκος του καλωδίου που φεύγει απο τα ποδαράκια 5 και 3 της λυχνίας 6146.

 δεν ξέρω αν ειναι σωστώ να ανεβάσω το RFC με τον πυκνωτη 15pf, επάνω δίπλα στην λυχνία δηλ.

ή να τα αφήσω απο κάτω απο το σασί τύπου Π, μήπως υπάρχουν απώλειες λόγω απόστασης. Αυτά στην

συνέχεια θα ενωθούν με το LC (35pf & πηνίο).

----------


## radioamateur

> Πάρε μια ιδέα εδώ από το δικό μου μηχάνημα κατασκευής του 1987.
> http://radio80xanthi.blogspot.gr/2009/10/blog-post.html








Το μηχάνημα αυτό μοιάζει με το δικό μου με τη διαφορά ότι το τροφοδοτικό βρισκόταν στο ίδιο σασι.Προσεχώς θα γίνει ανακαίνιση γιατί αυτοκτόνησε ο μετασχηματιστής.

 :Sad:

----------


## john_b

Πω πω τι μου θημίσατε τώρα...

Τάσο μου άρεσε η ιδέα με τις κλέμες στον μ/σ, πως τις στερέωσες εκεί;

Γιατί να έχει καλωδιάκια στα ποδαράκια; Απευθείας τα υλικά επάνω.

----------


## baltis

Καλημέρα Γιάννη,

Τον Μ/Τ τον αγόρασα έτοιμο το σασί ειναι όλο το πακέτο το έδωσα παραγγελία.

----------


## baltis

IMG_2567.jpgIMG_2568.jpgIMG_2565.jpgIMG_2561.jpgIMG_2557.jpgIMG_2548.jpg

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, τελείωσα την κατασκευή μου με την 6146 και θέλω την άποψη σας.

----------


## johnsin

> IMG_2567.jpgIMG_2568.jpgIMG_2565.jpgIMG_2561.jpgIMG_2557.jpgIMG_2548.jpg
> 
> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, τελείωσα την κατασκευή μου με την 6146 και θέλω την άποψη σας.



  Μπράβο πολύ καλή κατασκευή και προσεγμένη.Με πήγες 30-35 χρόνια πίσω στα εφηβικά μου χρόνια..!!!!

----------


## baltis

Εγώ να δεις Γιάννη πόσα χρόνια γύρισα πίσω, τι καλές στιγμές που είχαμε περάσει.


αν θες μπες και στο θεμα 6146 εχει και αλλες φωτο.


Τασος

----------

